# Algunas monedas de plata interesantes



## asqueado (4 Ago 2013)

Abro este hilo para ir poniendo monedas de plata que creamos interesantes para su compra y coleccion






(Proof, PP)
23,17 gramos de plata 0999
Ø 36,07 mm
en caja con certificado
Tirada: 8.500 ejemplares











5 Dollars final antiguo
31,11 gramos 99,99% de plata pura
Ø 40 Milímetros
En cápsula moneda con COA
Acuñación: 2.000 piezas






mate
• 31,60 gramos 99,99% de plata pura
• Ø 40 Milímetros
• con certificados
• Tirada: 50.000 piezas






Proof 
23,17 gramos 99,99% de plata pura
Ø 36,07 Milímetros
con certificado
Acuñación: 10.000 piezas











BU
33.63 gramos de plata 0925
Ø 40 mm
Tirada: 8.150 monedas











Proof 
33,94 g de plata 0925
Ø 39 Milímetros
En la cápsula con el COA
Acuñación: 5.000 piezas






Proof 
• 31,39 gramos 99,99% de plata pura
• Ø 38 Milímetros
• con certificados
• Acuñación: 7.500 piezas











Proof 
• 169 g de plata 0925
• Ø 60 Milímetros
• En la cápsula con el COA
• Acuñación: 2.000 piezas











Proof
1,083.74 0,925 g de plata
Ø 100 mm
En cápsulas de monedas con certificado 
Edición: 300 ejemplares




.


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Ago 2013)

Excelente tema 5 estrellas.
Acabo de salir en estos momentos del mercedillo numismatico de la plaza mayor de Madrid y como siempre las monedas rusas destacan de sobre manera.


----------



## Captain Julius (4 Ago 2013)

Son muy bonitas. Costarán un huevo de la cara


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2013)

# Asqueado: ¿Sabes los precios? Aunque las tiradas ya lo "anticipan"...

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (4 Ago 2013)

No se si va a ser buena idea este hilo, ya me estan dando ganas de coleccionar todas :o. Además me temo que puede hacerse infinito, hay cantidad de onzas coleccionables a cual mas bonita.

De las que ha puesto Asqueado voy a intentar profundizar en la de 5$ de Tokelau:

Primero decir que está en 2 terminaciones; la que a puesto en "antique finish" y en "Brillant uncircular", de esta ultima la tirada asciende muchisimo, concretamente a 50.000 monedas.
A parte de los datos del diametro , peso y tirada que ya estan puestos he intentado encontrar algo sobre la CECA donde estan acuñadas pero no encuentro nada.He mirado en la web de nzmint de Nueva Zelanda y no hay nada sobre estas monedas y en la Perth mint de Australia tampoco pone nada de monedas acuñadas de Tokelau.
El precio para la de terminacion antigua es de unos 50/60 euros (no me parece nada cara para la poca tirada que tiene, pero claro si nadie la colecciona pues el precio puede bajar incluso hasta el spot de la plata por poca tirada que tenga). El precio en BU puede bajar hasta la mitad.
La proxima moneda en la serie es la del "año del caballo" que ya está tambien a la venta

Tokelau está compuesto por tres atolones de coral al norte de Samoa, y se encuentra en libre asociación con Nueva Zelanda. La mayoría de los habitantes de Tokelau viven en Nueva Zelanda. 
Esta moneda celebra el año lunar chino de la serpiente, y está hecha de 1 onza de plata pura 99.9%.
En el anverso aparece el busto de perfil de la reina Isabel II diseñada por Ian Rank-Broadley. Sobre el perfil, el nombre de la Reina y "Tokelau 2013." Bajo el busto, el símbolo nacional de Tokelau, el Tuluma. El Tuluma es una caja de madera tradicional de los habitantes de Tokelau ("caja de los trastos"), y se utiliza en lugar del escudo de armas estilo europeo.A continuación una cinta con el lema "Tokelau por Dios", la cruz en la caja también da testimonio del importante papel que juega el cristianismo en la vida de Tokelau. Por debajo de la Tuluma está la denominación de cinco dólares y el peso de la moneda: 1 oz de plata 999.
El reverso de la moneda muestra una mamá serpiente que vigila su nido entre la hierba, con huevos eclosionando y las serpientes bebé emergiendo. Un cuadro a la izquierda contiene el año 2013.


----------



## necho (4 Ago 2013)

*Austria 20 EUR serie "Lebendige Urzeit" (vida en los tiempos primitivos)*

Austria 20 EUR serie "Lebendige Urzeit" (vida en los tiempos primitivos)

Detalles técnicos:

Valor nominal: 20 €
Peso: 20 g
Pureza: 900/1000
Diámetro: 34 mm
Acabado: Proof/Polierte Platte
Tirada: 50.000 unidades
Presentación: Cápsula, estuche y certificado de autenticidad

Serán 5 entregas. De momento aquí la primera:

- 2013 "Trias - Leben im Wasser" (Triásico, vida en el agua)

 

 

Os la consigo por *53,90 EUR*. Interesados mandar mensaje privado.

PD: Agradecimientos al usuario *takipa* por el tip.


----------



## asqueado (4 Ago 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Asqueado: ¿Sabes los precios? Aunque las tiradas ya lo "anticipan"...
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno te voy a poner los precios que he visto en ebay y son estos

Canada 5 dolares 2013 Diseño de un billete de banco de 1888----- 63,00 euros
Canada 100 dolares 2013 Bison ---105,00 euros
Canada 1 Dolar 2013 250º aniversario del final de los siete años de guerra--68,00 euros
Eslovaquia 20 euros 2010 BU- Lobo---- 60,00 euros
Tokelau 5 Dolares 2013 Serpiente la de terminacion antigua y BU las dos por 105,00 euros
Rusia 3 rublos 2012 Armas de produccion en la ciudad de Tula---- 87,00 euros
Canada 20 dolares 2013 Aguila Calva---- 105,00 euros
Rusia 25 Rublos 2012 Victoria de Rusia en la guerra patria de 1812---- 421,00 euros
Rusia 100 Rublos 2011 Adhesion de Buriatia de Rusia--- 2.375,00 euros

.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2013 at 13:15 ----------




makokillo dijo:


> No se si va a ser buena idea este hilo, ya me estan dando ganas de coleccionar todas :o. Además me temo que puede hacerse infinito, hay cantidad de onzas coleccionables a cual mas bonita.
> 
> De las que ha puesto Asqueado voy a intentar profundizar en la de 5$ de Tokelau:
> 
> ...



Si efectivamente la otra moneda de 5 Dolares de Tokelau que dices en calidad brillante es esta











• Brillante 
• 31,11 gramos 99,99% de plata pura
• Ø 40 Milímetros
• Tirada: 48.000 piezas

.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2013 at 13:18 ----------

otra mas











Rusia 25 rublos 2012 Proof victoria de Rusia en la Guerra Patria de 1812
• Proof 
• 169 g de plata 0925
• Ø 60 Milímetros
• En la cápsula con el COA
• Acuñación: 2.000 piezas
Precio sobre 388,00 euros


----------



## makokillo (4 Ago 2013)

Mas cosas a cerca de la moneda de 5$ de Canada 2013

Esta moneda es la primera de una nueva serie que celebra el arte y la evolución del diseño de los billetes del banco en Canadá.
En los últimos tres siglos, la evolución del papel moneda en Canadá ha supuesto una forma de arte altamente especializado, con el trasfondo de la economía en constante cambio. El Banco de Comercio de Canadá dio a conocer su primera serie de billetes cuando se inauguró en 1867. En 1888, dio a conocer otra emisión de billetes en diferentes denominaciones con una seguridad tan eficaz que el diseño de la serie no ha cambiado desde hace casi 30 años.

Características especiales: 
• Esla primera de una nueva serie de monedas con viñetas históricas de billetes de banco canadienses!
• Acuñada en plata fina de 99,99% .
• Diseño altamente detallado. El grabado utiliza varios acabados para crear textura y contraste sobre un fondo brillante.
• Acuñación limitada de 8.500 monedas de todo el mundo.

Diseño:
El anverso figura una viñeta de paisaje marino con temas de billetes de 20 dolares de 1888 del Banco de Canadá . El diseño se centra en una figura juvenil,posiblemente un joven Hermès, que era un dios griego y el patrón de los viajeros. La figura se apoya en un gran pez, y sostiene entre sus manos un baston entrelazado por dos serpientes. También conocido como caduceo, este bastón simboliza el comercio. En el fondo hay cuatro barcos de diferentes épocas, una punta rocosa que se adentra en el agua, y un faro para guiar los barcos a puerto seguro.

El reverso de la moneda cuenta con la palabra "Canadá", la fecha "2013" y el valor facial de "5 dólares."

La moneda está acuñada por la Royal Canadian Mint.

El precio oficial de la moneda es de 70 dolares canadienses, unos 51 euros.


----------



## mk73 (4 Ago 2013)

*lo de interesantes según se mire*

algunas monedas de plata interesantes ¿¿¿???

hay que contar la historia como es, esto es un simple negocio redondo para las cecas q acuñan estos inventos. Y no hay más.

lo de interesantes lo podriamos poner con un signos de interrogación. Para mi siguen siendo lo mismo que lo que acuña la fnmt.. chapas de plata y oro. Sin ningún tipo de interés numismático.

Comprar una moneda de esas donde sabes que sólo se acuñan para coleccionistas y que nunca van a ser circulantes pues pfff... menuda decepción!
ahi pagas todo, la tirada corta, el certificado de autenticidad y hasta el estuche tan bonito con la que te la vendan. O sea un auténtico chollo para las cecas que acuñan estas chapas, que seguro que se tienen que frotar las manos con los que compren estos inventos.
Veáse otro ejemplo, también lo he visto por ebay:

Russia 2012 100 rubles Russian Winter Sochi 2014 Proof-like 1 Kilo Silver Coin | eBay

por 3914 euro de nada, teneis esta chapa de Rusia... digo yo, algo caro sale el kg de plata eh?
imagino que alguno que le sobre mucho el dinero picará.


----------



## makokillo (4 Ago 2013)

Yo os voy a poner una extraña serie de onzas de plata, pero no son monedas, son medallas por no tener valor facial. Precisamente este hecho es lo que marca la creaccion de esta serie y es algo de lo que llevamos hablando en burbuja en los hilos de los MP cientos y cientos de post.

La serie se llama "Silver bullet & silver shield": balas de plata y escudo de plata para protegernos y para rebelarnos contra el sistema.

Este proyecto ideado por Chris Duane junto a The American Open Currency Standard mantiene que la mejor resistencia contra un hipotético mundo sin dolar y la mejor manera de proteger a nuestras familias es poseer plata física en un escenario post-apocalítico o de colapso económico.
Chris Duane, fundador de "Sons of Liberty Academy" (un grupo libertario americano) profetiza ese colapso debido al alto nivel de endeudamiento y a las políticas expansivas de USA y aboga por volver al uso del oro y la plata como moneda, desmantelar la FED e ilegalizar los lobbys, entre otras cosas.

Son 30 medallas de plata de 999 milésimas con acabado BU las medallas que componen esta serie y tratarán de cambiar nuestra conciencia.

=============================================

La medalla que abre la serie es "2012 Debt & Death" y viene cargada de símbolos contra el actual poder financiero:

A mediados del siglo XVIII Amschel Moses Bauer inicia los negocios de una familia que, con el paso de los años se convertiría en el paradigma del poder financiero: los Rothschild. Contra este paradigma trata de luchar Chris Duane a través de la plata.

El anverso tiene un acabado mate para recordarnos los cracks del capitalismo. Muestra una calavera con el sombrero de copa típico de banqueros decimonónicos que representa la Casa Rothschild junto a 5 flechas que simbolizan a los cinco hijos de Amschel Moses Bauer, fundador de la dinastía. Sin embargo, la cinta del escudo de armas original ha sido substituida por las cadenas que han sometido al mundo.
La leyenda "In Debt & Death they trust" simboliza las "creencias" de los banqueros y la industria armamentística.

El reverso es brillante en contraposición del anverso, para escapar al gris destino que nos depara el paradigma económico actual. Nos enseña simbólicamente el camino a seguir:

La leyenda Silver Bullet-Silver Shield, envuelve todos los mensajes contenidos en la medalla. La plata será nuestra arma y nuestro escudo.
La 47 balas que representan el peso atómico de la plata, el arma para combatir las manos que gobiernan el mundo.
Dentro del escudo la leyenda "Listen to All, Follow none" (escucha a todos, no sigas a nadie) es una alegoría a la independencia.
1Oz, una onza como su valor real contrastando con 1$, el valor "artificioso" del Silver Eagle.
Sobre y bajo el escudo un mensaje: "A Conscious Solution to Collectivist Problems": llama a la actuación consciente como individuos para solucionar los problemas colectivos.

Nombre: 2012 Debt & Death
Peso: 1oz 99.9%
Tamaño: 39mm
Mint: Mulligan Mint
Tirada: 60.000 unidades
Valor facial: medalla o round












=============================================

La segunda de la serie es: Trivum

Es la primera de la serie en tono positivo. El Trivun es la base para que todas las personas se puedan liberar de la manipulacion colectiva y de las ideas intoxicadas que les impiden avanzar en su destino.
Desde el principio estamos adoctrinados con las dos fases del proceso del pensamiento, in/out, memorizar y regurgitar información.
Esto es necesario para moldear un colectivo de ciudadanos obedientes, trabajadores o soldados. Obediencia instantánea y disposición a la autoridad es el tema subyacente de la educación moderna y el adoctrinamiento estatal . Sin nadie cuestionando la autoridad, la Elite puede dormir tranquila.
La medalla está basada en el Trivium de la gramática (Observación), Lógica y Retórica. La observación racional y no emocional de símbolos, situaciones o hechos nos permite llegar a la verdad . La lógica procesa los datos y junto con la lógica nos permiten ver las consecuencias de nuestras acciones. La retórica es la capacidad de comunicar ya sea usted u otras personas su línea de pensamiento. El Trivium es el proceso de pensamiento de tres pasos que rompe el pensamiento esclavo y permite que el individuo se convierta en alguien mejor.

La versión del símbolo Trivium que se a utilizado se encuentra dentro del patrón geométrico de la Semilla de la Vida . La "semilla de la vida" está formado por siete círculos colocados con simetría séxtuple, formando un patrón de círculos y lentes, que actúan como un componente básico de la flor del diseño de la vida. La Semilla de la Vida es un símbolo que representa a los siete días de la creación en la que el Dios judeo-cristiano creó la vida. Este diseño fue utilizado en tallas deLeonardo da Vinci. Si bien la Semilla de la Vida ya es un diseño interesante, se decide ir más allá y añadir otro detalle ...
La Flor de la Vida es el nombre moderno dado a la figura geométrica compuesta por múltiples y uniformemente espaciados, círculos superpuestos. Están dispuestos para formar un patrón de flor como con una simetría séxtuple, similar a un hexágono. La Flor de la Vida se encuentra en casi todas las culturas incluyendo Gran Bretaña, Italia, España, Marruecos, India, Egipto, Israel, China, Japón, e incluso Perú.

Un último elemento se añadió para que el medallón Trivium estubiera completo...
Los Padres Fundadores de la Nación Americana declararon que el hombre tiene ciertos derechos inalienables, entre éstos están la Vida, la Libertad y la Búsqueda de la Felicidad. Una perspectiva única de estos tres derechos es que la vida representa la libertad pasada. La Libertad representa la actual libertad. Y la búsqueda de la felicidad que representa la libertad futura.

El Trivium, junto con estos tres derechos, crean una poderosa y positiva fuerza en la vida. 

El reverso mantiene el mismo diseño respecto a la primera medalla.

Nombre: 2012 SBSS Trivium
Peso: 1oz 99.9%
Tamaño: 39mm
Mint: Mulligan Mint
Tirada: 60.000 unidades
Valor facial: medalla o round







============================================

La primera medalla de la serie "Silver Bullet Silver Shield" llegó al corazón de la deuda y paradigma de la muerte; la familia de banqueros Rothschild. Ahora es el momento de llegar a la cabeza, la reina Isabel II. que aparece en la mayoría de los anversos de las monedas australianas, canadienses e inglesas. De rebote, también recibe el Imperio Británico, que según explica la gente de SBSS ha "invadido 9 de cada 10 naciones de la tierra en su persecución del dominio global". 

En el anverso un impresionante busto diseñado por Heidi Wastweet que muestra a una reina cadaverica y sonriente en contraste con el diseño de las monedas britanicas con el busto de la reina siempre con rictus serio.
Hay que prestae especial atención a la corona de la reina se aprecia la palabra OBEY (Obedece) bajo tres símbolos:
-Flor de amapola: Simboliza la Guerra del Opio entre Inglaterra y China, provocada por la primera para resolver el déficit que tenía debido a la importación de seda y té.
-Emblema de los Rothschild: Que ya apareció en la primera medalla de la serie.El poder de la banca es el verdadero poder y ya lo era mucho antes de que la reina ni si quiera hubiera nacido.
-El Ojo que todo lo ve: El recurso que usan las élites para provocar el miedo en las personas haciéndoles pensar que se encuentran permanentemente vigilados.
El anverso se completa con un lema que la Elite le dice a sus siervos " Keep Calm and slave on", mantén la calma y sigue esclavizado. que es un lema modificado que en la segunda guerra mundial, en Inglaterra se hizo famoso para mantener la moral de los civiles: "Keep Calm and carry on", mantén la calma y sigue adelante.

El reverso de la medalla sigue siendo el mismo que el de las anteriores de la serie.

Esta vez la medalla tiene tres acabados, el BU, Proof y un intermedio con un acabado en cada calidad, (BU para la reina, y Proof para el escudo que nos protegerá contra ella).

Nombre: 2013 SBSS Slave Queen
Peso: 1oz 99.9%
Tamaño: 39mm
Mint: Mulligan Mint
Tirada: 60.000 unidades
Valor facial: medalla o round







===========================================

La cuarta medalla de esta serie es: "Freedom Girl"

El dólar de la Paz es considerado como una de las más bellas monedas en el mundo.
Fue acuñado por la Casa de Moneda EE.UU. tras la Primera Guerra Mundial que conmemora la "guerra para acabar con todas las guerras". El escultor Anthony de Francisci utilizó a su esposa Teresa como modelo para la moneda. Esta moneda es una de las más hermosas monedas en la historia de la Casa de Moneda de EE.UU.. Ahora es el momento de crear una belleza más moderna.

"Freedom Girl" es la primera medalla en la serie Silver Shield Silver Bullet hecha con el control creativo completo de Heidi Wastweet.
Heidi es conocida por sus imágenes de mujeres fuertes y hermosas, sobre todo, Pandora Defiant. Ahora ha creado una nueva belleza para una nueva generación.
En todos los aspectos del diseño de Heidi lleva a cabo una magnífica versión del clásico Dollar Paz. El dólar original de la Paz tenía el pelo recogido en un moño con una tiara incómoda en su cabeza.El pelo de la muchacha de la Libertad es salvaje y libre. Los labios entreabiertos de la muchacha de la Libertad y la mirada casi de éxtasis mirando hacia el futuro es tan seductora como la libertad debe ser. Incluso su arqueando los hombros hacia delante trae más emoción de esta belleza moderna. Se completa con un pendiente de aro y un tatuaje del Trivium. El Trivium es la base de la libertad individual frente a la manipulación externa. ¿Qué mejor manera de hacer atractiva la Libertad que con la chica de la libertad?

De nuevo el anverso de la moneda es el mismo que para las otras monedas de la serie.

Nombre: Freedom Girl
Peso: 1oz 99.9%
Tamaño: 39mm
Mint: Mulligan Mint
Tirada: 60.000 unidades
Valor facial: medalla o round







============================================

Desgraciadamente parece que la serie ha sido retirada y no creo que se hagan mas medallas de esta serie :


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2013)

Hombre, si se alcanzan algunos precios es porque alguien los compra, sino ya me dirás con la que está "cayendo". Te aseguro que algunos que "pican", de tontos no tienen nada, lo que sí tienen es dinero para hacerse con esa moneda. No siempre "querer es poder"... 

En fin, se trata de coleccionismo y no de la Plata que puedan llevar. Pues entonces, por esa regla de tres, mis denarios y otras monedas romanas y griegas deberían "cotizar" en función de la Plata, Cobre, etc. que llevan, ¿No? Bueno, claro, hay la componente histórica que también "cotiza" y mucho...

Este tipo de monedas -repito- son para coleccionistas y las comprarán o no en función de sus gustos, "manías" -es muy habitual- y de su poder adquisitivo. Lo que está claro es que siempre hay oferta y demanda, si no existieran ambos elementos pues esas monedas no se harían. Que "abusan" en el precio pues eso nadie lo discute, pero es lo que hay, si las quieres las pagas y sino no.

En cuanto a si se revalorizan pues hay de todo. Yo como sólo compro -mira suerte que tiene uno- pues todavía no sé lo que es vender, pero claro sigo algunas subastas y veo que muchas de mis monedas se han revalorizado fuertemente. Tampoco la Numismática se ha de ver como algo para "invertir", aunque puede serlo, sino como coleccionismo puro y duro.

Yo también podría ver absurdos los precios que se alcanzan por ceniceros, jarrones, etc., pero como no "entiendo" y tampoco lo "comprendo" -cosa que también puede suceder con este tipo de monedas- pues no me "meto" y que sean sus colecionistas los que opinen al respecto, ya que a fin de cuentas son los interesados.

A mí este hilo me parece muy bueno porque ves monedas realmente bien trabajadas y uno no se explica cómo pueden ser tan malos aquí, en la FNMT. Otra cosa, son los precios, que "desaniman" y tienes que seleccionar aquellas más asequibles y que más te gusten. Y, en mi caso, no "pico", me dedico a "pescar" lo que buenamente pueda.


----------



## asqueado (5 Ago 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Yo os voy a poner una extraña serie de onzas de plata, pero no son monedas, son medallas por no tener valor facial. Precisamente este hecho es lo que marca la creaccion de esta serie y es algo de lo que llevamos hablando en burbuja en los hilos de los MP cientos y cientos de post.
> 
> La serie se llama "Silver bullet & silver shield": balas de plata y escudo de plata para protegernos y para rebelarnos contra el sistema.
> 
> ...







Hola makokillo, pues creo que han seguido fabricandolas














AG-47
Condition	Uncirculated
Finish	Brilliant-Uncirculated
Material	.999 Fine Silver
Product Year	2013
Product Size	39 mm
Weight	1 troy oz / 31.1 gr








Cannabis

Condition	Uncirculated
Finish	Brilliant-Uncirculated
Material	.999 Fine Silver
Product Year	2013
Product Size	39 mm
Weight	1 troy oz / 31.1 gr








Your Highness
Condition	Uncirculated
Finish	Proof-Like
Material	.999 Fine Silver
Product Year	2013
Product Size	39 mm
Weight	1 troy oz / 31.1 gr


.


----------



## makokillo (5 Ago 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola makokillo, pues creo que han seguido fabricandolas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias asqueado, creia que se habian quedado en las primeras 4 pero parece que siguen. Sin embargo en la pagina web de la serie sale ese anuncio de que suspenden indefinidamente todas las ventas. Un poco rara la cosa. ienso:


----------



## romanrdgz (5 Ago 2013)

El otro día estuve mirando la colección de monedas de plata que tenía un señor a la venta en un mercadillo. Algunas eran muy chulas y no las había visto nunca, pero la calidad/precio dejaba mucho que desear.

Lo que me echa atrás de comprarlas por internet son los gastos de envío, pues lo que me gustaría sería ir comprando una o dos cada mes, rollo circulo de lectores pero de monedas 

Sin embargo los gastos de envío hacen que pedir cantidades tan bajas no sea muy rentable. ¿Hay alguna iniciativa funcionando en el foro de compra conjunta? A ver si hago colección


----------



## makokillo (5 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> El otro día estuve mirando la colección de monedas de plata que tenía un señor a la venta en un mercadillo. Algunas eran muy chulas y no las había visto nunca, pero la calidad/precio dejaba mucho que desear.
> 
> Lo que me echa atrás de comprarlas por internet son los gastos de envío, pues lo que me gustaría sería ir comprando una o dos cada mes, rollo circulo de lectores pero de monedas
> 
> Sin embargo los gastos de envío hacen que pedir cantidades tan bajas no sea muy rentable. ¿Hay alguna iniciativa funcionando en el foro de compra conjunta? A ver si hago colección



Hombre, compra conjunta de este tipo de monedas me parece que es imposible, si fueran maples o filarmonicas o incluso pandas, koalas o britanias podria ser. Pero para estas monedas de coleccion de las que hay cientos o miles de diseños y que a cada cual le gusta una diferente pues como que no es posible por que ninguna tienda va a tener de todo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> El otro día estuve mirando la colección de monedas de plata que tenía un señor a la venta en un mercadillo. Algunas eran muy chulas y no las había visto nunca, pero la calidad/precio dejaba mucho que desear.
> 
> Lo que me echa atrás de comprarlas por internet son los gastos de envío, pues lo que me gustaría sería ir comprando una o dos cada mes, rollo circulo de lectores pero de monedas
> 
> Sin embargo los gastos de envío hacen que pedir cantidades tan bajas no sea muy rentable. ¿Hay alguna iniciativa funcionando en el foro de compra conjunta? A ver si hago colección



Ves al hilo de compra/venta de monedas y busca un forero de confianza de tu ciudad, o cercana, para comprar en mano.


----------



## Perillán10 (5 Ago 2013)

Pienso que tanto mk73 como fernandogc tienen su parte de razón.

A ver, interesantes si son, al menos para algunos de nosotros, ya sea por su simbolismo, por lo chulas que son, o por cualquier otro motivo... Otra cosa es que yo por ejemplo me esté planteando compar alguna (que de momento creo que no lo haré) pero entiendo en parte a quien lo haga.

Es cierto que se están creando un montón de cecas que emiten multitud de colecciones en que pagas por la plata, el certificado, la tirada corta, el estuche y hasta los colorines. Lo de estas cecas es negocio puro y duro ,como casi todo en esta vida solo que descaradamente.

El ejemplo de los denarios y otras monedas históricas de momento no es muy significativo ya que son precisamente eso: monedas históricas que circularon , tienen una historia, en muchos de los casos con un valor facial, con distintos grados de conservación, etc, etc ¿que van a seguir teniendo siempre la misma consideración? Pues eso no lo podemos saber... Pero tiene más pinta de que dure más la afición que para este nuevo tipo de monedas (que yo lo llamaría moda).

Supongo que algunas de ellas se revalorizarán en un futuro.
Otras conservarán más o menos su valor/precio.
Y las más, perderán su valor como colección quedando solo el de su contenido en plata. El hecho de poder encontrar este tipo de monedas (conmemorativas de hace 20-30 años) en subastas a precios atractivos lo confirma.

Sin embargo, como dice fernandogc si son para colección, uno puede pagarlas, y no lo ve como una inversión...pues el hecho de difrutar de ellas ya es suficiente. Como el que disfruta viendo una figura, un jarrón o cualquier otro objeto. Y no, no todos saldrán perdiendo económicamente, aunque quien lo quiera ver como inversión :no:

Ah! y romper una lanza a favor de la FNMT que algunas veces hace unas colecciones bastante interesantes (buscadas por coleccionistas extranjeros) aunque eso si, muy poco asequibles en cuanto a precio.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Ago 2013)

La semana pasada me llegaron dos Trivium, la verdad es que encuentro que es un diseño precioso, muy por encima del resto de la serie. De todas maneras no descarto intentar conseguir algunas otras de la serie por el simbolismo, tanto la Slave Queen como la Debt & Death son muy curiosas y puede valer la pena. Pero la Trivium, podría haber sido diseñada por cualquiera de las grandes mints.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola makokillo, pues creo que han seguido fabricandolas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



asqueado: Siento decirlo, pero das "asco"... Entendido como sana envidia... De verdad, si tienes todo lo que muestras es verdaderamente "envidiable".

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (5 Ago 2013)

Parece que de la de Slave Queen hay 2 versiones; se diferencian en el reverso. La del 2012 en el centro del escudo pone "1Oz" y en la del 2013 pne "2013". Alguien que las tenga puede confirmarlo?

*2012*








*2013*


----------



## asqueado (5 Ago 2013)

Bueno, mi humilde opinion es que hay gustos para todo, ya somos mayorcitos y sabemos lo que nos puede interesar. El coleccionismo es lo que tiene, mientras a algunos les gusta una buena pintura con un marco excepcional, o tener vehiculos de epoca, todo depende de su poder adquisitivo, otros lo hacen con llaveros, mecheros, etc.
Para gustos los colores, hay una cosa que se llama oferta y demanda, y existen individuos que le gustan en este caso tener monedas que son unicas y ademas con una tirada pequeña y les parecen interesantes, no importandole su precio, a otros sin embargo no.
Los metaleros sabemos que se esta pagando por las mismas un monton de chorradas, y no es por la plata que puedan tener. En fin, cada uno es un mundo, yo puedo tener la rareza de que aparte de mis colecciones de monedas,tambien tengo algun que otro kilo de plata en granalla ,

Os pongo alguna mas












•	Antique Finish 
•	31,11 grams 99,99% pure silver 
•	Ø 40 millimetres
•	In coin capsule 
•	Mintage: 2.000 pieces













•	Antique Finish 
•	93,33 grams 99,99% pure silver 
•	Ø 55,4 millimetres
•	In coin capsule whit COA
•	Mintage: 500 pieces













•	Antique Finish 
•	31,11 grams 99,99% pure silver 
•	Ø 40 millimetres
•	In coin capsule with COA
•	Mintage: 2.000 pieces




.


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Ago 2013)

Monedas a cada cual mas divina


----------



## Denaar (6 Ago 2013)

Algunas mas en antique finish que completan hasta ahora la serie de onzas africanas. Muy bonitas, os las recomiendo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Pienso que tanto mk73 como fernandogc tienen su parte de razón.
> 
> A ver, interesantes si son, al menos para algunos de nosotros, ya sea por su simbolismo, por lo chulas que son, o por cualquier otro motivo... Otra cosa es que yo por ejemplo me esté planteando compar alguna (que de momento creo que no lo haré) pero entiendo en parte a quien lo haga.
> 
> ...



Hola, Perillán10: En fin, como ya apunté en mi anterior comentario, este tema no puede ser motivo de polémica, por cuanto considero que es un "mercado" para un determinado tipo de coleccionistas, a fin de cuentas son éstos -somos- los que las compramos.

Todo el mundo es libre de opinar sobre lo que estime oportuno, aparte de que soy muy contrario a "confiscarla", pero claro yo no entraría en un hilo donde no me interesa un "pito" lo que allí se trata, aparte de que si no lo "entiendes"... Vamos, es como si, por ejemplo, me pongo a opinar sobre las colecciones de insectos... Pues, como que no entiendo, pero estoy muy seguro de que tiene su propio "nicho" de mercado. Pequeño, si quieres, pero lo hay y en cuanto al "valor" se lo asignan sus coleccionistas. Simple ley de la oferta y demanda.

Respecto a la FNMT, por regla general, no hay el acabado de muchas colecciones que se ven aquí. Que hay notables excepciones, por supuesto, ya que yo tengo varias colecciones. Una muy conseguida, que ahora se me ocurre, es la de Gaudi 2002 y hay muy buenos Cinquentines. Pero, tengo que decirte que los precios de venta siempre han sido muy caros. Puestos a "comparar" con algunas monedas que hemos visto por aquí, tenemos algo reciente como la moneda de 8 Reales de Plata, 125 Aniversario del Submarino Isaac Peral, 27 gramos de Plata 0,925, a 50 Euros más IVA... Y encima tengo que "soportar" en el anverso el "careto" del sinvergüenza de marras...

Ahora, en la FNMT, tienen una colección muy "guapa" y que es la de "Tesoros de Museos Españoles", pero claro los precios son excesivamente "altos" y aquí verdad que no entraríamos en la relación "moneda" vs "plata"... El coleccionismo es otra cosas y que, difícilmente, entenderán quienes no se dedican a él y más si son aficionados a los activos "inversores" o a los "papelitos" de todo tipo. ¡Ojo! que esto no lo digo por ti...

Saludos.


----------



## Perillán10 (6 Ago 2013)

No es opinable por que cada uno hace lo que quiera con su dinero y para gustos hay colores.

Desde luego que hay algunas colecciones con una presentación impecable, bonitas, con simbología curiosa, etc, etc. 
Lo del certificado de autenticidad... no se, no se. 
El que haya tantas con tan poca tirada, hace que sean necesariamente poco conocidas, y por lo tanto falsificables, puesto que será la primera o segunda vez que se ha tenido en las manos ese tipo de moneda.
El que salgan tantas colecciones, por una parte está bien para el coleccionista, pero por otra al haber tantas puede tener el efecto inverso, es decir que las que tiene uno se deprecien. Además de que es muy dificil hacerse con tantas (salvo para asqueado que las tiene todas  )

Respecto a las nuevas cecas, te sorprenderías. Monedas de colorines por doquier como chapas de refresco. Negocio puro y duro.

Respecto a la FNMT efectivamente me refiero a alguna de las colecciones que has comentado, sin la cara del sinvergüenza claro está. Pero como ambos decimos, con unos precios prohibitivos. Eso no quiere decir que no sean bonitas, tengan buenos acabados o tengan que demerecer otras. Evidentemente la Fabrica Nacional no va ha poner la calavera de Isa II.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2013)

# Perillán10: Muy bueno lo de la "calavera" de Isabel II, pero mira que sabía que lo ibas a "argumentar"... Por eso, te pongo la continuación: muchas de esas monedas no tienen el "careto" de la anglosajona...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (6 Ago 2013)

Alguna mas














•	Antique Finish 
•	93,33 grams 99,99% pure silver 
•	Ø 55,4 millimetres
•	In coin capsule whit COA
•	Mintage: 500 pieces








•	Proof (Proof, PP)
•	30,76 grams 99,99% pure silver
•	Ø 36,15 millimetres
•	In case with certificate
•	Mintage: 6.000 pieces













• Proof (Proof, PP)
• 169 g Silver 0.925
• Ø 60 millimetres
• In capsule with COA
• Mintage: 2.000 pieces













•	Proof 
•	20,5 grams of silver 0.999
•	Ø 38,61 mm
•	in Box with COA
•	Mintage: 4.000 pieces


Para el que le guste algo de color, esta moneda saldra a la venta el mes que viene

















País: Palau
Valor nominal: $ 5
Peso: 31,1 gr 999/1000 de
Material: Plata
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3.000


----------



## asqueado (10 Ago 2013)

alguna mas















Antique Finish
31,11 grams 99,99% pure silver
Ø 40 millimetres
In coin capsule with COA
Mintage: 2.000 pieces


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Ago 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> alguna mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta onza es...la onza que maravilla, sabemos precio estimado...


----------



## Metal12 (10 Ago 2013)

¿Que precio puede ser razonable para la moneda de 1 oz Africa Ounces Gabón Baby Elephants? y si alguno la tenéis ya, ¿podéis dar información de sitio y precio?


----------



## asqueado (10 Ago 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> ¿Que precio puede ser razonable para la moneda de 1 oz Africa Ounces Gabón Baby Elephants? y si alguno la tenéis ya, ¿podéis dar información de sitio y precio?




Tiene una tirada muy corta de 2000 piezas, por lo tanto tiene un premiun alto







aqui tienes un enlace donde hablan de esas monedas

http://forums.silverstackers.com/topic-36275-gabon-african-ounce-series-page-4.html

---------- Post added 10-ago-2013 at 13:57 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Esta onza es...la onza que maravilla, sabemos precio estimado...



Bueno esta moneda esta en dos terminaciones, la que he puesto antes que esta en "antique finish" y en "Brillant uncircular" que es esta que te pongo y que tiene una tirada de 50.000 monedas. El precio de la Brillant ronda aproximadamente sobre 45 euros, no se como se apañan ultimamente las cecas para que las monedas tengan casi todas el mismo precio, con tiradas altas.


----------



## makokillo (10 Ago 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> ¿Que precio puede ser razonable para la moneda de 1 oz Africa Ounces Gabón Baby Elephants? y si alguno la tenéis ya, ¿podéis dar información de sitio y precio?



En Ebay las hay por 80 euros. En el hilo de compra/venta hay un forero que vende esta del 2013, la del 2012 del elefante, la del 2012 del Congo del leon y la del 2012 del Congo del rinoceronte en 335€ las cuatro.


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Ago 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Tiene una tirada muy corta de 2000 piezas, por lo tanto tiene un premiun alto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias asqueado.
Esta en la linea 2013 entre 45 a 50 euros, a por ella que voy


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (10 Ago 2013)

Acabo de ver este hio y.... desearía no haberlo hecho... 

Precisamente en uno parecido vi la moneda del bisonte de Togo de 2 oz:

Togo 2012 European Bison 1,500 CFA Francs 2oz silver & Swarovski

y me encapriché de ella. Y como para estas cosas hay que ir poco a poco y buena letra fui siguiendo pujas en ebay hasta que me hice con ella por un precio bastante bueno por lo que puedo ver últimamente.

Para gustos los colores, pero tiene una cantidad de detalle impresionante, la miras y parece que el bicho vaya a salir de la moneda en cualquier momento, hasta parece que el morro esté realmente húmedo... La verdad es que es una gozada mirarla.

Como una cosa lleva a otra y colorín colorado te la meto hasta de lado acabé por adquirir también de Togo la de 2oz del año del dragón:

Year of the Dragon Amber (Amber Lunar) Togo 2012 2oz

(otra subasta de esas en las que pujas sin hacer mucho caso y no te enteras de que has ganado hasta que curioseas por la cuenta de correo). Otra preciosidad en cuandto al detalle. Hasta las más diminutas escamas del dragón tienen un detalle rabioso.

A partir de la compra de estas dos monedas me he aficionado a ellas. Mapples, Eagles, Filis.. Oui mon ami, pero estas otras son para disfrutar un buen rato con calma y una copa de Luis Felipe en la mano...


Edito para comentar que el tamaño de 2 oz aunque puede que no sea inversionísticamente lo más inteligente si que contemplativamente es muy agradecido por el tamaño de los motivos.


----------



## Metal12 (10 Ago 2013)

Gracias por vuestros comentarios. El tema esta, en que hasta el momento tengo la colección completa y no se cual podía ser un precio razonable por esta moneda, puesto que en varias web y en ebay tiene distintos precios. 

Os invito a que conozcáis " Ounces Africa Gabón&Congo 1 oz Antique Finish" y de paso a fff  a que de apertura al hilo correspondiente, puesto que esta colección se va a imponer por su corta tirada y por su premium.


Gracias,


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Acabo de ver este hio y.... desearía no haberlo hecho...
> 
> Precisamente en uno parecido vi la moneda del bisonte de Togo de 2 oz:
> 
> ...



Hola, 1 euro 100 pesetas: Es lo que tiene el "coleccionismo" y que muchos no entienden, sólo ven el "vil" metal... Disfruta de tus monedas, que el premium es lo que tiene, ya no es el valor de la Plata, sino otras "sensaciones" como la "contemplación". Esto es también perfectamente válido para la moneda histórica y que, en mi caso, he optado por las monedas romanas y griegas, aparte de algunas del Imperio español.

Deja de lado si es o no "inteligente" una moneda de 2 Onzas como "inversión", pues aquí entra más el "capricho" que te das. Yo tengo varias de 2 Onzas, pero prefiero las de 5 Onzas y aquí, en España, se han hecho Cinquentines muy "guapos" y de los que tengo bastantes. En éstos últimos sí que hay algunos que se pueden considerar también como "inversión".

De todas formas, este hilo es un poco "frustrante" porque el amigo asqueado no para de sacar monedas y algunas realmente muy bonitas como, por ejemplo, las históricas. Aunque para hacerse con todas ellas hay que tener mucha "pasta", de manera que habrá que seleccionar alguna y "seguirlas" como hace tú para poder "pescarlas"...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Ago 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Acabo de ver este hio y.... desearía no haberlo hecho...
> 
> Precisamente en uno parecido vi la moneda del bisonte de Togo de 2 oz:
> 
> ...



buena moneda esta de 2oz, me gustan mas en formato 5oz, la de 10oz quizas un pelin exageradas para mi gusto


----------



## mk73 (11 Ago 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, 1 euro 100 pesetas: Es lo que tiene el "coleccionismo" y que muchos no entienden, sólo ven el "vil" metal... Disfruta de tus monedas, que el premium es lo que tiene, ya no es el valor de la Plata, sino otras "sensaciones" como la "contemplación". Esto es también perfectamente válido para la moneda histórica y que, en mi caso, he optado por las monedas romanas y griegas, aparte de algunas del Imperio español.
> 
> Deja de lado si es o no "inteligente" una moneda de 2 Onzas como "inversión", pues aquí entra más el "capricho" que te das. Yo tengo varias de 2 Onzas, pero prefiero las de 5 Onzas y aquí, en España, se han hecho Cinquentines muy "guapos" y de los que tengo bastantes. En éstos últimos sí que hay algunos que se pueden considerar también como "inversión".
> 
> ...






ya puestos y que mencionas los cincuentines de la fnmt subir alguna foto de los que encuentres muy "guapos"
lo digo porque no sea todo el rato un carrusel de monedas extranjeras, y se pueda ver la foto de alguna moneda española de nuestra "querida" fnmt.
Gracias
Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Ago 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> ya puestos y que mencionas los cincuentines de la fnmt subir alguna foto de los que encuentres muy "guapos"
> lo digo porque no sea todo el rato un carrusel de monedas extranjeras, y se pueda ver la foto de alguna moneda española de nuestra "querida" fnmt.
> Gracias
> Saludos.



El problema de la FNMT es IVA y precios subiditos, hay que adquirir cosas de otros años para que el precio sea...moderado


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> ya puestos y que mencionas los cincuentines de la fnmt subir alguna foto de los que encuentres muy "guapos"
> lo digo porque no sea todo el rato un carrusel de monedas extranjeras, y se pueda ver la foto de alguna moneda española de nuestra "querida" fnmt.
> Gracias
> Saludos.



Hola, mk73: Lamento no poder complacerte más que nada porque estos Cinquentines ya tienen años y están muy bien guardados, de manera que es un "palo" sacarlos y hacerles unas fotos, aparte de que no suelo hacerlo ni con las que tengo a "mano".

Mira, como decía Perillán10, en la FNMT se han hechho monedas bastante "guapas" y, especialmente, en los Cinquentines. El más viejo que tengo es el de 25 Ecu de Cervantes-Quijote, del año 1994. Luego, de acuerdo al listado de las que poseo, tengo para destacar el del Año Internacional de Gaudi, IV Centenario El Quijote, V Centenario de Isabel I, Centenario Nacimiento Salvador Dalí, V Centenario de Cristóbal Colón y Cantar del Mio Cid. Luego, tengo otros que son más bien pésimos como sería el del V Centenario del Descubrimiento. Si te fijas los que tengo son más bien antiguos, porque en un momento dado decidí pasarme a otro tipo de monedas y, actualmente, cuando "toco" algo parecido son monedas de 5 Onzas como la última que he adquirido: La Piedra de Tizoc (Mexicana).

Con los datos que te doy no creo que te sea dificultoso encontrar las imágenes en la Red. Incluso es posible que asqueado tenga alguna de ellas a mano y pueda "subirla".

En fin, lamento no haber podido complacerte, pero realmente me supone mucha "faena".

Saludos.


----------



## mk73 (11 Ago 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, mk73: Lamento no poder complacerte más que nada porque estos Cinquentines ya tienen años y están muy bien guardados, de manera que es un "palo" sacarlos y hacerles unas fotos, aparte de que no suelo hacerlo ni con las que tengo a "mano".
> 
> Mira, como decía Perillán10, en la FNMT se han hechho monedas bastante "guapas" y, especialmente, en los Cinquentines. El más viejo que tengo es el de 25 Ecu de Cervantes-Quijote, del año 1994. Luego, de acuerdo al listado de las que poseo, tengo para destacar el del Año Internacional de Gaudi, IV Centenario El Quijote, V Centenario de Isabel I, Centenario Nacimiento Salvador Dalí, V Centenario de Cristóbal Colón y Cantar del Mio Cid. Luego, tengo otros que son más bien pésimos como sería el del V Centenario del Descubrimiento. Si te fijas los que tengo son más bien antiguos, porque en un momento dado decidí pasarme a otro tipo de monedas y, actualmente, cuando "toco" algo parecido son monedas de 5 Onzas como la última que he adquirido: La Piedra de Tizoc (Mexicana).
> 
> ...




no te preocupes fernandojcg; me hago una idea de los que mencionas. Gracias.
Yo hasta en eso discrepo contigo jajaja , bueno es que he encontrado bastante "guapos" el que sacarón en el 93 del año santo jacobeo, el estuche del 2000 del V centenario de Carlos V donde iba la pieza de oro, y dos de plata y mmm el estuche que sacarón con el cincuentin y el centén. Y creo q poco más, los que mencionas están bien... algunos que han sacado son super simplistas, vamos que no se han calentado la cabeza en el diseño; veáse los primeros del V centenario de América.

Y remarcando lo que decia otro forero, oro y plata forever, es que ponen unos precios muy abusivos y diseños discretos, feos o hasta pésimos. Aparte que luego esto de la fnmt no tiene salida por ningún lado.. vamos que si compras algo de eso es proque tengas el capricho de tener esa pieza y yaeta.

un saludo


----------



## Perillán10 (11 Ago 2013)

Ahí va una página donde se pueden ver (¿todas las emisiones?) de cincuentines:

Cincuentines - FILABO.ES: Filatelia y Numismática. Venta directa SIN INTERMEDIARIOS

y un video que me ha llamado la atención por si alguien quiere hacerse una personalizada 

[YOUTUBE]5sIjxACvdzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2013)

Bueno, mk73, me he referido a algunos de los que tengo en cuanto a Cinquentines, pero algunos de ellos los tengo dentro de la colección completa, pero otras monedas las tengo en el "formato" de 8 Reales. Hombre, todo es "relativo", hay de todo, pero aquí la FNMT también ha hecho monedas muy bonitas, incluido el "acabado". Actualmente, tienes la serie Pintores Españoles y la de Tesoros de Museos Españoles. El único "problema" y "gordo" es el precio, de manera que siempre miro algunas subastas por si se "cuela" alguna.

Sin embargo, tienes bastante razón en que, por regla general, no se han esmerado mucho en la FNMT. De los del V Centenario del Descubrimiento mejor no hablar, mira que estoy bastante arrepentido de haberlos comprado, pero bueno de los errores también se aprende...

En cuanto a "salida", pues hay de todo. Algunos sólo valdrán por la Plata que contienen y otros son verdaderamente caros si quieres adquirirlos. Perillán10 ha puesto un enlace donde se ven los precios de algunos de ellos y que encuentro muy caros para los tiempos que corren. En algunos casos se "justifican", pero en otros son una "tomadura de pelo", aunque aquí entramos en el subjetivismo del Coleccionismo.

Muchas veces, mk73, Coleccionismo y "capricho" suelen ir bastante asociados. Mira, hoy he cerrado una compra de unas monedas premium y éste me ha costado un "ojo de la cara" si tuviéramos en cuenta la Plata total, pero tenía el "capricho" de tenerlas, primero porque son muy bonitas (dicen que en mano "ganan" todavía más) y segundo porque la tirada es muy pequeña.

En fin, por el mismo importe podría haberme comprado más de un tubo de Bullion, pero de éste ya tengo bastante y ahora quiero retomar mi afición por el Coleccionismo. Por cierto, aunque sea redundante, hay determinadas monedas en que los precios apenas bajan, haya o no hay Crisis...

Bueno, mk73, hasta otra ocasión.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (11 Ago 2013)

Un par de monedas curiosas
































*Niue 2013 $50 Fortuna Redux Mercury unique Cylinder Shaped 6Oz Pure Silver Coin!!!*

Country Niue Islands
Year 2013
Face Value 50 Dollars
Metal Silver
Fineness 999/1000
Weight 6 Oz 186.6 g
Diameter 32,00 mm
High 22,10 mm
Quality Proof Mintage 2500
Certificate COA Yes
Presentation Case Yes













$100 Niue Island 2013 - 400g 999.9/1000 Silver Coin
with 12 Swarovski Crystals.
"MAGIC YEAR OF HAPPINESS"
ONLY 222 pcs worldwide ! ! ! 

Issuer: Niue Island
Face value: 100 Dollars
Metal: Silver 999.9/1000
Quality: Proof
Diameter: 90.00 mm (3.54 inch)
Weight: 400 g (12.5 Oz)
Mintage: Up to 222 pcs
Year of Issue: 2013
Features: 12 Swarovski Crystals


----------



## Perillán10 (11 Ago 2013)

Creo que hay de todo, algunas están muy bien hechas, son interesantes y están valoradas por coleccionistas extranjeros. Por regla general creo que están muy subidas de precio, y la estrategia es comprar sin prisa, esperando a que bajen de precio, aunque no sucederá con todas.

Como dices y pienso igual, algunas solo llegarán a valer la plata que contienen, pero con que una de ellas triplique su valor te ha salvado la compra de las otras dos que se han podido devaluar. Es posible que pase. También depende del momento, la salida que las puedas dar, contactos, etc,ect. Los precios de la web me parecen un poco altos y es cierto que una cosa es el precio al que quieras vender y al que finalmente vendas.

Pero el coleccionismo es lo que tiene, si disfrutas de lo que has comprado el precio no es lo primero que importa. 

fernandogc si tienes colección de reales de a ocho, junto a los cincuentines, etc tampoco te puedes quejar... vamos que tienes una colección bastante interesante. Y como dices hay determinadas monedas en que los precios apenas bajan haya o no crisis. Ej: ahora mismo las rusas, chinas y antes las alemanas, usa, etc. paises en general en que o no les afecta mucho, o cada vez hay gente más adinerada.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2013)

Hola, Perillán10: Gracias por tu comentario. Verdaderamente, estoy bastante contento de la colección de monedas que tengo y ni mucho menos me quejo. Tuve la suerte de que mi padre era aficionado a la Numismática y a la Filatelia y me las "inculcó", de manera que son materias que han formado parte de mi vida desde casi siempre...

Creo que he sido muy afortunado en este aspecto, aunque también me lo he "ganado", ya que hubo una época bastante dilatada en que mis ingresos se los comían los gastos corrientes que todos tenemos, pero no dejaba de ir comprando poco a poco, de manera que a día de hoy dispongo de una colección muy interesante.

El "problema" es que cuando tienes una determinada cantidad de ellas es que "cuesta" disfrutarlas todas ellas. Ya sabes que la Numismática es, básicamente, "contemplación" y, en la moneda histórica, te preguntas muchas cosas como lo que habrá "vivido" esa moneda. Eso, que parece tan sencillo, hace que muchas veces tengamos en nuestras manos una moneda por espacio de más de media hora...

Por cierto, es verdad, que hay que ir con paciencia y con la "caña" preparada, pues siempre salen gangas. No hace nada pude comprar el Set del Bicentenario USA (1776-1976) en Plata Proof (40%), que se compone de tres monedas (un, medio y cuarto de dólar), por un precio irrisorio, aunque tampoco es que tenga mucha relevancia numismática, pero son bonitas y el precio... Mira, a veces digo que el hecho de tener Plata no es importante por el solo hecho de tenerla, sino porque pueden venir mal dadas y siempre sacarás algo por ella.

Bueno, Perillán10, hasta que volvamos a "coincidir" en un debate. Cuídate.

Saludos.


----------



## Gekko_ (11 Ago 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> no te preocupes fernandojcg; me hago una idea de los que mencionas. Gracias.
> Yo hasta en eso discrepo contigo jajaja , bueno es que he encontrado bastante "guapos" el que sacarón en el 93 del año santo jacobeo, el estuche del 2000 del V centenario de Carlos V donde iba la pieza de oro, y dos de plata y mmm el estuche que sacarón con el cincuentin y el centén. Y creo q poco más, los que mencionas están bien... algunos que han sacado son super simplistas, vamos que no se han calentado la cabeza en el diseño; veáse los primeros del V centenario de América.
> 
> Y remarcando lo que decia otro forero, oro y plata forever, es que ponen unos precios muy abusivos y diseños discretos, feos o hasta pésimos. Aparte que luego esto de la fnmt no tiene salida por ningún lado.. vamos que si compras algo de eso es proque tengas el capricho de tener esa pieza y yaeta.
> ...



Los diseños de la FNMT son muy feos, fundamentalmente desde la entrada del euro en adelante, llevándose la palma los famosos "Karlillos" de 12 euros y los de 20 (el del travelo es para matar al diseñador). Yo tengo los karlillos españoles y también tengo su equivalente Alemán y Austriaco (monedas de 10 euros en este caso) y es que no hay ni punto de comparación, sobretodo los karlillos austriacos que me parecen bastante chulos.


Sin embargo, antes del euro hay cosas de la FNMT cuyo diseño no está mal del todo, al menos a mi me gustan (algunas). La FNMT empezó con las monedas conmemorativas en el año 89 (antes emitían alguna cartera especial y poco más), y tenían cosas chulas. A mi por ejemplo, las monedas que vendían en los estuches del v centenario no me parecen feos.

Por ejemplo, este es uno de los 4 estuches que sacaron:







O por poner otra :







Dentro de la emisión de conmemorativas de peseta 1989-2001 hay cosas bastante chulas.

Sin embargo, de las de Euro, no sé si cambiaron el diseñador, pero son feísimas. Aparte de los karlillos hay series espantosas como las del mundial de futbol del 2002 del balón, guante y demás.

La única de la serie de euro que realmente me gusta es la del año de España en China, la reproducción de un columnario.







Pena que pidan 40 pavos por ella. Me parece muy cara.

Perdón por el tocho y gracias por el hilo. Me resulta curioso, aunque no son el tipo de moneda que colecciono. Mi colección se centra en una parte del euro y en la peseta, de esta última sobretodo la época de los Alfonsos y la del JuanCar.


----------



## asqueado (11 Ago 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Perillán10: Gracias por tu comentario. Verdaderamente, estoy bastante contento de la colección de monedas que tengo y ni mucho menos me quejo. Tuve la suerte de que mi padre era aficionado a la Numismática y a la Filatelia y me las "inculcó", de manera que son materias que han formado parte de mi vida desde casi siempre...
> 
> Creo que he sido muy afortunado en este aspecto, aunque también me lo he "ganado", ya que hubo una época bastante dilatada en que mis ingresos se los comían los gastos corrientes que todos tenemos, pero no dejaba de ir comprando poco a poco, de manera que a día de hoy dispongo de una colección muy interesante.
> 
> ...



Que suerte que tu padre era aficionado a la numismatica y que te inculcara todo lo relacionado con los MP.
Yo, desde que era joven intercambiaba monedas con los turistas, siempre me ha gustado la numismatica, nunca olvidare aquel dia que mi padre trajo a casa algunas monedas de las famosas 100 pesetas de plata, ahi desperto mi curiosidad por ellas.
Y sobre todo cuanta razon llevas por el parrafo que te pongo en rojo, por ese motivo he acapado todo lo que he podido, monedas, medallas, granalla e incluso lingotes de coleccion, aqui os pongo la prueba del algodon


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2013)

Hola, asqueado: Sí tuve la gran suerte de tener un padre (q.e.p.d.) que fue un ser "extraño" para su época. Aparte de la afición a la Numismática y a la Filatelia, por Reyes siempre tenía libros de Historia. A los 6 años yo ya sabía quienes eran Aníbal, Alejandro Magno, Julio César, etc. De alguna manera, si tuviera que "definir" a mi padre, sería la de un "humanista", aunque "imperfecto" porque se aferró a los "colores" políticos sin detenerse a pensar en que podía estar "equivocado"...

Aparte de esto que te cuento, y que ya "conecta" más directamente con el párrafo que subrayas de mi anterior comentario, mi familia vivió la Guerra Civil (combatió en los dos bandos) y los MP tuvieron entonces un "valor" que la gente no se imagina. Ya no hablo del Oro, sino de la "pobre" Plata... En mi familia paterna aprendí mucho de Economía viendo cómo se desenvolvían mi bisabuela y mi abuela. Todo esto deja "huella" y cuando ya tienes cierta edad pues lo "rememoras" y te das cuentas que los tiempos cambian, pero en el fondo todo sigue siendo "igual"...

Mira, asqueado, lo tuyo es de "juzgado de guardia". Tienes piezas fantásticas. Al final, te voy a coger "manía"... Pues, la verdad, es que yo soy muy "platero" y, aparte de monedas, también tengo lingotes y rounds (medallas), incluso colecciones de aquellas monedas que se regalaron en muchos periódicos nacionales y que tienen un acabado mucho mejor que muchas monedas de la FNMT.

¡Ah! antes de dejarlo, pues como no he visto uno de mis lingotes más "emblemáticos", así que me "consolaré" por ese lado...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Ago 2013)

Algunos de esos lingotes me suenan...los snake los mejores


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Algunos de esos lingotes me suenan...los snake los mejores



Una cosa es que te gusten más las "Snake", pero de ahí a que sean las "mejores"... Dentro de lo que te muestra asqueado, la mayor parte de ello tiene mucho más valor que cualquier "Snake". Por cierto, oro y plata forever, no sé la fijación (tampoco me importa y es "relevante") que tienes con la moneda china de este año porque está bien, pero vamos para mí las del Dragón son infinitamente "superiores" y éstas sí que se pueden revalorizar fuertemente dentro de varios años. Piensa que es el "animal" por excelencia dentro de la cultura china.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (11 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> La única de la serie de euro que realmente me gusta es la del año de España en China, la reproducción de un columnario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algún poseedor de la pieza me podria indicar si el canto está con las 'tulipas'?


----------



## asqueado (11 Ago 2013)

fff dijo:


> Algún poseedor de la pieza me podria indicar si el canto está con las 'tulipas'?



Hola fff, el canto de las monedas es estriado


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Ago 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Una cosa es que te gusten más las "Snake", pero de ahí a que sean las "mejores"... Dentro de lo que te muestra asqueado, la mayor parte de ello tiene mucho más valor que cualquier "Snake". Por cierto, oro y plata forever, no sé la fijación (tampoco me importa y es "relevante") que tienes con la moneda china de este año porque está bien, pero vamos para mí las del Dragón son infinitamente "superiores" y éstas sí que se pueden revalorizar fuertemente dentro de varios años. Piensa que es el "animal" por excelencia dentro de la cultura china.
> 
> Saludos.



los snake esteticamente son maravillosas.
La fijacion con la divisa japonesa...vicios del FOREX.


----------



## asqueado (12 Ago 2013)

algunas mas













Country:
Belarus
Last issue date:
2012
Weight:
31.1 grams
Composition:
Silver
Denomination:
20Br - Belarusian ruble
Mintage:
5,000
Composition Details:
Silver 0.999
Description:
Stone: Svarovsky crystal













3, 50, y 100 rublos (en este orden) Rusia












Togo 2012 Año del Dragón Ámbar 1.500 Francos CFA 2oz plata


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Ago 2013)

Asqueado o algun otro amigo con conocimientos rusos, la de 3 rublos a 150 euros es un precio adaptable ?


----------



## mk73 (12 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Asqueado o algun otro amigo con conocimientos rusos, la de 3 rublos a 150 euros es un precio adaptable ?



pues hombre la de 3 rublos es una onza de plata... algo cara si te soplan 150 pavos; es tu dinero...
Aunque bueno, si la tirada es super corta, si te la dan también con certificado de autenticidad, en cajita nueva, con banderita rusa..etc etc pues casi q pagarás eso o más.

Personalmente, yo por ese dinero intentaria hacerme de algún rublo de los de verdad. Es decir de Nicolás I, Alejandro III... que por ese dinero y buscando se puede encontrar y te llevas una moneda, moneda. No una moneda de esas de mentirijilla. 
Pero lo dicho, es tu dinero.. tú verás.


----------



## makokillo (12 Ago 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> pues hombre la de 3 rublos es una onza de plata... algo cara si te soplan 150 pavos; es tu dinero...
> Aunque bueno, si la tirada es super corta, si te la dan también con certificado de autenticidad, en cajita nueva, con banderita rusa..etc etc pues casi q pagarás eso o más.
> 
> Personalmente, yo por ese dinero intentaria hacerme de algún rublo de los de verdad. Es decir de Nicolás I, Alejandro III... que por ese dinero y buscando se puede encontrar y te llevas una moneda, moneda. No una moneda de esas de mentirijilla.
> Pero lo dicho, es tu dinero.. tú verás.



La verdad es que llevas mucha razón. Por ese precio exactamente me salió mi Rublo de 1877 del Zar Alexander II en EBC+ y certificado por PCGS


----------



## mk73 (12 Ago 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> La verdad es que llevas mucha razón. Por ese precio exactamente me salió mi Rublo de 1877 del Zar Alexander II en EBC+ y certificado por PCGS



HOMBRE!!! POR FIN!! alguien pone una moneda de verdad, bravoo!! :Aplauso:

ps:es el año más corriente, 1877, pero en esa calidad tienes una excelente pieza pues yo tengo alguna igual pero mucho más flojas.. en mbc.


----------



## makokillo (12 Ago 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> HOMBRE!!! POR FIN!! alguien pone una moneda de verdad, bravoo!! :Aplauso:
> 
> ps:es el año más corriente, 1877, pero en esa calidad tienes una excelente pieza pues yo tengo alguna igual pero mucho más flojas.. en mbc.



Me encantan estos rublos por su magnifico escudo imperial.
Tengo otro de 1841 de Nicolas I pero es MBC como mucho:


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Ago 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> La verdad es que llevas mucha razón. Por ese precio exactamente me salió mi Rublo de 1877 del Zar Alexander II en EBC+ y certificado por PCGS





makokillo dijo:


> Me encantan estos rublos por su magnifico escudo imperial.
> Tengo otro de 1841 de Nicolas I pero es MBC como mucho:





mk73 dijo:


> pues hombre la de 3 rublos es una onza de plata... algo cara si te soplan 150 pavos; es tu dinero...
> Aunque bueno, si la tirada es super corta, si te la dan también con certificado de autenticidad, en cajita nueva, con banderita rusa..etc etc pues casi q pagarás eso o más.
> 
> Personalmente, yo por ese dinero intentaria hacerme de algún rublo de los de verdad. Es decir de Nicolás I, Alejandro III... que por ese dinero y buscando se puede encontrar y te llevas una moneda, moneda. No una moneda de esas de mentirijilla.
> Pero lo dicho, es tu dinero.. tú verás.



lo primero gracias. Me la ofertaron hace unas semanas la presentacion era divina, per acostumbrado a soltar de 18 a 25 euros por onza de plata me parecio algo excesivo y lo rechaze...por poco pero no la adquiri


----------



## fff (13 Ago 2013)

Felicidades makokillo por ese rublo, es una señora moneda, en una calidad excepcional


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Ago 2013)

fff dijo:


> Felicidades makokillo por ese rublo, es una señora moneda, en una calidad excepcional



Es el RUBLO Con mayusculas, visto precio del mismo ese si merece la pena.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Ago 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Un par de monedas curiosas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niue island, sabemos precio aproximado ?...


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (26 Ago 2013)

Quería preguntaros por las Australia Opal Series 1 oz. 

¿Qué opinión os merecen? Últimamente veo una avalancha de todo tipo de monedas "premium" que salen bajo las piedras, sobretodo las africanas con motivos de bichos, y curioseando he ido a parar a las opal donde a día de hoy encuentras por internet la misma unidad en unos sitios al doble de precio que en otros (como siempre).

¿Las habéis visto personalmente? ¿Creéis que hay posibilidad de futura revalorización? 

Buen lunes.


----------



## MrMonedas (26 Ago 2013)

Revalorización 0.

Como ya te han dicho si disfrutas observándolas adelante. Por lo demás son chapas con miles de motivos diferentes. Buen negocio para los sellers únicamente. Historia 0, monedas de mentirijillas. Si quieres plata maples, filas, eagles ...

Pero cada uno con su dinerooo:fiufiu:


----------



## mk73 (26 Ago 2013)

MrMonedas dijo:


> Revalorización 0.
> 
> Como ya te han dicho si disfrutas observándolas adelante. Por lo demás son chapas con miles de motivos diferentes. Buen negocio para los sellers únicamente. Historia 0, monedas de mentirijillas. Si quieres plata maples, filas, eagles ...
> 
> Pero cada uno con su dinerooo:fiufiu:




pienso lo mismo :Aplauso:


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Ago 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Quería preguntaros por las Australia Opal Series 1 oz.
> 
> ¿Qué opinión os merecen? Últimamente veo una avalancha de todo tipo de monedas "premium" que salen bajo las piedras, sobretodo las africanas con motivos de bichos, y curioseando he ido a parar a las opal donde a día de hoy encuentras por internet la misma unidad en unos sitios al doble de precio que en otros (como siempre).
> 
> ...



Son bonitas, pero no es mi estilo y no solo por su precio.

Revalorizarse...de salida tienen un precio alto, es un futuro a lo mejor se ponen de moda las monedas de ese estilo

Si te gusta sin dilacion A POR ELLA


----------



## conde84 (26 Ago 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Quería preguntaros por las Australia Opal Series 1 oz.
> 
> ¿Qué opinión os merecen? Últimamente veo una avalancha de todo tipo de monedas "premium" que salen bajo las piedras, sobretodo las africanas con motivos de bichos, y curioseando he ido a parar a las opal donde a día de hoy encuentras por internet la misma unidad en unos sitios al doble de precio que en otros (como siempre).
> 
> ...



Pues de momento estas monedas han subido mucho su precio desde que salieron,la primera moneda de la serie esta a casi el doble por el que salio,y la segunda camino va,por lo tanto si se han revalorizado bastante a corto plazo de momento,¿que ha medio/largo plazo acaben bajando? quizas pueda y quizas no,pero los precios actualmente hay estan y es innegable su revalorizacion en un corto espacio de tiempo.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 22:35 ----------




MrMonedas dijo:


> Revalorización 0.
> 
> Como ya te han dicho si disfrutas observándolas adelante. Por lo demás son chapas con miles de motivos diferentes. Buen negocio para los sellers únicamente. Historia 0, monedas de mentirijillas. Si quieres plata maples, filas, eagles ...
> 
> Pero cada uno con su dinerooo:fiufiu:



¿piensas que las monedas con premium no se revalorizan?


----------



## takipa (27 Ago 2013)

conde84 dijo:


> Pues de momento estas monedas han subido mucho su precio desde que salieron,la primera moneda de la serie esta a casi el doble por el que salio,y la segunda camino va,por lo tanto si se han revalorizado bastante a corto plazo de momento,¿que ha medio/largo plazo acaben bajando? quizas pueda y quizas no,pero los precios actualmente hay estan y es innegable su revalorizacion en un corto espacio de tiempo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 22:35 ----------
> 
> ...



¿Y que pensais de las monedas de Mongolia "proteccion de la vida Salvaje".
El lobo y el buho intocables, el erizo poco mas o menos y el Argalis ovis de este año bastante caro.
¿Valen tanto como cuestan?


----------



## conde84 (27 Ago 2013)

takipa dijo:


> ¿Y que pensais de las monedas de Mongolia "proteccion de la vida Salvaje".
> El lobo y el buho intocables, el erizo poco mas o menos y el Argalis ovis de este año bastante caro.
> ¿Valen tanto como cuestan?



Las monedas valen lo que la gente este dispuesta a pagar por ellas,si lo pagan es porque lo valen.


----------



## eltonelero (27 Ago 2013)

MrMonedas dijo:


> Revalorización 0.
> 
> Como ya te han dicho si disfrutas observándolas adelante. Por lo demás son chapas con miles de motivos diferentes. Buen negocio para los sellers únicamente. Historia 0, monedas de mentirijillas. Si quieres plata maples, filas, eagles ...
> 
> Pero cada uno con su dinerooo:fiufiu:



Mentirijillas mentirijillas...

En general es cierto que todas las casas de moneda timbre se han apuntado a esta moda en masa, pero desde el mismo momento que se crea un coleccionismo, una edición limitada(aunque sea poco limitada) y un mercado se crea un valor. Si se han revalorizado figuras originales de Star Wars no veo que no lo puedan hacer monedas conmemorativas...

Yo lo veo como una forma de acumular oro y plata con el plus de hacerlo de una forma algo curiosa y que con suerte se te pueda revalorizar una moneda por su valor artistico o geo-sociológico.Por ejemplo no compraria la moneda de transformers de N.Zelanda :: pero en su tiempo si que me hubiera hecho con la citada colección de monedas de animales de mongolia.


----------



## mk73 (27 Ago 2013)

no me convencís ninguno para nada, ni por un puñado de chapas de esas. Me sigo quedando con ese hermoso rublo del año 1877


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2013)

conde84 dijo:


> Las monedas valen lo que la gente este dispuesta a pagar por ellas,si lo pagan es porque lo valen.



TODO tiene el valor que alguien esté dispuesto a pagar por ello. La simple Ley de la Oferta y Demanda. Y eso es aplicable tanto a las monedas como a las bragas de Lady Gaga...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (5 Dic 2013)

*Curiosa Moneda de lingote de Mosaico de 1 onza
Congo 6 x 1000 Francos 1997 Flora y Fauna en una mapa de Africa*


----------



## asqueado (14 Dic 2013)

Navegando por la red, hoy he descubierto una moneda de Belize de 1 dolar del año 2002 AG Mayan King de 30,94 grs KM-134, que me ha gustado y me parece muy interesante, es esta en concreto











la he puesto en el hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros, por si alguno la tiene y la quiere vender.:fiufiu:
Yo la he encontrado en paginas, al otro lado del charco, pero no tengo tarjeta para pagar por paypal, si alguno esta interesado, podriamos compartir gastos y comprar un par de ellas


----------



## makokillo (14 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Navegando por la red, hoy he descubierto una moneda de Belize de 1 dolar del año 2002 AG Mayan King de 30,94 grs KM-134, que me ha gustado y me parece muy interesante, es esta en concreto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo podria apuntarme. Si no se va de precio, claro.


----------



## asqueado (14 Dic 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Yo podria apuntarme. Si no se va de precio, claro.




Tienes un mp


----------



## asqueado (15 Dic 2013)

Me temo que para el proximo año vamos a tener una explosion de monedas y lingotes con la figura del caballo, alguien sabe de esta, quiero entender que se trata de 1$ de Australia del 2014 de 1 onza para la moneda y de 1/2 onza para el lingote



















Edito: Monedas de 1 y 1/2 onza y lingotes de 1 y 1/2 onza


----------



## asqueado (19 Dic 2013)

La familia feliz












*100 Dalasis 1996 -- Republik Gambia -- 1 kg Silber*

. 100 Dalasis 1996 -- Republik Gambia -- 1 kg Silber | eBay


----------



## oro y plata forever (19 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> La familia feliz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maravillosa.


----------



## asqueado (20 Dic 2013)

Subo algunas mas












*Kanada 15 Dollar 2014 PP Lunar Serie *

*Polierte Platte ( Proof, PP )
31,39 g Silber 0.999
Ø 38 mm
Im Etui mit Zertifikat
Auflage: 28.888 Exemplare*












Kanada 25 Dollar 2013 PP O-Canada Serie - Wolf

*




*












* Polierte Platte ( Proof, PP )
31,39 g Silber 0.999
Ø 38 mm
Münze im Etui mit Zertifikat
Auflage: 8.500 Exemplare*












*Kanada 10 Dollar 2013 PP O-Canada Serie - Caribou*


*

Polierte Platte ( Proof, PP )
15,87 g Silber 0.999
Ø 34 mm
Im Etui mit Zertifikat
Auflage: 40.000 Exemplare*












*Kongo 1000 Francs 2013 Antique Finish - Erdmännchen Meerkats 1oz*


*
Antique Finish
31,11 g Silber 0.999
Ø 40 mm
Original in Münzkapsel mit Zertifikat
Auflage: 2.000 Münzen*


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Dic 2013)

De canada tengo varias de 20 $ serie oso polar, estas son mejores si cabe.


----------



## makokillo (20 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> *Kongo 1000 Francs 2013 Antique Finish - Erdmännchen Meerkats 1oz*
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Esta de los suricatas tambien pertenece a la serie de onzas africanas? juer ya me faltan 3 y aun no hemos pasado de año :S


----------



## Montegrifo (21 Dic 2013)

Pego esto aquí también que he puesto en el hilo oficial de la plata por si alguien quiere opinar



Montegrifo dijo:


> Que os parece la moneda está de 20£ de la royal mint? Está claro que pensando en plata pura no compite con las filarmónicas pero como valor refugio de esas 20£, lo digo para protegerse de una posible debacle euriana.
> 
> The George and the Dragon 2013 UK £20 Fine Silver Coin | The Royal Mint


----------



## asqueado (21 Dic 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Esta de los suricatas tambien pertenece a la serie de onzas africanas? juer ya me faltan 3 y aun no hemos pasado de año :S



Si, si, y parece que la serie continua, de la pagina web de donde he subido la foto te hacen un descuento si te suscribes quiero entender.

Sammler-Münze aus der 'Afrika-Serie'
Abo-Kunden erhalten die Münze zum Vorzugspreis von nur 49 Euro.
Diese Silbermünze (Kongo, 2013) zeigt eine Erdmännchenfamilie. Die Englische Übersetzung ist "Meerkats" und ist ursprünglich ein Wort aus Südafrika (Afrikaans,) welches nicht mit der Primatengattung "Meerkatze" zu verwechseln ist.

Collector Coins: ‚Africa-Series‘

When entering our subscription-service you will receive the coin for only 49 Euros.








*Kongo 1000 Francs 2013 Antique Finish - Nilpferd - Silber 1 oz

Antique Finish
31,11 g Silber 0.999
Ø 40 mm
Original in Münzkapsel mit Zertifikat
Auflage: 2.000 Münzen*











*Gabun 10000 Francs CFA 2013 Antique Finish - Löwe - Silber 9 oz

Antique Finish
279,99 g Silber 0.999
Ø 75 mm
Original in Münzkapsel mit Zertifikat
Auflage: 300 Münzen*







*Ghana 5 Cedis 2013 Antique Finish Elephantenherde - Silber 1oz

Antique Finish
31,1 g Silber 0.999 Münzen
Ø 40 mm
Original in Münzkapsel mit Zertifikat
Auflage: 2.000 Münzen*








*Gabun 2000 Francs CFA 2013 Antique Finish - Schlange in Farbe

Antique Finish
coloriert
93,33 g Silber 0.999
Ø 55,4 mm
Original in Münzkapsel mit Zertifikat
Auflage: 200 Münzen*








*Kongo 2000 Francs CFA 2013 Antique Finish Rhinozeros - 3 oz

Antique Finish
93,33 g Silber 0.999
Ø 55,4 mm
Original in Münzkapsel mit Zertifikat
Auflage: 500 Münzen*










*Gabun 1000 Francs CFA 2013 Antique Finish - Löwe - Silber 1 oz

Antique Finish
31,11 g Silber 0.999
Ø 40 mm
Original in Münzkapsel mit Zertifikat
Auflage: 2.000 Münzen*








*Gabun 1000 Francs CFA 2013 Baby Elefanten - Silber 1 oz

Antique Finish
31,1 g Silber 0.999 Münzen
Ø 40 mm
Original in Münzkapsel mit Zertifikat
Auflage: 2.000 Münzen*








*Kongo 2000 Francs CFA 2013 Antique Finish - Baby Löwen - 3 oz

Antique Finish
93,33 g Silber 0.999
Ø 55,4 mm
Original in Münzkapsel mit Zertifikat
Auflage: 500 Münzen*

Estas con relacion a la serie-africa del año 2013, luego tienes un par de ellas de la serie-pacifico que son las siguientes








*Tokelau 5 Dollars 2013 Antique Finish - Krokodil Silber 1 oz

PACIFIC - Serie
Antique Finish ( Stgl / AF )
31,11 g Silber 0.999
Ø 40 mm
Original in Münzkapsel
Auflage: 2.000 Münzen*







*
Tokelau 5 Dollars 2013 Antique Finish - Schildkröte - Silber 1oz

Antique Finish
31,11 g Silber 0.999
Ø 40 mm
Original in Münzkapsel mit Zertifikat
Auflage: 2.000 Münzen*


----------



## rojiblanco (21 Dic 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Esta de los suricatas tambien pertenece a la serie de onzas africanas? juer ya me faltan 3 y aun no hemos pasado de año :S



Si no me equivoco esta es la octava de la serie, lo mismo en el tiempo que he escrito este mensaje ha salido otra, eso si preciosas.


----------



## makokillo (21 Dic 2013)

rojiblanco dijo:


> Si no me equivoco esta es la octava de la serie, lo mismo en el tiempo que he escrito este mensaje ha salido otra, eso si preciosas.



Es cierto, es la octava. Solo me faltan dos no tres ) Habia metido aqui tambien la de los Mursi, pero esa pertenece a la serie arte y cultura africana.A la del hippo ya le tengo echado el ojo y no creo que tarde en caer. Esta de los suricatas habrá que ir buscando a ver si la encuentro baratita. Y la que no encuentro ni barata ni cara es la de los Mursi ienso:


----------



## asqueado (21 Dic 2013)

Algunas novedades mas 



















*
Australien 1 Dollar 2014 stgl. Saltwater Crocodiles - Graham

Stempelglanz ( stgl, BU )
31,135 g Silber 0.999
40 mm
Original im Blister
Auflage: 10.000 Exemplare*

















*
Kanada 15 Dollar 2014 PP Lotus Lunar - Jahr des Pferdes

Polierte Platte ( Proof, PP )
26,7 g Silber 0.999
Ø 38 mm
Im Etui mit Zertifikat
Auflage: 28.888 Exemplare*


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Dic 2013)

Ese cocodrilo queda apuntado


----------



## asqueado (25 Dic 2013)

*Alguna mas de caballos*

































*Replica bala 9 mm en plata*







625 oz 99 9 Silver 9mm 5 8 Troy Ounce 9mm Silver Bullet Bullion | eBay

*Replica bala calibre 45 en plata*






















1 Troy Ounce Solid Silver Bullet 45 Cal One oz Great with American Eagle | eBay

NWTM 1 Troy oz 999 Fine Silver Bullet One Ounce 45 Cartridge Lone Ranger | eBay


----------



## RVR60 (25 Dic 2013)

Que guapas las réplicas de cartuchos!


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> Que guapas las réplicas de cartuchos!



Habrá que pillar algo...


----------



## RVR60 (25 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Habrá que pillar algo...



Cierto, pero hay que tener cuidado , estoy leyendo que si lo para aduanas puede haber problemas por ser réplica de munición... aunque no tiene lógica pues es inerte, pero bueno. Seguiré leyendo a ver.


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> Cierto, pero hay que tener cuidado , estoy leyendo que si lo para aduanas puede haber problemas por ser réplica de munición... aunque no tiene lógica pues es inerte, pero bueno. Seguiré leyendo a ver.



Esta claro

Si es, tiene que ser en España, y es mas en físico.


----------



## makokillo (25 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> *Replica bala 9 mm en plata*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas dicen que son buenas para matar Lobisomes ¿no?


----------



## bukowski (26 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola makokillo, pues creo que han seguido fabricandolas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Como se puede conseguir esta colección? Silver bullet & silver shield
O al menos algunas de ellas sueltas.


----------



## asqueado (26 Dic 2013)

bukowski dijo:


> ¿Como se puede conseguir esta colección? Silver bullet & silver shield
> O al menos algunas de ellas sueltas.



*Hola, precisamente esta noche he encontrado tambien estas, son las ultimas que han puesto en el mercado a su venta, te pongo fotos y enlace de ebay*












SBSS Sic Semper Tyrannis 1 oz. .999 Pure Silver Round- In Stock! | eBay












SBSS Argyraspides 1 oz. .999 Pure Silver Round In Stock! | eBay












Silver Bullet Silver Shield (SBSS) Love 1 Oz. Silver Medallion | eBay












1oz Silver WARBIRD round SILVER BULLET SILVER SHIELD $FREE SHIPPING$ | eBay












1 oz Silver, " Consumerism " - .999 FineSilver SBulletSilverShield | eBay
*
y esta no se si tambien te gusta*












1oz. Zombucks "Morgue Anne" .999 Fine Silver Coin | eBay

*Si la subasta del articulo ha terminado, mira ver otros articulos del vendedor que lo ponen de nuevo a la venta, y si no envia a España, ponte en contacto con el, llegareis a un acuerdo.*


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Dic 2013)

Alguna vendida a precio de mercado por 20 euritos


----------



## makokillo (26 Dic 2013)

Yo compre la semana pasada Sic Semper tiranic y Argyraspides en proof, estan en camino 

bukowski, tengo Trivium, Warbird y Fredom Girl en BU con estuche y certificado de autenticidad que si te interesan podemos negociar :rolleye:.


----------



## asqueado (2 Ene 2014)

*Bonita moneda que me he encontrado en la red, con terminacion antigua, la hubiera comprado si no llevara la piedra  no se que coj....... significa*














*1 dollar Niue 2009 AMBER ROUTE 28.28 grams Silver antique finish and big amber*


----------



## _Mirar_ (6 Ene 2014)

Hola:
Este es mi primer mensaje después de seguiros durante bastante tiempo como mero espectador, aprendiendo de lo que la mayoría sabéis.
Al final he dado una vuelta por la web y digamos que he decidido darme un caprichillo. Que conste que no soy metalero (como vosotros os soléis llamar) simplemente me gusta "cotillear" y ver las preciosidades que se hacen. Aunque igual es empezar y...
No me enrollo así que voy al grano.

sabéis donde se pueden conseguir las monedas de la colección y su precio aproximado? *The Mythical Creatures*

Mythical Creatures - Perth Mint

Aunque en esta web solo veo 4 de las 5 monedas.

Un saludo


----------



## asqueado (6 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Hola:
> Este es mi primer mensaje después de seguiros durante bastante tiempo como mero espectador, aprendiendo de lo que la mayoría sabéis.
> Al final he dado una vuelta por la web y digamos que he decidido darme un caprichillo. Que conste que no soy metalero (como vosotros os soléis llamar) simplemente me gusta "cotillear" y ver las preciosidades que se hacen. Aunque igual es empezar y...
> No me enrollo así que voy al grano.
> ...




Mythical Creatures Series 2013 in Münzen | eBay


----------



## fff (6 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Hola:
> Este es mi primer mensaje después de seguiros durante bastante tiempo como mero espectador, aprendiendo de lo que la mayoría sabéis.
> Al final he dado una vuelta por la web y digamos que he decidido darme un caprichillo. Que conste que no soy metalero (como vosotros os soléis llamar) simplemente me gusta "cotillear" y ver las preciosidades que se hacen. Aunque igual es empezar y...
> No me enrollo así que voy al grano.
> ...



Se que has dicho que es un capricho... de todas maneras te diria que empezaras -ya que no eres metalero- por monedas más sencillas y... más valiosas (ej, maples, ASEs, filarmonicas, kookaburras, canguros, pandas...)


----------



## _Mirar_ (6 Ene 2014)

Sois los entendidos...
Las maples, filarmonicas la veo "sosas" por su grabado.
Las kookaburras, canguros, pandas tienen belleza en todo su conjunto y llaman las atención (de ahí las tiradas de 8.000.000 de unidades de las Pandas).
Las monedas "ASEs" no tengo ni idea de cuales son, pero me pongo en ellas a investigar un poquillo. 
Muchas gracias y continuo aprendiendo de los "maestros".


----------



## makokillo (6 Ene 2014)

Voy a añadir las ultimas medallas de una onza de plata que tengo de la serie Silver Bullet and Siver Shields.
Las anteriores estan en este post:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onedas-de-plata-interesantes.html#post9623872

================================================

La quinta medalla de la serie es conmemorativa del nuevo año, se llama “2013 New Years” y tiene un doble reverso que es el mismo que en las anteriores medallas.
Acabados en BU y Proof
Nombre: 2013 New Years 
Año: 2012/2013
Metal: Plata 999 milésimas
Peso: 1oz Troy 31,1 Grs 
Tamaño: 39mm
Ceca: Mulligan Mint
Tirada: ¿? unidades
Valor facial: medalla o round
Acabado: Proof 












=============================================

“The WarBird” es la sexta medalla de esta serie.

Nombre: The Warbird
Año: 2013
Metal: Plata 999 milésimas
Peso: 1oz Troy 31,1 Grs 
Tamaño: 39mm
Ceca: Mulligan Mint
Tirada: ¿? unidades
Valor facial: medalla o round
Acabado: Proof 












El diseño del Warbird está basado en la moneda de plata mas vendida del mundo, la American Silver Eagle.
En el Warbird , el águila calva fue reemplazado por otro depredador , el bien llamado Predator Drone . Al igual que el águila calva , es símbolo de Estados Unidos, el Predator Drone es un símbolo de todo lo que está mal en Estados Unidos hoy. 
Las plumas de la Warbird están representados por unas absolutamente increíbles, salpicaduras de sangre, creadas por la famosa escultora Heidi Wastweet . Ninguna otra moneda , que se sepa ha utilizado una técnica de salpicaduras en el diseño de una moneda . Es una impresionante representación de la verdadera sangre que se derrama por la deuda y la muerte del imperio .

El escudo representa la propaganda patriótica esta deuda y la Muerte del Imperio se esconde detrás . La gente debe creer que están haciendo bien y se dan historias para usar en la cabeza para justificar su participación activa o pasiva en esta deuda un imperio muerto . Esta propaganda se centra sobre todo en los que hacen la función de sistema . Se alivia los matices de culpabilidad que puedan tener con las racionalizaciones . Cuando eso no funciona , sólo tiene que tomarse una pastilla para que la depresión disonancia cognitiva desaparezca.

La bandera Divide y vencerás reemplaza E Plurbis Unam de la American Silver Eagle . Si bien se nos dice que somos una nación construida con muchos en uno, la realidad es que el poder real se crea para dividir y conquistar a la gente . Esta es la misma estrategia que ha sido utilizada por la élite durante siglos para dividir y conquistar a la gente que se remonta a Diocleciano. Tenemos mucho más en común con la mayoría de los iraquíes que cualquiera de los líderes financieros y políticos psicópatas que nos sacrifican y matan.

Debajo del escudo, es la verdadera meta de nuestro imperio difundir las cadenas de la deuda a la voluntad y las flechas de la muerte a quienes no lo desean.

Esta es la tercera vez que las 5 flechas se han utilizado en la Serie . Fue utilizado por primera vez en la “debt and death” que inició la serie, donde la cresta de la fortuna de la banca Rothschild fue expuesta por la deuda y la muerte de su confianza. " Déjenme controlar el suministro de dinero y no me importará quien se siente en el trono. " Barón Rothschild

Las 5 flechas se utilizaron en el Queen Slave, donde el verdadero poder detrás de los Rothschild fue el Imperio Británico.

Esta vez, las cinco flechas representan a los Rothschild de la Reserva Federal que faculta a la deuda americana y el imperio de la muerte.

Esta primera moneda en la nueva serie producida con certificado ISO por la Golden State Mint, también tiene un nuevo reverso . Todavía tiene las frases resonantes de una solución consciente de los problemas colectivistas ; "Listen to All, Follow none" (escucha a todos, no sigas a nadie). Estas frases audazmente facultan al individuo a ver que nosotros somos la solución. Nosotros no tenemos que cambiar el mundo para hacernos libres. Simplemente tenemos que cambiar nosotros mismos para hacer que nuestro mundo sea libre.

Las 47 balas representan el número atómico de la plata y el escudo se ha modificado para añadir otro poderoso concepto, el Trivium .

El Trivium era la segunda moneda producida en la serie y la primera moneda positiva en la serie. El Trivium rompe en dos etapas, de entrada y salida, el esclavo proceso de pensamiento de nuestro adoctrinamiento.

El Trivium utilizando la gramática para interpretar palabras, símbolos o ideas.
La lógica le da al individuo el poder de hacer preguntas como ¿por qué se está presentando esta información? ¿A quién beneficia esto? ¿Y cuál es el resultado más probable de lo que están observando?
Finalmente la retórica es la capacidad de transmitir su lógica a los demás y la capacidad de defender o modificar sus conclusiones.
El Trivium está representado por los puntos suspensivos que se formaron en la moneda Trivium original y los tres símbolos en la parte superior del escudo.
La llave representa la capacidad de usar la gramática para desbloquear el significado de los que la están observando.
La flecha representa la Lógica. En matemáticas la flecha se utiliza para dar a entender si … entonces esto.

Las 5 líneas representan la Retórica y la capacidad de hablar acerca de sus conclusiones.
Dos variedades de acabado, BU y Proof

=============================================

La septima medalla de la serie es la , “AG-47”

Nombre: The Warbird
Año: 2013
Metal: Plata 999 milésimas
Peso: 1oz Troy 31,1 Grs 
Tamaño: 39mm
Ceca: Mulligan Mint
Tirada: ¿? unidades
Valor facial: medalla o round
Acabado: Proof 












AG- 47 es un juego de palabras entre el símbolo químico del plata Ag y el popular y recientemente polémico rifle de asalto AK- 47 . La combinación de estos dos símbolos es un fuerte recordatorio de que necesitamos una variedad de herramientas para luchar contra la opresión , y no sólo los relacionados con la fuerza. Para superar las fuerzas tiránicas , que es tan importante para derrocar un sistema monetario manipulado , ya que es tener una estrategia de defensa fuerte. Con la celebración de la plata y las armas , estamos asegurando nuestra seguridad económica y nuestra seguridad física.

La medalla AG-47 tiene una cruz como base del diseño, que representa la forma en que el gobierno apunta a nuestros derechos básicos y a nuestra propiedad. El gobierno tiene un historial de confiscar nuestro oro y plata , para sostener un sistema monetario fiduciario , ahora , están tratando de confiscar las armas , lo que nos deja indefensos e incapaces de proteger a nuestras familias y a nosotros mismos.

Los rifles cruzados, AK- 47 y AR- 15 y las pistolas cruzadas , M9 y 1911 representan nuestra falta de voluntad para permitir dicha confiscación . Estas armas están constantemente bajo el fuego , ya que el gobierno sigue para aprobar leyes inconstitucionales , por lo que es más difícil y a veces imposible tener o portar estas herramientas para la autodefensa. Debemos proteger estos " grandes ecualizadores” ya que son nuestra única defensa contra un gobierno cada vez mas opresivo.

La frase griega grabada en la parte inferior de la moneda, “ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ,” , se deriva de la Batalla de las Termópilas , cuando 300 soldados espartanos dieron sus vidas para proteger a la República del Imperio persa. La frase latina se traduce como " ven y tómalas " mas conocida como el lema acuñado durante la primera batalla de la Revolución de Texas , la batalla de Gonzales .
Al igual que los pobladores de Gonzales , reconocemos nuestro derecho a defendernos de la amenaza de la opresión. Cuando el enemigo viene a nuestra puerta y trata de despojarnos de nuestros derechos, le responderemos como nuestros hermanos y hermanas en la libertad hicieron antes que nosotros : " ven y tómalas ".

El reverso de la moneda es el nuevo escudo de la serie que empezó con la Warbird

Tambien en acabados BU y Proof

=============================================

“Cannabis”, octava medalla de la serie.

Nombre: Cannabis
Año: 2013
Metal: Plata 999 milésimas
Peso: 1oz Troy 31,1 Grs 
Tamaño: 39mm
Ceca: Mulligan Mint
Tirada: 60.000 unidades
Valor facial: medalla o round
Acabado: Proof












La moneda de cannabis es un testimonio de la belleza de la planta, así como de nuestra belleza , nuestro propósito y nuestra capacidad para tomar las mejores decisiones para nosotros mismos. Ya sea en la lucha contra la prohibición específicamente o más ampliamente contra las leyes opresoras e injustas , esta moneda actúa como un recordatorio para nosotros de que todas nuestras libertades son sagradas y que el poder del individuo debe ser preservado a toda costa.
El cannabis ha estado a la vanguardia de la guerra contra las drogas desde la década de 1930 , sus usos se han demonizado y vilipendiado por tener efectos nocivos y consecuencias peligrosas. Los esfuerzos por satanizar a la credibilidad de la planta, incluso han conducido al racismo y la degradación social.

Es trágico , pero no sorprendente , que el intento del gobierno de controlar nuestros cuerpos y nuestros derechos ha llevado a la verdadera inmoralidad y la injusticia social, la sociedad continúa experimentando . Las personas , independientemente de la genética , la raza o el género son capaces de tomar decisiones por sí mismos y eso incluye lo que deciden poner en sus cuerpos. Aquellos que opten por el consumo de cannabis para encontrar ayuda médica o simplemente con fines recreativos no se están devaluando a sí mismos o a la sociedad, que son los que toman medidas para defender sus libertades.

Una vez más el anverso es el mismo que en la Warbird y la AG-47.

Acabados en Proo y BU

=============================================

Your Highness

Nombre: Your Highness
Año: 2013
Metal: Plata 999 milésimas
Peso: 1oz Troy 31,1 Grs 
Tamaño: 39mm
Ceca: Mulligan Mint
Tirada: ??
Valor facial: medalla o round
Acabado: Proof

SBSS ha utilizado el anverso de la Slave Queen y el reverso de Cannabis para hacer una representación de la moneda canadiense Maple Leaf.

La Maple Leaf canadiense es la moneda bullion de oro y plata oficiale de Canadá. Producido por la Royal Canadian Mint , es una de las más famosas y reconocibles monedas bullion en el mundo.

El anverso de la moneda representa el Monarca de Canadá - la reina Isabel II y el reverso muestra el emblema de Canadá, la hoja de arce .

Este país supuestamente soberano es uno de los dieciséis reinos de la Commonwealth : ex colonias británicas que todavía reconocen a la Reina de Inglaterra como su monarca . Oficialmente conocida como la Reina de Canadá, que se representa como una figura simbólica que representa la larga historia , sus raíces profundas entre los dos países y actúa como una salvaguardia no partidista contra el abuso de poder .

En realidad, este tirano representa un imperio opresivo con la historia arraigada en el colonialismo y el imperialismo. El gobierno canadiense puede querer que verla como una figura simbólica , pero en realidad , todavía tiene una inmensa cantidad de poder , incluyendo la capacidad de convocar a elecciones nacionales y nombrar a los gobiernos. Su papel como una salvaguardia no partidista es hipócrita en el mejor de los casos, más bien, es una máscara engañosa que encubre la familias británicas inmenso abuso de poder en los últimos años .

Your Highness (Su Alteza) ilustra la relación real entre Su Majestad y sus súbditos. La imagen clásica de la reina Isabel ha sido reemplazado por el diseño de la Slave Queen , en representación de la Deuda y de la muerte del paradigma de la familia real ha apoyado a lo largo de la historia, desde el colonialismo al nazismo y al Complejo Militar Industrial.

Canadá ha sido cambiado por Cannabis , con una hoja de marihuana grabada sobre la hoja de arce, un emblema alternativo para aquellos que optan por desvincularse de un gobierno todavía controlado por los tiranos . El emblema de hoja de marihuana puede actuar como un símbolo del desafío, la libertad y la esperanza de un futuro liderado por las personas que toman el liderazgo por sí mismos , en lugar de las multitudes bajo la obediencia de Su Majestad.












=============================================

Sic semper tyrannis

Nombre: Sic semper tyrannis
Año: 2013
Metal: Plata 999 milésimas
Peso: 1oz Troy 31,1 Grs 
Tamaño: 39mm
Ceca: Mulligan Mint
Tirada: ??
Valor facial: medalla o round
Acabado: Proof

Sic semper tyrannis (Así siempre a los tiranos) es una frase atribuida a Marco Junio Bruto, quien según la historia se lo dijo a Julio César, su padre adoptivo, a la hora de su asesinato .
La frase también ha tenido un papel notable en la historia de los Estados Unidos, donde en 1776, a la sugerencia de George Mason, se declaró el lema oficial de la Mancomunidad de Virginia. En el escudo de ese mismo estado se ve la frase, junto con una alegoría de la virtud que triunfa sobre la tiranía.
Desde entonces, la frase ha sido usada en los Estados Unidos de una manera rebelde para acusar a los gobernantes de tiranía. En 1865, según los testigos, John Wilkes Booth gritó la frase después de disparar al presidente estadounidense Abraham Lincoln. El 19 de abril de 1995, el terrorista estadounidense Timothy McVeigh, el hombre responsable por el atentado de Oklahoma City, al ser detenido por las autoridades llevaba una camiseta con el rostro de Lincoln que incluía la frase.

El anverso de la Sic Semper Tyrannis es una "reproduccion" del escudo de virgina donde la alegoria de la virtud es la Freedom girl y la alegoria de la tirania está representada por la deuda y la muerte (de la medalla debt and death ). La Freedom Girl sostiene sobre una mano un escudo con el simbolo Trivium. El reverso es el clasico utilizado en anteriores medallas como la Warbird, la Cannabis y la AG-47.

Acabados en BU y Proof













=============================================
Argyraspides

Nombre: Argyraspides
Año: 2013
Metal: Plata 999 milésimas
Peso: 1oz Troy 31,1 Grs 
Tamaño: 39mm
Ceca: Mulligan Mint
Tirada: ??
Valor facial: medalla o round
Acabado: Proof

Los Argyraspides, llamados así porque utilizaban escudos de plata, eran una división del ejército macedonio de Alejandro Magno. Fueron comandados por Nicanor, hijo de Parmenio y Alejandrolos tenia en muy alta estima. Originalmente eran un tipo de tropa llamadas Hipaspistas o "escuderos" Estaban compuestas por hombres de mayor edad, pero eran una de las unidades más temidas de Alejandro Magno.
Segun, el creador de la moneda Chris Duane, lo que hay detras de esta moneda es que a lo largo de toda la historia y 2/3 del mundo hoy en día, 1/10 de una onza de plata representa 1 día laboral. A los soldados romanos se les pagaba un denario por cada día que sirvieron a la legión romana. En el arte de la guerra un ejército de 10.000 hombre de Sun Tzu se podía comprar por 1.000 onzas de plata al día. E incluso 2/3 del mundo de hoy vive de menos de 2 dólares al día ".

El anverso de la medala está representado por un busto de un guerrero griego era pre-helénica con casco con penacho y la palabra "Argyraspides".
El reverso de nuevo el mismo que en anteriores medallas como la Warbird, la Cannabis,la AG-47 y la Your Highness.

Acabados en BU y Proof


----------



## trasgukoke (6 Ene 2014)

Perdona que me meta..
una de las cosas que debes de preguntarte antes de adquirir, és saber que es lo que te interesa..
gastar poco dinero y obtener mucha plata.. = compra bullion.. filarmonicas .. etc

o invertir un poco más de dinero.. y pagar el premium, que en teoia se revaloriza con el tiempo..
unas más otras menos...

pero siempre lo que te diga tu intuición...
esto es como ligar..
nadie mejor que tú, para saber que te gusta, o que te dará más alegrias..jeje
un abrazo


----------



## _Mirar_ (7 Ene 2014)

Tomo muy buena nota de los consejos...
:Aplauso:

Es de bien nacidos el ser agradecidos :o

P.D. Por cierto, donde esta la pestaña/botón para dar las gracias? :´(


----------



## Gol D. Roger (7 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Tomo muy buena nota de los consejos...
> :Aplauso:
> 
> Es de bien nacidos el ser agradecidos :o
> ...



Has de tener mínimo 10 mensajes para que salga


----------



## olestalkyn (9 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> ...
> Las monedas "ASEs" no tengo ni idea de cuales son, pero me pongo en ellas a investigar un poquillo.  ...



*A*merican *S*ilver *E*agle


----------



## _Mirar_ (9 Ene 2014)

olestalkyn dijo:


> *A*merican *S*ilver *E*agle



Ah!!!!! Jo*er... :´( 
Así que buscando no encontraba nada sobre ello... :ouch:

Me falta aprender el "argot". :o


----------



## necho (6 Feb 2014)

*Nueva serie de la RCM*

Nueva serie de la RCM (Royal Canadian Mint): "Birds of Prey". Saldrán 2 monedas por año hasta el 2015 (empezando este año) por lo que la colección estará formada por 4 monedas de una tirada máxima de un millón de unidades.

Y aquí una fotillo de la 1° entrega de este año "Halcón Peregrino":

 

Datos técnicos (edición BU):

País de procedencia: Canadá
Ceca: Royal canadian Mint (a.k.a. RCM)
Año: 2014
Peso: 31,1 gr
Pureza: 999.9/1.000 
Diámetro: 38 mm
Valor nominal: 5 CAD
Presentación: Tubos de 25 monedas
Tirada máxima: 1.000.000

Datos técnicos (edición PP):

País de procedencia: Canadá
Ceca: Royal canadian Mint (a.k.a. RCM)
Año: 2014
Peso: 31,1 gr
Pureza: 999.9/1.000
Diámetro: 38 mm
Valor nominal: 5 CAD
Presentación: cápsula original + box + CoA
Tirada máxima: 20.000


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Feb 2014)

necho dijo:


> Nueva serie de la RCM (Royal Canadian Mint): "Birds of Prey". Saldrán 2 monedas por año hasta el 2015 (empezando este año) por lo que la colección estará formada por 4 monedas de una tirada máxima de un millón de unidades.
> 
> Y aquí una fotillo de la 1° entrega de este año "Halcón Peregrino":
> 
> ...



El formato y periodicidad huele a "continuación" de la Canadian Wildlife... :baba:
Dime que si y alégrame el día... 

Edito: significa "aves de presa"? me gusta, después de la serie "WILD LIFE" de mamíferos había apuestas de si la continuarían con "SEA LIFE" o aves, parece que es así.


----------



## maxkuiper (6 Feb 2014)

Estoy apuntito de darme este capricho







2 Oz de la Perth Mint y con una tirada de 1500, acabado antiguo, certificado de autenticidad numerado, la primera de la serie ... 

Una delicia vamos.


Hasta la caja es bonita


----------



## Visrul (6 Feb 2014)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Estoy apuntito de darme este capricho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguro seguro que el precio también es bonito ... ::

¿Sabes dónde podrían conseguirse?


----------



## makokillo (6 Feb 2014)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Estoy apuntito de darme este capricho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son 200 pavos del ala ienso: Aunque alguna que otra tengo de 2 onzas tambien de ese precio  .


----------



## trasgukoke (6 Feb 2014)

Una duda. A los entendidos...
Precio que tiene una moneda como la de Zeus.. cuando varia.. es decir.. si sale este año. .¿esta todo el año mismo precio. . O puede variar...
por saber si hay subida.. si es anual..
hablo en general. . O con la variacion d la plata.. que es lo logico.. o ambas...
gracias un saludo


----------



## makokillo (6 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Una duda. A los entendidos...
> Precio que tiene una moneda como la de Zeus.. cuando varia.. es decir.. si sale este año. .¿esta todo el año mismo precio. . O puede variar...
> por saber si hay subida.. si es anual..
> hablo en general. . O con la variacion d la plata.. que es lo logico.. o ambas...
> gracias un saludo



Esta moneda ya no se puede comprar en los "dealers", son solo 1500 monedas y desaparecieron rapido. Ahora mismo casi el unico sitio donde comprarla es Ebay. Los distribuidores la tuvieron a 179 $ y ahora mismo es dificil encontrarla por menos de 275$


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Esta moneda ya no se puede comprar en los "dealers", son solo 1500 monedas y desaparecieron rapido. Ahora mismo casi el unico sitio donde comprarla es Ebay. Los distribuidores la tuvieron a 179 $ y ahora mismo es dificil encontrarla por menos de 275$



Para que después algunos digan que el Premium no vale nada... ¡Cuanto "saben"!

Saludos.


----------



## Kid (7 Feb 2014)

necho dijo:


> Nueva serie de la RCM (Royal Canadian Mint): "Birds of Prey". Saldrán 2 monedas por año hasta el 2015 (empezando este año) por lo que la colección estará formada por 4 monedas de una tirada máxima de un millón de unidades.



¿Calidad BU?
¿El precio será el habitual de RCM?
¿Sabes si han solucionado lo de las "spot milk"?
¿Para cuando tienes previsto ofrecerlas en el foro?
Salut


----------



## necho (7 Feb 2014)

Kid dijo:


> ¿Calidad BU?
> 
> BU y PP. He editado mi mensaje incluyendo los detalles técnicos.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que es un acierto esta serie. Como saquen la del "Águila Calva" lo bordan.


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Feb 2014)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Estoy apuntito de darme este capricho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo la caja, ya merece su adquisición.


----------



## takipa (8 Feb 2014)

Nueva moneda de Mongolia serie Protección de la vida salvaje







Es bonita, pero será cara


----------



## _Mirar_ (8 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Solo la caja, ya merece su adquisición.



Zeus no seria moneda no? Seria catalogada como medalla? Por lo de no tener incrito el valor...
Lo malo que la veo, es su precio... 190€...:ouch:


----------



## makokillo (9 Feb 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Zeus no seria moneda no? Seria catalogada como medalla? Por lo de no tener incrito el valor...
> Lo malo que la veo, es su precio... 190€...:ouch:



Bueno, los soberanos, las coronas, los florines, los dobles florines, etc tampoco llevan puesto el valor y si que son monedas.Asi que no se como va exactamente esto de como se decide si es moneda o es medalla.


----------



## takipa (9 Feb 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Zeus no seria moneda no? Seria catalogada como medalla? Por lo de no tener incrito el valor...
> Lo malo que la veo, es su precio... 190€...:ouch:



Es una moneda. Si te das cuenta en la cara de la reina tiene puesto el valor.

Tuvalu 2 dólares


----------



## makokillo (9 Feb 2014)

takipa dijo:


> Nueva moneda de Mongolia serie Protección de la vida salvaje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pudiendola pillar en el distribuidor aunque sea un poco cara merecera la pena. Lo malo es que ya las tendran todas colocadas antes de salir y despues cada venta le iran metiendo entre 50 y 100 euros hasta llegar seguro a los 500 leurillos y de ahí ya ira bajando en un año ,año y pico entre los 200/300 euros.


----------



## _Mirar_ (9 Feb 2014)

takipa dijo:


> Es una moneda. Si te das cuenta en la cara de la reina tiene puesto el valor.
> 
> Tuvalu 2 dólares



Tienes razon, :ouch: no me habia dado cuenta.. :o


----------



## europeu (9 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Bueno, los soberanos, las coronas, los florines, los dobles florines, etc tampoco llevan puesto el valor y si que son monedas.Asi que no se como va exactamente esto de como se decide si es moneda o es medalla.



Bueno, las 25 pesetas/alfonsinas tampoco se tienen por sus 15c€ que valen. los soberanos son Libras y las otras son o fueron Moneda, las que són mas cachondas son las onzas Libertad Mexicanas sin valor facial alguno pero dinero como el oro bullion
Siempre queda la ilusión de imaginarse un mundo indio-chino-ronpaulista-repatriaoroaleman sin dinero fiat ni derivados y medio _burbuja _en la elite mundial! 8:


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Feb 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Zeus no seria moneda no? Seria catalogada como medalla? Por lo de no tener incrito el valor...
> Lo malo que la veo, es su precio... 190€...:ouch:



Moneda dos dólares...y el precio altito ienso:


----------



## trasgukoke (9 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Moneda dos dólares...y el precio altito ienso:



Vaya.. el tema me gusta.. pero el diseño. No me vuelve loco. Loco..parece que lo ha diseñado un chiquillo. ..
si ya se ... diseño antiguo... me quedo con san jorge y arcangel san miguel....

un abrazo. ..


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Vaya.. el tema me gusta.. pero el diseño. No me vuelve loco. Loco..parece que lo ha diseñado un chiquillo. ..
> si ya se ... diseño antiguo... me quedo con san jorge y arcangel san miguel....
> 
> un abrazo. ..



Y mi tampoco me fascina, pero...tiene un aire transgresor, que la hace atractiva.


----------



## trasgukoke (9 Feb 2014)

Jeje..con la segunda de la serie decidiré. ... a ver que tal..


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Feb 2014)

Hola..
¿Sabeis si hay más monedas de esta tematica..?... Dioses. . Etc....
un saludo. Gracias


----------



## _Mirar_ (14 Feb 2014)

No hace muchos dias trapicheando por intenet encontre una, creo recordar que era Atenea, pero llevo buscandola toda la tarde y ni hay leches a encontrarla...
Pero como dice *oro y plata forever* ni por asomo era tan "transgresora".


----------



## trasgukoke (15 Feb 2014)

Si.. pero mirar. No sera de la misma serie.. ya que esta empieza con Zeus..
voy a ver si veo la que comentas...
parece interesante. ..

un saludo

---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 10:47 ----------

Hola. ¿La reconoces de entre alguna de estas imagenes?...

https://www.google.es/search?q=moneda+griega+diosa+atenea&rlz=1Y1XIUG_esES513ES513&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=Dzf_UrK_OrTH7Abu54DICg&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=640&bih=335


----------



## trasgukoke (15 Feb 2014)

Encontré un pdf... más completo.. 
te añado una imagen. . A ver si era alguna de ahí. ..
un saludo..


----------



## _Mirar_ (15 Feb 2014)

No era una de las clasicas.
Me parecio mas de las troqueladas...
Pero como bien dices era de otra serie..


Revisando las CECAS una a una de momento solo he encontrado la siguente.
Gods of Ancient Greece - Aphrodite | New Zealand Mint
Pero no es moneda.
Algo me sonaba, pero... :o



P.D. reeditado....


----------



## trasgukoke (15 Feb 2014)

a ver si los que pilotan pueden aportar algo de luz...
Un saludo


----------



## maxkuiper (18 Feb 2014)

¡ Como está subiendo de precio ! ¡esta moneda me va a jubilar !

[YOUTUBE]TEk3v7fN7bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asqueado (2 May 2014)

Bonita moneda de plata de 5000 Riels de 1974 de la Republica Khmer, antigua Camboya de 1300 unidades de tirada.


----------



## makokillo (2 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Bonita moneda de plata de 5000 Riels de 1974 de la Republica Khmer, antigua Camboya de 1300 unidades de tirada.



Esta del mismo año y de 10000 riels de tan solo una tirada de 500 unidades en satin y 800 en proof tambien es preciosa, pero no veas que precios tienen todas. :


----------



## asqueado (2 May 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Esta del mismo año y de 10000 riels de tan solo una tirada de 500 unidades en satin y 800 en proof tambien es preciosa, pero no veas que precios tienen todas. :



Son preciosas, yo nunca las he visto a la venta, la primera de 5000 he buscado y tiene un valor de UNC-BU 85-90 euros en Proof 90, la de 10000 riels ya vale mas cara, tambien tiene un peso superior a la una onza en UNC-BU 140-150 euros en Proof 150 euros


----------



## makokillo (2 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Son preciosas, yo nunca las he visto a la venta, la primera de 5000 he buscado y tiene un valor de UNC-BU 85-90 euros en Proof 90, la de 10000 riels ya vale mas cara, tambien tiene un peso superior a la una onza en UNC-BU 140-150 euros en Proof 150 euros



A esos precios ya compraba yo 8 o 10 de cada 

Las pocas que hay a la venta estan sobre los 350 lereles una y 250 otra ::

https://www.etsy.com/listing/177924809/very-rare-proof-silver-coin-cambodia
Kambodscha, 10000 Riels, Nymphe als himmlische Tänzerin, 1974, PP 10000 Riels Kambodscha Coin coins and medals
Kambodscha, 5000 Riels, Drei Tänzerinnen, 1974, PP 5000 Riels Kambodscha Coin coins and medals


----------



## asqueado (2 May 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> A esos precios ya compraba yo 8 o 10 de cada
> 
> Las pocas que hay a la venta estan sobre los 350 lereles una y 250 otra ::
> 
> ...



Los precios que te he puesto son con relacion a lo que pone en el world coins, pero ya sabes lo de la oferta y la demanda, al ser tan pocas van subiendo de precio las pocas que salen a la venta, gracias por los enlaces.


----------



## asqueado (3 May 2014)

Os subo otra preciosidad de moneda, es un duro del mundo, hacer el click para ampliarla, vereis la belleza de la misma








Komoren 5 Francs 1890 (AH 1308) Sultan Said Ali (1886-1892) 5 Francs [a.XF] About Extremely Fine 

Precio: 1400,00 EUR

Komoren 5 Francs 1890
Calidad: [a.XF] About Extremely Fine | Abréviation
Catálogo: KM. 3 / Dav. 9
Material: Silver
Comoros - 5 Francs 1890 (AH 1308)

5 Francs 1890 (AH 1308) Sultan Said Ali (1886-1892) 5 Francs Komoren moneda


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Os subo otra preciosidad de moneda, es un duro del mundo, hacer el click para ampliarla, vereis la belleza de la misma
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, asqueado: Preciosas las últimas monedas que habéis colocado... Luego, hay por ahí algunos "analfaburros" que dicen que los MPs no tienen apenas "valor". Que poco conocen la Historia y que, afortunadamente, la Numismatica nos la suele recordar...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (3 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Preciosas las últimas monedas que habéis colocado... Luego, hay por ahí algunos "analfaburros" que dicen que los MPs no tienen apenas "valor". Que poco conocen la Historia y que, afortunadamente, la Numismatica nos la suele recordar...
> 
> Saludos.



Hola fernando, me alegro de que te gusten, en ese tema que comentas yo no entro, no tengo que convencer a nadie, cada uno tiene sus ideas y las respeto, lo que no hago es meterme en hilos para dar " carnaza".
Precisamente los MP es un refugio para los que estamos convencidos de que el papel no tiene ningun valor, mi abuelo en numerosas ocasiones me contaba que despues de la guerra civil, aquellos que tenian "plata" era los que mejor pudieron pasar el trago. Durante la II guerra mundial el oro cuantas vidas salvo y pago favores. Hay quien le gusta invertir en bolsa y lo pierde todo o casi todo y nosotros los metaleros compramos MP como refugio, no como inversion.


.


----------



## sierramadre (4 May 2014)

Yo tengo un sofa de piel, me costo 5000 euros, es comodo, pero no mas comodo que otros de 1000 euros, pero es precioso, mas bonito que otros que vi mas baratos.
Si lo quiero plantear como una inversion lo tengo crudo porque cada año vale menos y dentro de unos años no valdra nada.
Si me lo planteo como reserva de valor pues tampoco lo veo porque si hoy desaparece el euro ese sofa valdra mas que los euros que vale, pero eso no creo que ocurra y si ocurre nadie querra mi sofa precioso, querran latunes.
Vamos, que mi sofa no es ni buena inversion ni una gran reserva de valor garantizada.
A lo que voy, mis moneditas para mi no son ni inversion ni reserva de valor aunque quizas puedan serlo, lo importante de mis monedas al igual que mi sofa es que son un placer para mi vista y disfruto teniendolos.
La ventaja añadida de mis monedas vs. Mi sofa es que el sofa de 5000 que podria haber costado 1000 si su unica finalidad hubiera sido sentarme en el es que el sofa seguro que llegara a valer 0 pero mis monedas despues de diafrutarlas durante años podran valer la mitad de lo que me estan costando o 20 veces mas.
Es mi planteamiento y para mi es acertado.
Un saludo.


----------



## asqueado (4 May 2014)

Subo un par de monedas de la Republica de Dahomey que me resultan interesantes














500 Francos de 1971 Proof Republica de Dahomey AG













1000 Francos de 1971 Republica de Dahomey AG


----------



## makokillo (4 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Subo un par de monedas de la Republica de Dahomey que me resultan interesantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son tambien monedas caras, unos 150€ en proof aunque la de 1000 francos son 51,1 grs de plata de 999 milesimas.
Ya he pujado por 2 , a ver si me llevo alguna en menos de 100


----------



## asqueado (4 May 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Son tambien monedas caras, unos 150€ en proof aunque la de 1000 francos son 51,1 grs de plata de 999 milesimas.
> Ya he pujado por 2 , a ver si me llevo alguna en menos de 100



Si son tambien caras, que tengas suerte. 




.


----------



## asqueado (5 May 2014)

Hoy os subo una moneda de Marruecos, rara, cara y dificil de conseguir, la unica que me falta en mi coleccion de los duros del mundo.














Morocco AH 1313-Be 10 dirhams AG




.


----------



## makokillo (5 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Hoy os subo una moneda de Marruecos, rara, cara y dificil de conseguir, la unica que me falta en mi coleccion de los duros del mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:8::8: ¿ Como que la unica que te falta? ¿ ya tienes todos los duros del mundo mundial? 

---------- Post added 05-may-2014 at 15:52 ----------




asqueado dijo:


> Hoy os subo una moneda de Marruecos, rara, cara y dificil de conseguir, la unica que me falta en mi coleccion de los duros del mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Subasta de Aureo & Calico diciembre de 2013, 170 leurillos mas comisiones.
mcsearch.info - The medieval & modern coin search engine


----------



## Denaar (5 May 2014)

Tranquilo Makokillo que se preparen los de Marte ahora asqueado empezara la serie "Duros de la Galaxia" .:XX::XX:

Miralo por el lado positivo ahora tendras mas para ti :baba::baba:

Ahora en serio, preciosa moneda asqueado y me alegro de que tu coleccion de duros este al completo....... ojala algun dia puede llegar a decir yo eso.


----------



## sierramadre (5 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Hoy os subo una moneda de Marruecos, rara, cara y dificil de conseguir, la unica que me falta en mi coleccion de los duros del mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y cuantos duros son esos?
Solo por curiosidad.


----------



## asqueado (5 May 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> :8::8: ¿ Como que la unica que te falta? ¿ ya tienes todos los duros del mundo mundial?
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-may-2014 at 15:52 ----------
> 
> ...



No, No, que va ni mucho menos, ojala,:XX::XX::XX:, me referia al pais de Marruecos, aun cuando ya me van quedando menos, las mas caras, escasas y dificiles de encontrar ( algunas ni la he visto en venta) con relacion al libro que tenemos los dos
Gracias por el enlace, pero a ese precio la hubiera comprado:Baile:


----------



## asqueado (5 May 2014)

Denaar dijo:


> Tranquilo Makokillo que se preparen los de Marte ahora asqueado empezara la serie "Duros de la Galaxia" .:XX::XX:
> 
> Miralo por el lado positivo ahora tendras mas para ti :baba::baba:
> 
> Ahora en serio, preciosa moneda asqueado y me alegro de que tu coleccion de duros este al completo....... ojala algun dia puede llegar a decir yo eso.



:XX::XX::XX: Muy bueno Denaar, no se si podre conseguir alguna:XX::XX:
Te digo lo mismo que a makokillo, que ojala tuviera toda la coleccion completa con relacion al libro de los duros del mundo que tengo, pero no.
Hace algun tiempo subi fotos de mi coleccion de ellos, no se si la vistes un poco por encima.

---------- Post added 05-may-2014 at 17:57 ----------




sierramadre dijo:


> ¿Y cuantos duros son esos?
> Solo por curiosidad.



Bueno con relacion a la epoca desde el Muley Hasan III año 1299 d.H. hasta 1399 d.h. en total son 12 monedas, quizas puede que te interese el libro de los duros del mundoi desde 1870, makokillo lo compro muy baratito, ponte en contacto con el, hace poco que lo compro.


.


----------



## makokillo (5 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> No, No, que va ni mucho menos, ojala,:XX::XX::XX:, me referia al pais de Marruecos, aun cuando ya me van quedando menos, las mas caras, escasas y dificiles de encontrar ( algunas ni la he visto en venta) con relacion al libro que tenemos los dos
> Gracias por el enlace, pero a ese precio la hubiera comprado:Baile:



No sé si has comprado alguna vez en estas subastas. Hoy en dia hay practicamente 2,3 o 4 todos los meses de las diferentes casas de subastas de España. Evidentemente son mucho mas caras que en Ebay, pero la calidad y la "extraordinariez" :: de las piezas lo merece, sobre todo en las monedas de las que ya hemos hablado por aqui como columnarios, dolares de dragón, etc y en monedas de oro.... y a veces, suena la flauta y te llevas una buenisima pieza a muy buen precio, simplemente no hay que volverse loco con las pujas.


----------



## Kid (5 May 2014)

Yo poseo un catalogo en formato PDF, titulado "Duros del Mundo 1800-1950" de 325 páginas en castellano.
En la introducción indica claramente que es de "libre distribución".
No sé si es tan completo como a los que hacéis referencia, pero a modo de ejemplo, os indico que de Marruecos, aparecen 7 monedas diferentes (incluyendo la AH 1313)
Si alguien esta muy interesado, puedo enviárselo desinteresadamente.
Salut


----------



## asqueado (5 May 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> No sé si has comprado alguna vez en estas subastas. Hoy en dia hay practicamente 2,3 o 4 todos los meses de las diferentes casas de subastas de España. Evidentemente son mucho mas caras que en Ebay, pero la calidad y la "extraordinariez" :: de las piezas lo merece, sobre todo en las monedas de las que ya hemos hablado por aqui como columnarios, dolares de dragón, etc y en monedas de oro.... y a veces, suena la flauta y te llevas una buenisima pieza a muy buen precio, simplemente no hay que volverse loco con las pujas.



Si conozco esas subastas, pero tengo mi opinion personal sobre ellas, prefiero controlar el sistema y la puja, ademas me da mucho coraje de que me cobren unos iimpuestos. ienso:

---------- Post added 05-may-2014 at 19:40 ----------




Kid dijo:


> Yo poseo un catalogo en formato PDF, titulado "Duros del Mundo 1800-1950" de 325 páginas en castellano.
> En la introducción indica claramente que es de "libre distribución".
> No sé si es tan completo como a los que hacéis referencia, pero a modo de ejemplo, os indico que de Marruecos, aparecen 7 monedas diferentes (incluyendo la AH 1313)
> Si alguien esta muy interesado, puedo enviárselo desinteresadamente.
> Salut



Hola Kid, yo tengo tambien ese formato que comentas, pero no esta tan completo como los libros.


Aqui he encontrado un pagina que los vende a 7,00 euros, a mi me costo mucho mas.
Siso Difusiones . CAYON,DUROS DEL MUNDO 1870 Madrid 1983


.


----------



## makokillo (5 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Si conozco esas subastas, pero tengo mi opinion personal sobre ellas, prefiero controlar el sistema y la puja, ademas me da mucho coraje de que me cobren unos iimpuestos. ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-may-2014 at 19:40 ----------
> 
> ...




De ahí lo compre yo y no se si seguirá igual pero a mi me enviaron por los 7 euros el de 1770 a 1869 y el de 1870 a 1983.


----------



## Kid (5 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola Kid, yo tengo tambien ese formato que comentas, pero no esta tan completo como los libros.



Ya me lo imaginaba. Era de extrañar que yo lo tuviera y vosotros no.
Salut.


----------



## asqueado (6 May 2014)

Hoy he visto en la red que ya esta puesta a la venta esta moneda de Australia del 2014, creo que se estan pasando un poco














Australia 1 dolar 2014 1 onza Stock Horse




.


----------



## trasgukoke (6 May 2014)

les falta un pelin de imaginación. ..


----------



## sierramadre (6 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Hoy he visto en la red que ya esta puesta a la venta esta moneda de Australia del 2014, creo que se estan pasando un poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo al mes de empezar a coleccionar ya estaba cansado de bichos, eso no quiere decid que no me vaya haciendo con una de cada de las colecciones mas populares que esten en precio.
Para mi donde se pongan los escudos, las diosas y los reyes muertos que se quiten los animalillos.
Un saludo.


----------



## asqueado (8 May 2014)

Subo una moneda curiosa y cara

DANZIG- Ciudad Libre














Danzig- Ciudad Libre 5 Gulden 1923 - 1927 AG 25,00 grs Duro del Mundo

Ciudad libre de Dánzig

La Ciudad libre de Dánzig (en alemán: Freie Stadt Danzig, en polaco: Wolne Miasto Gdańsk) fue una ciudad-Estado autónoma establecida el 10 de junio de 1920 en la actual ciudad polaca de Gdansk (de 1772 a 1920 parte de Prusia), de acuerdo a la Parte III, sección IX, del Tratado de Versalles (1919). Dánzig dejaba de formar parte de Alemania y quedaba bajo la tutela de la Sociedad de Naciones, concediendo a Polonia privilegios diplomáticos y económicos (Polonia ejercía un protectorado sobre la ciudad).

La ciudad perdió su condición de ciudad libre tras ser recuperada por el III Reich el 2 de septiembre de 1939 y posteriormente transferida a Polonia, tras el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.







La ciudad obtuvo la condición de Estado semiautónomo con Napoleón I, en 1807. Después del Congreso de Viena, en 1815, la ciudad volvió a ser integrada a Prusia. En 1920, tras el Tratado de Versalles, Dánzig recuperó su antigua autonomía, aunque bajo el control de Polonia y de la Sociedad de Naciones.

De acuerdo con la convención entre Danzig y Polonia, celebrada en 1920:

De conformidad con las disposiciones de la Convención , Polonia será la nación responsable de la dirección de los asuntos extranjeros y de proteger los intereses de los ciudadanos de la Ciudad Libre de Danzig en el extranjero, celebrar acuerdos internacionales en nombre de la Ciudad Libre, y acordar las obligaciones externas de préstamos por la ciudad libre, y un registro de los buques que enarbolaran pabellón de Danzig.

El territorio de la ciudad libre pertenecía a la República de Polonia para el control aduanero, que se llevó a cabo por funcionarios de aduanas polacos en la frontera polaca-Danzig, en la de Alemania-Danzig, y en la aduana del mar. Polonia se aseguraba el derecho de exportación directa e importación de mercancías por el puerto de Danzig, manteniendo su propio servicio Postal, de Teléfonos y telégrafos, Polonia era dueña del ferrocarril en la ciudad libre (excepto los tranvías). Establecimiento de un Consejo mixto de Navegación y para el gobierno del puerto de Danzig (con paridad de ambas partes, cinco representantes de cada uno de ellos y el presidente designado de forma conjunta por el Gobierno polaco y las autoridades de la Ciudad Libre de Danzig), para la gestión de los puertos respectivos , las instalaciones portuarias y la libertad de navegación en el Vístula.

Establecimiento de la Ciudad-Estado

Al finalizar la Primera Guerra Mundial en (1919), la ciudad de Dánzig se había convertido en un centro de disputas territoriales. Por un lado, Alemania reclamaba el territorio por su numerosa población de origen alemán; y por otro, Polonia reclamaba la ciudad por ser su única vía de acceso al Mar Báltico.

Su origen legal se encuentra en la firma del Tratado de Versalles (artículos 100-108), en el cual se establecía lo siguiente:

La ciudad de Dánzig no se constituye como estado, sino como ciudad internacional libre, bajo la protección exterior de Polonia (que la representa internacionalmente y se ocupa de su defensa exterior) según el Tratado Polaco-Danzig de 1920 asegurado por la SDN.
Contaba con una Constitución elaborada en 1922, la cual estaba garantizada por la Sociedad de Naciones y la conformaban un Senado y una Dieta.
En lo referente a Polonia, la ciudad de Dánzig debía garantizar a los buques polacos un trato de igualdad; más adelante, el 13 de agosto de 1932 y el 18 de septiembre de 1933 se estableció una regulación para los buques de guerra polacos.
Dánzig y Polonia constituían una unión aduanera.
Los ferrocarriles de la ciudad libre estaban asegurados para el uso polaco.
Dánzig era una zona franca, administrada por un Consejo del Puerto, compuesto por comisarios de ambos lugares.
Diplomáticamente, Dánzig no poseía derecho alguno activo de legación y el representante polaco era calificado como Comisario General con residencia en Dánzig. Las relaciones diplomáticas que involucrasen a la ciudad libre estaban bajo dirección de Polonia previo acuerdo de Dánzig.
La Sociedad de Naciones estaba a cargo de la protección de la ciudad, la cual estaba garantizada por el artículo 10 de ésta.

Fin de la autonomía

La crisis de Dánzig precedió inmediatamente a la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Fue la última reivindicación irredentista que Adolf Hitler exige tras haber conseguido la remilitarización de Renania y la anexión de Austria y los Sudetes. La crisis comienza en abril de 1939, momento elegido por el Führer para lanzar un discurso al Reichstag en que se exige la restitución de la soberanía alemana sobre Dánzig, así como un ferrocarril y una carretera extraterritoriales que cruzaran el corredor polaco (que separaba Prusia oriental del resto del territorio alemán desde el final de la Primera Guerra Mundial como consecuencia del Tratado de Versalles).

En la madrugada del 1 de septiembre de 1939, tras la negativa del gobierno polaco de atender las demandas de Alemania y de la población alemana de Dánzig, el acorazado alemán SMS Schleswig-Holstein dio inicio a la Segunda Guerra Mundial bombardeando el fuerte polaco de Westerplatte en las costas del Mar Báltico.1 Un día después, el gobierno de Dánzig pidió su anexión a la Alemania Nazi bajo el lema hitleriano Danzig ist eine Deutsche Stadt und will zu Deutschland gehören (Dánzig es una ciudad alemana y quiere pertenecer a Alemania). Unos 10.000 polacos fueron asesinados en la primera semana de ocupación.

Hacia el final de la guerra, en 1945, un 90% la ciudad fue destruida por los combates. El Ejército Rojo entró en Dánzig el 30 de marzo de 1945. Para entonces, cerca del 90% de la población había huido o muerto, siendo digna de recordar la tragedia del transatlántico Wilhelm Gustloff. La ciudad fue cedida definitivamente a Polonia tras la Conferencia de Potsdam. Para 1947, uno 126.472 alemanes habían sido expulsados de Gdańsk y 101.873 polacos de Polonia Central, más 26.629 de Polonia Oriental, obligados a trasladarse a la ciudad por los soviéticos, que habían anexionado estos territorios a la URSS.

Ciudad libre de Dánzig - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## necho (12 May 2014)

*Otro bichito más...*

Por si estabais cansados de bichitos aquí tenéis otro más. Y encima chafandose las colecciones entre Mints del mismo país. Aunque bueno, ya la Perth Mint es bien conocida por ser una revienta colecciones. Así que si lo hacen con las suyas propias, por qué no iban a hacerlo con las de otros.

Puntos a destacar de esta nueva colección; el precio, el bichito que es mono y el acabado por todos conocidos de la Perth Mint que en principio no debería dar lugar a sorpresas.

Detalles:

País de procedencia: Australia
Mint: Perth Mint
Valor nominal: 1 AUD
Material: Ag .999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Tirada: 1.000.000 
Acabado: BU
Presentación: Tubo 25x, masterbox 500 unidades.

Y ahora la foto:

 

Y antes de que os vayais a eBay, yo os la ofrezco por 17,90 EUR la unidad :X


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 May 2014)

necho dijo:


> Por si estabais cansados de bichitos aquí tenéis otro más. Y encima chafandose las colecciones entre Mints del mismo país. Aunque bueno, ya la Perth Mint es bien conocida por ser una revienta colecciones. Así que si lo hacen con las suyas propias, por qué no iban a hacerlo con las de otros.



:ouch: y la serie cara de "salt water crocodiles" de que mint es? :´(


----------



## necho (12 May 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :ouch: y la serie cara de "salt water crocodiles" de que mint es? :´(



De la RAM (Royal Australian Mint)

Aunque bueno, la tirada es 1.000.000 Vs. 10.000.


----------



## conde84 (12 May 2014)

Bueno decir que los cocodrilos de la RAM son bastante bonitos,de las onzas mejor hechas que he visto por su acabado.

¿vas a tener necho la del stock horse 2014?

Por cierto cuando has dicho que la perth mind es una revienta colecciones,¿porque lo dices?¿que colecciones ha reventado?


----------



## necho (12 May 2014)

Las Kookaburras re-acuñando los años donde no habían completado el limite de tirada (casi todos los años). Luego dieron marcha atrás pero mucha gente se mosqueó y la verdad es que durante un buen rato tiraron los precios. 

Luego tenemos las Lunar II cuando empezaron a sacar la versión "privy mark" a partir del 2012. Mandaron a tomar por el c... el premium de la moneda de ese año y para los consiguientes años sacan la edición con privy mark más barata y con menor tirada. Luego la gente piensa que los estás timando cuando le das precio de la edición normal (que sale más cara de origen) porque toman como referencia la versión con privy mark cuyo precio y tirada son inferiores :

Por qué carajos una Mint saca una edición "especial" de una moneda con una tirada menor y más barata que su homónima de la edición edición estándar?... a saber la estrategia comercial que siguen los de la Perth Mint.


----------



## vegadelos7 (12 May 2014)

necho dijo:


> Las Kookaburras re-acuñando los años donde no habían completado el limite de tirada (casi todos los años). Luego dieron marcha atrás pero mucha gente se mosqueó y la verdad es que durante un buen rato tiraron los precios.
> 
> Luego tenemos las Lunar II cuando empezaron a sacar la versión "privy mark" a partir del 2012. Mandaron a tomar por el c... el premium de la moneda de ese año y para los consiguientes años sacan la edición con privy mark más barata y con menor tirada. Luego la gente piensa que los estás timando cuando le das precio de la edición normal (que sale más cara de origen) porque toman como referencia la versión con privy mark cuyo precio y tirada son inferiores :
> 
> Por qué carajos una Mint saca una edición "especial" de una moneda con una tirada menor y más barata que su homónima de la edición edición estándar?... a saber la estrategia comercial que siguen los de la Perth Mint.



Un apregunta de novata en le tema de las onzas, como se diferencia una onza normal de una privy mark?
Gracias


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 May 2014)

vegadelos7 dijo:


> Un apregunta de novata en le tema de las onzas, como se diferencia una onza normal de una privy mark?
> Gracias



Normalmente es un pequeño círculo, con un dibujo en su interior, que se añade al diseño base:

privy mark - Cerca amb Google


----------



## necho (12 May 2014)

Tal y como apunta el conforero EstudianteTesorero.

Aquí una imagen para que se vea más claro:


----------



## vegadelos7 (12 May 2014)

muchas gracias por la aclaracion


----------



## asqueado (13 May 2014)

Subo esta moneda que es muy interesante, es cara y escasa















Ras Al Khaimah 1970 Roma 10 Riyals Silver Coin,Proof Duro del Mundo

Issued Year:1970

Face Value:10 Riyals

Weight:30gram 92.5% Silver

Proof Mintage only 2000pcs KM-18


*Ras al-Jaima (emirato)*

El emirato de Ras al-Jaima (en árabe: رأس الخيمة) es uno de los siete emiratos que integran los Emiratos Árabes Unidos. Es el único de los emiratos que no se integró en la federación en el año 1971 sino al año siguiente (11 de febrero de 1972). Se localiza en la frontera con Omán al norte de la península arábiga.

Ras el Jaima es gobernado por el jeque Saud bin Saqr al-Qasimi. Su población es de unos 250.000 habitantes.

La ciudad de Ras el Jaima está dividida en dos secciones principales por un arroyo. Las secciones son el Antiguo Ras el Jaima y Nakheel. Anteriormente, la ciudad era conocida como Julfar.

La ciudad alberga el Aeropuerto Internacional de Ras el Jaima.







Su puerto en otros tiempos fue refugio de ciertos temibles piratas llamados “Yoasmis”, cuyas flotas luego fueron destruidas por los ingleses. Los portugueses ocuparon este territorio en el año 1649, pero a los pocos años lo abandonaron por su extrema pobreza. Entonces los piratas lo conquistaron nuevamente como base, pero los ingleses bombardearon su capital en el año 1809. En 1853 se firmó un acuerdo de paz con las tribus de todo el territorio. Los últimos jeques reinantes fueron: Salin-al-Qasami (1920 – 1948) y Mohamed-al-Qasami (1948 – 1996).

*Debido a la precariedad de su económica, y careciendo de monedas de oro y plata suficientes en circulación, en el año 1779 se permitió la circulación de monedas extranjeras en todo el territorio. Para ello se utilizó un punzón que contenía el dibujo de una vasija con inscripción “Ras-al-Jaima” en árabe. Se conocen monedas de 8 reales españolas, 5 francos franceses, talers de María Teresa de Austria y rupias inglesas con este curioso resello*







*Moneda española de Carlos III que circuló en Ras al Jaima con resello que contenía el dibujo de una vasija y el nombre del territorio en árabe.*


----------



## asqueado (18 May 2014)

Hoy subo esta moneda de Sharjah, interesante por su tirada corta, muy escasa y cara.
















Sharjah 10 Riyals 1389 (1969) silver (1000) tirada 3.200 Proof Duro del Mundo, 30,00 grs 45 mm BOLIVAR


*Sharjah (emirato)*

Sharjah (en árabe: الشارقة al-Shariqa) es uno de los siete emiratos que integran desde 1971 los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, su capital es la ciudad de Sarja.

Históricamente fue una de las poblaciones más ricas de la región, establecida en asentamientos de más de 5.000 años de antigüedad. Es gobernada por el Jeque Sultan al-Qasimi.

Se extiende por 16 km de la costa del golfo Pérsico de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, y por más de 80 km hacia el interior.

Es el tercer emirato en extensión, y el único en tener costas tanto en el golfo Pérsico como en el golfo de Omán.








Además del territorio principal, hay tres enclaves de Sharjah en la costa oriental, frente al Golfo de Omán. Estos son Kalba, Khor Fakkan y Dibba al-Hush. El emirato tiene un área total de 2,590 km², lo cual equivale al 3.3 por ciento del territorio de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, excluyendo las islas.
Biblioteca de Sharjah.

Sharjah contiene el enclave omaní de Madha, dentro del cual se encuentra a su vez un exclave de los EAU, llamado Nahwa.


----------



## Captain Julius (18 May 2014)

Falta que los emiratos le dediquen una moneda a miley cirus


----------



## asqueado (22 May 2014)

Bueno a finales de este mes sale a la venta una moneda de una nueva serie de " Los Dioses del Mundo", se trata de 1000 Francos de Burkina FAso del 2014 "POSEIDON", con solo una tirada de 3.500 piezas 
















2014 BURKINA FASO
POSEIDON
New Series
"Les Dieux Des Mondes"
(World of Gods)

1 Troy Ounce .9999 Silver Coin

PROOF-LIKE

LIMITED EDITION OF 3500 COINS


:fiufiu:



.


----------



## conde84 (22 May 2014)

Esa de 50 euros no baja,creo que pasare,ademas vaya cara tiene el amigo Poseidon.


----------



## asqueado (22 May 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Esa de 50 euros no baja,creo que pasare,ademas vaya cara tiene el amigo Poseidon.



Pues yo ya la he conseguido por un poco mas de la mitad que comentas, creo que he hecho una buena compra, por la escasa tirada que tiene, se me apetece algo diferente, estoy cansado de tanto "animalito".
Lo de la cara :XX::XX::XX: 


:fiufiu:


.


----------



## conde84 (23 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues yo ya la he conseguido por un poco mas de la mitad que comentas, creo que he hecho una buena compra, por la escasa tirada que tiene, se me apetece algo diferente, estoy cansado de tanto "animalito".
> Lo de la cara :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> ...



No dudaba que la comprases asqueado,lo tuyo no tiene nombre,jaja,pedazo coleccion tienes.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues yo ya la he conseguido por un poco mas de la mitad que comentas, creo que he hecho una buena compra, por la escasa tirada que tiene, se me apetece algo diferente, estoy cansado de tanto "animalito".
> Lo de la cara :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> :fiufiu:
> .



Joder... esto es prácticamente a SPOT... :: ... Espero que algún dia escribas un libro explicando tus técnicas compradoras y lo dejes a tus descendientes, ese conocimiento es legado de la humanidad y no debe perderse... 

Por cierto, yo también empiezo a estar saturado de animalitos, especialmente por las 4 o5 series nuevas que han salido en los últimos 6 meses. Pero no se si es la temática o las mints responsables, pero artisticamente las temáticas no-animalísticas no me parecen tan logradas, la mayoria están a la altura del Koala-Payaso-Predator.


----------



## trasgukoke (23 May 2014)

estudiante tienes un mail..


----------



## todocopia1 (23 May 2014)

Primeras imágenes de la segunda moneda de la serie Gods of Olympus (Poseidon)







Sale el 3/6 a la venta.

Gods of Olympus â€“ Poseidon 2014 2oz Silver High Relief Coin | The Perth Mint

http://www.perthmint.com.au/images/...-2014-2oz-silver-high-relief-coin-reverse.jpg



maxkuiper dijo:


> Estoy apuntito de darme este capricho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## necho (23 May 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Esa de 50 euros no baja,creo que pasare,ademas vaya cara tiene el amigo Poseidon.



La Burkina Faso 2014 "Poseidon" 1000 Francs os la puedo ofrecer por 35,90 EUR la unidad.

No sé como saldrá en eBay (por subasta) pero dudo que por debajo de ese precio. Y de ser así, bien por los compradores, pero el vendedor no está haciendo otra cosa que engordar las arcas de eBay+PayPal.


----------



## trasgukoke (23 May 2014)

vaya.. en ebay a 39€..
me quedo contigo Necho..
gracias...


----------



## asqueado (23 May 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Joder... esto es prácticamente a SPOT... :: ... Espero que algún dia escribas un libro explicando tus técnicas compradoras y lo dejes a tus descendientes, ese conocimiento es legado de la humanidad y no debe perderse...
> 
> Por cierto, yo también empiezo a estar saturado de animalitos, especialmente por las 4 o5 series nuevas que han salido en los últimos 6 meses. Pero no se si es la temática o las mints responsables, pero artisticamente las temáticas no-animalísticas no me parecen tan logradas, la mayoria están a la altura del Koala-Payaso-Predator.




Amigo *Estudiante Tesorero* existe un refran que dice que cada maestrillo tiene su librillo, y hay que estar con la caña de pescar :XX::XX::XX:
Cuando intento comprar una moneda busco por la red, para tantear precios, tomo nota y si voy a pujar, se del precio hasta donde puedo llegar para salir beneficiado, esa es mi tecnica. Esta en concreto la he visto hasta 50 euros como decia el conforero *Conde84*, aqui os pongo la prueba del algodon
de haber ganado la puja por 31,58 euros

1 oz Poseiden Burkina Faso 1000 Francs prooflike Silber silver Götter Gods | eBay

Llevo un tiempo que soy afortunado en la pujas, he comprado recientemente 9 monedas a un mismo vendedor en diferentes pujas, aun no las he pagado, ni recibido, ya que el mismo me deja hasta un mes para acumular las compras que quiera, pero estoy comprando chollitos, como por ejemplo monedas de

Filipinas 9,52 euros
Filipinas 7,43 euros
San Marino 9,15 euros
San Marino 10,25 euros
Italia 15,55 euros
Italia 13,66 euros
Alemania 7,07 euros
San Marino 14,90 euros
Francia 6,71 euros

todas de plata 

---------- Post added 23-may-2014 at 11:03 ----------




necho dijo:


> La Burkina Faso 2014 "Poseidon" 1000 Francs os la puedo ofrecer por 35,90 EUR la unidad.
> 
> No sé como saldrá en eBay (por subasta) pero dudo que por debajo de ese precio. Y de ser así, bien por los compradores, pero el vendedor no está haciendo otra cosa que engordar las arcas de eBay+PayPal.



Amigo *necho*, sabes que eres mi vendedor favorito, eres un chaval majete y muy responsable y con eso lo digo todo :Aplauso:


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (23 May 2014)

Pillo sitio. Muy buen hilo.


----------



## horik (24 May 2014)

Esta moneda me parece interesante, aunque no encuentro ninguna en venta:

SILVER PROOF PIEDFORT TRISTAN DA CUNHA ONE CROWN COIN 2010 QUEENS 84th BIRTHDAY

51g 925Ag gold plated
Solo hay 84 en total. La ultima que he visto en ebay se vendió por 50€ con envio incluido.
Ver archivo adjunto 62551


Ver archivo adjunto 62552


Ver archivo adjunto 62553


Ver archivo adjunto 62554


----------



## asqueado (27 May 2014)

Hoy subo una moneda de Hungria en concreto 5 Pengo de 1938, de 25, 00 grs, duro del mundo con solo una tirada de 1000 piezas y por lo tanto es muy rara de encontrar y muy cara














Hungary 5 pengo 1938 Silver UNC


----------



## sierramadre (28 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Hoy subo una moneda de Hungria en concreto 5 Pengo de 1938, de 25, 00 grs, duro del mundo con solo una tirada de 1000 piezas y por lo tanto es muy rara de encontrar y muy cara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo para usted, si me lo permite, una pregunta posiblemente estúpida para algunos pero interesante para mi ya que me la he planteado en varias ocasiones.

Con que me de su opinión con un margen de duda de 500 arriba 500 abajo me doy por conforme.

Allá va.

¿Cuantas monedas piensa usted que puede haber que sean diferentes entre si más alla del año de emisión y de pequeños detalles, que midan más de 30mm de diametro, pesen mas de 20 gramos, sean de plata con ley superior a 0,5 y que se puedan conseguir con tiempo y paciencia por debajo de 35-40 euros la unidad?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## asqueado (28 May 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Tengo para usted, si me lo permite, una pregunta posiblemente estúpida para algunos pero interesante para mi ya que me la he planteado en varias ocasiones.
> 
> Con que me de su opinión con un margen de duda de 500 arriba 500 abajo me doy por conforme.
> 
> ...



Hola sierramadre, lo siento pero no puedo darte una respuesta a tu pregunta,que no es estupida por cierto, lo que si te puedo decir es que aun ponen a la venta duros del mundo que entra dentro de la logica de poderlos comprar sobre la cantidad de 35-40 euros que comentas, estan al spot de la plata, e incluso menos.
Luego tienes que hacer la comparacion de la tirada de la moneda y su conservacion.
Yo ultimamente estoy comprando "chollitos" por 1/3 de su valor o menos que yo nunca creia que iba a tener en mi coleccion, pero reconozco que nunca tendre algunos duros del mundo por su alto valor de adquisicion, como ejemplo te pongo la ultima moneda que he puesto de Hungria 5 pengo 1938, su valor en el mercado supera los 600 $ y eso es pecata minuta.

P.D. No se lo que esta ocurriendo en Ebay :8:, cada vez ponen menos monedas a la venta ienso:y creo que hay uno que se lo esta llevando toooooooo:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## sierramadre (28 May 2014)

Gracias por su contestacion, hablando del gran acaparador se esta creando una leyenda urbana que asegura que si frotas un thaler y nombras su nick 3 veces en voz alta mientras chupas una lupa de 20 aumentos entonces y solo entonces el precio del london fix sube un 10% de golpe.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2014)

Yo no sé si hay "meigas", pero hoy uno de mis distribuidores de Plata no tenía monedas para venderme y no hablo de las de Bullion y Premium, sino de otras también de Plata y, por si acaso, no doy más detalles... Joder, con la de "buitres" que hay revoloteando por estos hilos de las monedas.


----------



## sierramadre (28 May 2014)

Yo esta noche estoy de guardia asi que me toca velar armas y cuidaros mientras dormis hasta las 8 de la mañana, jeje, voy a aprovechar la madrugada para hacer polvo el google y el ebay a ver si pillo algo baratito.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Yo esta noche estoy de guardia asi que me toca velar armas y cuidaros mientras dormis hasta las 8 de la mañana, jeje, voy a aprovechar la madrugada para hacer polvo el google y el ebay a ver si pillo algo baratito.



Je,je,je... Hoy no me "toca" dormir y ya te imaginarás porqué...:cook: Igual me doy una vuelta por "ahí", ya que dos de los "buitres" estarán durmiendo o eso creo...:XX::XX::XX:

En cualquier caso, tengo en mente otro "tipo" de monedas que no suelen estar en las subastas y cuando lo están pillan unos precios...ienso: Supongo que acabaré comprando dónde las he visto.:

Saludos.


----------



## sierramadre (28 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Je,je,je... Hoy no me "toca" dormir y ya te imaginarás porqué...:cook: Igual me doy una vuelta por "ahí", ya que dos de los "buitres" estarán durmiendo o eso creo...:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> En cualquier caso, tengo en mente otro "tipo" de monedas que no suelen estar en las subastas y cuando lo están pillan unos precios...ienso: Supongo que acabaré comprando dónde las he visto.:
> 
> Saludos.



Amigo Fernando, aprovechemos pues, que los buitres duermen.
Un saludo.


----------



## asqueado (29 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Je,je,je... Hoy no me "toca" dormir y ya te imaginarás porqué...:cook: Igual me doy una vuelta por "ahí", ya que dos de los "buitres" estarán durmiendo o eso creo...:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> En cualquier caso, tengo en mente otro "tipo" de monedas que no suelen estar en las subastas y cuando lo están pillan unos precios...ienso: Supongo que acabaré comprando dónde las he visto.:
> 
> Saludos.



 que "tipo" de monedas son :XX::XX::XX:
Aqui "buitre" primero a la escucha ienso:
"buitre" mayor poco dormir o :no: dormir
tu contestar a "buitre" mayor o no enseñar mas cosas :XX::XX:


----------



## sierramadre (29 May 2014)

Empiezo a sospechar que mas que buitres por aqui lo que hay son lechuzas depredadoras.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> que "tipo" de monedas son :XX::XX::XX:
> Aqui "buitre" primero a la escucha ienso:
> "buitre" mayor poco dormir o :no: dormir
> tu contestar a "buitre" mayor o no enseñar mas cosas :XX::XX:



Tú, amigo asqueado, eres algo más que un "buitre": un "quebrantamonedas" que viene del "quebrantahuesos", una de las variedades más grandes de "buitres". :XX::XX: El "otro" (makokillo) es parecido al "buitre torgo", también conocido como "buitre orejudo".:XX::XX:

Ese "tipo" de monedas suelen ser de Oro en formato "pequeño": desde 1/2 Escudos, Escudos del Imperio Español, Soberanos antiguos (Ingleses, Sudáfricanos, Australianos, etc.), 20 Francos (Suizos, Belgas, Franceses), Pesos de América (México, Argentina, etc.) y algunas monedas de origen musulmán. No por haber hay de todo, pero claro los precios son los que son y aquí "ofertas" como que casi no se encuentran... Además, ese tipo de monedas se tienen que comprar en sitios seguros y es que los chinos también están inundando el mercado con ese tipo de monedas.

No cabe duda de que al ser "caras" pues las entradas las hago muy "pausadas" y el objetivo ya no es puramente numismatico, sino por si vienen mal dadas, aunque de paso si puedo tener algo de Historia, pues "miel sobre hojuelas"...

Otro tipo de monedas que sigo son los Duros de España y aquí SI que tengo una enorme colección. Muchos llegaron a través de la familia y ese es un rasgo que nos ha distinguido desde generaciones y otros los he ido adquiriendo. Cuando tenga tiempo me dedicaré a pasar muchas de ellos por el "taller" y veremos si me llevo alguna sorpresa... aunque algunos ya sé que tienen bastante valor. En los Duros parece que he tenido más "vista" que en los Cinquentines.:baba:

SI, sierramadre, hoy tendremos algunas rapaces nocturnas acompañando las "guardias"...:rolleye:

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (29 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Tú, amigo asqueado, eres algo más que un "buitre": un "quebrantamonedas" que viene del "quebrantahuesos", una de las variedades más grandes de "buitres". :XX::XX: El "otro" (makokillo) es parecido al "buitre torgo", también conocido como "buitre orejudo".:XX::XX:
> 
> Ese "tipo" de monedas suelen ser de Oro en formato "pequeño": desde 1/2 Escudos, Escudos del Imperio Español, Soberanos antiguos (Ingleses, Sudáfricanos, Australianos, etc.), 20 Francos (Suizos, Belgas, Franceses), Pesos de América (México, Argentina, etc.) y algunas monedas de origen musulmán. No por haber hay de todo, pero claro los precios son los que son y aquí "ofertas" como que casi no se encuentran... Además, ese tipo de monedas se tienen que comprar en sitios seguros y es que los chinos también están inundando el mercado con ese tipo de monedas.
> 
> ...

















amigo *fernando* conmigo no vas a tener problemas, yo no compro esa clase de monedas




.
Ya me contastes por el otro medio que el mes que viene ibas a pasar por el "taller", algunos ya han pasao y chapo, cuando lo hagas informame por favor
y se que tienes una magnifica coleccion de duros de España






saludos


----------



## sierramadre (29 May 2014)

Yo volviendo a coincidir con Fernando estoy buscando una miss suisse y una alfonsina de 25 pesetas para mi coleccion de pequeñas doradas, a ver si encuentro algo con poco sobrespot.

Por cierto, mañana me voy a Roma, no creo que merezca la pena comprar algo alli, pero ahi lo dejo por si alguno conociera un andorrano por alli y me lo quiera recomendar.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2014)

Hola, sierramadre: Pues esta mañana, antes de cerrar la "persiana", me he decidido a comprar las dos monedas, aunque al leer tu comentario pues me he fijado que mi vendedor tenía a la venta una "miss suisse" y la he añadido a la otra que es un Soberano. Curiosamente, solamente he pagado un Spot muy bajo: 2,5% en la "miss suisse" y el Soberano prácticamente a Spot, aunque no son de los años que me interesan más, pero bueno han sido unas excelentes compras. Supongo que el vendedor no lo tiene nada claro y se las quería sacar... y eso que es una numismatica.

No, en Roma, no conozco ninguna tienda de ese tipo. Tengo proyectado ir este año a Turquía y allí sí que hay monedas de Oro interesantes del mundo musulmán y algunas son muy "guapas" (por ejemplo, las Piastras turcas), pero ya veremos porque allí los "gitanos" son "almas de caridad" comparados con los comerciantes turcos.

Saludos.


----------



## sierramadre (30 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, sierramadre: Pues esta mañana, antes de cerrar la "persiana", me he decidido a comprar las dos monedas, aunque al leer tu comentario pues me he fijado que mi vendedor tenía a la venta una "miss suisse" y la he añadido a la otra que es un Soberano. Curiosamente, solamente he pagado un Spot muy bajo: 2,5% en la "miss suisse" y el Soberano prácticamente a Spot, aunque no son de los años que me interesan más, pero bueno han sido unas excelentes compras. Supongo que el vendedor no lo tiene nada claro y se las quería sacar... y eso que es una numismatica.
> 
> No, en Roma, no conozco ninguna tienda de ese tipo. Tengo proyectado ir este año a Turquía y allí sí que hay monedas de Oro interesantes del mundo musulmán y algunas son muy "guapas" (por ejemplo, las Piastras turcas), pero ya veremos porque allí los "gitanos" son "almas de caridad" comparados con los comerciantes turcos.
> 
> Saludos.



Enhorabuena, excelentes compras, aqui en Valencia no pillas por menos del 20% de sobrespot y el andorrano no tenia vrenelis cuando vino a Valencia.

Ahora estoy en negociaciones con un numis de aqui a ver si me hace un lote baratito de alfonsinas de 25.

Si no al final tendre que echar un viajecito a la ciudad condal, que alli tebeis mas oferta.

Bueno, me voy al aeropuerto, que el papa paco ne espera para la hora de comer.

Un saludo.


----------



## asqueado (30 May 2014)

Hoy subo otro precioso duro del mundo de hungria










Hungary 5 Pengo 1929 Silver Proof Sanctus Ladislaus Rex Very Rare tirada 6000 ejemplares duro del mundo.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2014)

Hola, amiga: Tampoco se preocupe Vd. mucho porque en la vida se aprende a base de "palos"... Y en la Numismatica y en los MPs, pues más de lo mismo y a veces "amplificado", por cuanto la gente no nace sabiendo de todo y es lógico que cuando llegamos a este mundo "paguemos" nuestra inexperiencia inicial. Es más, en ocasiones, muchos que ya llevamos tiempo en esto seguimos "tropezando en la misma piedra"...

Normalmente, alguien que se dedica a la Numismatica y a los MPs se acerca a la primera por afición y a una hipotética forma de revalorización futura... Y en los MPs ya hay más "variantes" que se pueden añadir a la anterior: Seguro+Preservación de Capital (el que sea...)+Inversión. Si tenemos en cuenta esto y esos 40 años que le quedan por delante, pues yo de Vd. estaría tranquila y me "preocuparía" más de llegar ahí y que puede que no dependa de los que vivan ese tiempo y es que yo ya estaré en el "limbo" (una simple cuestión de edad)...

Evidentemente, empezó mal, vamos como cuando yo me inicié, es decir pasando por la FNMT y, además, en una colección que es muy cara y en la línea de los caraduras que gestionan la FNMT. Esas monedas en el tiempo (y ahora mismo también) las encontrará mucho más baratas en diferentes lugares, como por ejemplo e-Bay. Y ahí esas y algunas otras de la FNMT las encontrará bastante asequibles. Lo ideal es que hiciera como algunos "pájaros" del hilo que tienen tiempo para viajar a "reconditos" países de e-Bay, pero bueno supongo que es ponerse a ello y armarse de paciencia.

Pienso que Vd. debe aclararse sobre lo qué quiere o busca en los MPs, es decir si coleccionar y que no parece que sea el caso, protección y/o revalorización, etc. En función de ello se opta por un determinado tipo de monedas. Me parece que para su perfil podría ser más interesante el bullion y que tiene un precio bastante asequible, aunque sujeto a los vaivenes del mercado y, por tanto, inestable. Tenga Vd. bien presente que en los MPs "físicos" hay que alejarse del "ruido" de la cotización y es que son muy volátiles, especialmente la Plata.

En el foro hay un hilo de compra y venta entre foreros donde hay uno que sirve Bullion en buenas condiciones. Puede buscarlo ahí y se trata de necho, aunque hay otros conforeros también recomendables, pero éstos ya van más orientados al Premium (que también es aconsejable tener).

En fin, me parece que debería formarse un poco más para poder tomar sus propias decisiones y no digo esto con ánimo descalificador, muy al contrario, sino para que Vd. tenga elementos de juicio para valorar si le interesan o no los MPs. Por MP le enviaré unos enlaces formativos y que no son comerciales, para que Vd. sepa diferenciar Bullion y Premium, así como las diferentes monedas y características, aparte de otro muy completo sobre Numismatica. Todo ello se puede encontrar en este foro y es que hay subforos de las diferentes monedas, pero bueno se lo envío para facilitarle la tarea.

Espero que otros conforeros le den su opinión y así Vd. puede hacerse una mejor composición de lugar.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (31 May 2014)

lamadama dijo:


> Hola, ¿os cuento lo mío?
> 
> Voy a darte mi humilde opinion
> 
> ...




Si, que ya que dices que eres novata, que consultes y pidas consejo antes de comprar algo en lo que tengas duda y que nadie nace sabiendo, la experiencia de la da el paso del tiempo, como a todos nos ha pasado.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2014)

Joder, asqueado, me podía haber ahorrado el "discurso"... Bueno, al menos, veo que no ando "desencaminado" de los pasos del Maestro o GRAN BUITRE...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (31 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Joder, asqueado, me podía haber ahorrado el "discurso"... Bueno, al menos, veo que no ando "desencaminado" de los pasos del Maestro o GRAN BUITRE...
> 
> Saludos.



Amigo Fernando, los dos le hemos dicho lo mismo a esta forera, pienso y creo que tenemos casi los mismos años, pero no soy Maestro en nada y si aprendiz en todo, quizas tu tengas mas experiencia que yo, lo vengo observando en tus respuestas o contestaciones con esa humildad con que lo haces.
saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Amigo Fernando, los dos le hemos dicho lo mismo a esta forera, pienso y creo que tenemos casi los mismos años, pero no soy Maestro en nada y si aprendiz en todo, quizas tu tengas mas experiencia que yo, lo vengo observando en tus respuestas o contestaciones con esa humildad con que lo haces.
> saludos



Hola, asqueado: Pues, sí que me parece que tenemos una edad semejante y también muchas similitudes:rolleye: Ya te dije en cierta ocasión que te consideraba una persona con VALORES (los que sean...):Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: y que tengo siempre en consideración en una persona, máxime en los tiempos que corren y dónde éstos hoy en día están en una etapa de "presunción", aunque algo parece que ya empieza a "moverse" en una Sociedad "dormida" o "anestesiada"...ienso:

Yo he sido durante muchos años "instructor" en determinadas materias y mis alumnos siempre me han considerado un "maestro", pero aún siendo bueno en lo mío, uno sabe lo que sabe y, por tanto, lo que vale, de manera que también reconoce en seguida a quien es un MAESTRO y tú lo eres en la especialidad de las monedas o al menos esa es la consideración que por mí parte tienes...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Evidentemente, en el hilo también hay otros MAESTROS, como es el caso de fff, aunque éste no se prodiga mucho, pero debió hacerlo en el pasado por lo que he podido leer en este y otros hilos del foro. Así que también un reconocimiento para su labor.:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y mención también a MAKOKILLO, más adelantado que yo, pero todavía en etapa "predatoria" dentro de su evolución en esta materia...:XX::XX::XX:

Un abrazo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 May 2014)

Lamadama, a pesar de estar a mucha distancia de los maestros  te contesto para darte la bienvenida.

Especulo: los vendedores de ebay que venden mas baratos que la fmnt, o la fmnt vende a descuento a numis y los de ebay apuran mas el margen o, sencillamente, son de segunda mano vendidas "a perdidas" por necesidad o desconocimiento de herederos.

Evidentemente las monedas del BDE no vienen con extras, y si el interes es por inversion especulativa mejor con certificados y ediciones proof, pero tambien mejor de otras cecas no nacionales. Si es por coleccionismo amateur o inversion metalera, los K12 en bolsita son mas que suficientes.

Por cierto, cada vez que leo tu nick, intercambio por error las dos últimas silabas y me llevo un susto, no se donde debo tener la cabeza... :o


----------



## fff (31 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Supongo que el vendedor no lo tiene nada claro y se las quería sacar... y eso que es una numismatica.



Muchos numismaticos no especulan con el precio del oro, sobretodo cuando puede estar bajista. Compran y venden cuanto antes.

---------- Post added 31-may-2014 at 13:43 ----------




lamadama dijo:


> Siempre en *plata (1)*, y siempre que puedo *con estuche y certificado (2)*.



Mal, mal (2)... pero no te preocupes... Sabes lo principal (1), hay muchos que no lo tienen claro.

Vete a una numismatica si quieres coleccionismo con valor o te miras el bullion (con/sin premium).

Cualquier opcion de estas es mejor que lo que saca la fnmt.

Mi recomendacion.
Au 20Fr, 25Ptas, Soberano
Ag 1oz Maple, Filarmonica


----------



## fff (31 May 2014)

lamadama dijo:


> Yo también he visto que mi colección de monedas de capitales de provincia de la fnmt está más barata en ebay, pero ¿por qué? Si la fábrica las vende a 35, ¿cómo las compra alguien más baratas, y las vende por 33 sacando beneficio? ¿dónde las consiguen?



TE voy a contar un secreto... pero no te acostumbres 
Esas monedas cuando las intentes vender te van a pagar su precio plata, porque aunque sea una coleccion bonita no tiene ningun animo de revalorizarse. Entonces alguien a quien se las han vendido ya, para sacarselas de encima las pone mas baratas y se las quita :rolleye:

Colecciona mejor monedas bullion con y sin premium porque el mercado al que van dirigidas es mundial y hay una buena demanda. Ve poco a poco y aprendiendo


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2014)

fff dijo:


> Muchos numismaticos no especulan con el precio del oro, sobretodo cuando puede estar bajista. Compran y venden cuanto antes.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-may-2014 at 13:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Hola, fff: Pues aquí discrepo contigo. Vamos a ver: en determinadas situaciones, es decir en movimientos "pronunciados" en la cotización de los MPs, me he encontrado con que mis proveedores -son varios- se quedan "secos", y eso sucede tanto en las subidas como en las bajadas. Por tanto, o algunos compradores acaparan en esos momentos o bien son ellos mismos los que "sujetan" su mercancía y me inclino más por esa posibilidad. La "prueba de algodón" la tengo en la Plata y, de repente, ya la tienen a la venta e imagino que siguen la cotización de ésta y ven dónde se encuentra ahora la misma, por tanto el tramo de caída que aún puede tener...

En segundo lugar, ya sabes que soy muy "independiente" en mis opiniones y gustos personales y yo hay monedas muy concretas que las quiero con su formato "original" y certificado. Si no lo tienen automáticamente no las compro. En fin, una "rareza" de un coleccionista, pero como es mí dinero...

Si quiero Plata sin importarme el "formato" ya suelo comprar bastante más barato. Las últimas a 0,50 Euros el gramo de media...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (31 May 2014)

La gente se quita las monedas, las vende, cuando va apurada. Lo he visto en numismaticas.Y los numismaticos solo las pueden comprar a peso ya que no hay mucha demanda de estas piezas ni son 'especiales'.
Si comparas una coleccion de estas monedas de provincias con una coleccion de kookaburras, veras que no hay color, y ademas, por el mismo precio te han dado el doble de plata, luego en el peor de los casos tendrias el suelo del valor de la moneda al doble de precio. Y luego esta la demanda, a nivel mundial siempre las venderas mucho mejor.

Planteate hacer colecciones de monedas de 1oz -elefantes, pandas, kookas, canguros, britannias, koalas, lunares-, yo creo que es una buena inversion a medio y largo plazo. Olvidate de los estuches. Ve adquiriendo las monedas con la oportunidad (auqnue a veces los coleccionistas palmamos mas dinero porque nos obsesionamos con las que queremos)

La pieza china... no la conozco, pero si no esta en el WC, no es una moneda...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 May 2014)

lamadama dijo:


> Voy a tomar nota de tus recomendaciones, me las plantearé, aunque me aburre acumular muchas monedas iguales, no es eso lo que quiero. Vale, no sé lo que quiero, es verdad, pero sé que acumular decenas de monedas exactas, como Tío Gilito, no. Igual busco una forma sutil de coleccionismo-inversión, o qué sé yo.



Es posible que al leer "bullion" hayas pensado en maples o filarmonicas, pero como te dice fff las bullion "premium" son diferentes cada año y muchas de ellas (especialmente las australianas) son preciosas. Aunque a medio camino están las canadienses (yo hago la de $20 y la Wildlife por duplicado para mis hijos) que aun son mas baratas y mas bonitas (y con mas plata) que las de la fmnt.


----------



## sierramadre (31 May 2014)

Hola, lamadama, bienvenida y todo eso, yo hace unos meses tenia la misma duda que tu al respecto de si era mejor coleccionismo o bullion.
No queria tener montones de monedas iguales por poder tener plata u oro a bajo precio ni queria gastarme una fortuna en monedas de coleccion que si algun dia venian mal dadas o vendia mi prole cuando yo palmara iban a ser pagadas al peso.
Asi que como ninguna de ambas opciones me complacia opte por el camino de enmedio que posiblemente sea equivocado pero yo ne siento comodo con el y eso es lo importante:
Mi camino de enmedio es comprar todo lo que este a precio cercano al spot, que no tenga ya y que disfrute teniendola y desenterrandola de vez en cuando para echarle un vistazo.
Con esto me aseguro que siempre tendre el precio minimo garantizado que es el de la plata o el oro cercano al de compra, por lo tanto lo peor que podia pasar es que bajara la plata y perdiera por ahi, pero esa perdida seria compensada por el disfrute de haber coleccionado y disfrutado de lo poseido.
Resumiendo, exceptuando alguna coleccion que te haga ilusion como las britannias o los ecus en mi caso pilla todo lo que puedas cercano a spot, que te guste a ti y que sean diferentes entre si.
Un saludo.


----------



## fff (31 May 2014)

Y por cierto, alejate de ebay/todocoleccion... y compra a numismaticas y tiendas de reputacion.

No hay duros a cuatro pesetas.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2014)

Hola, lamadama: No sé si Vd. ahora andará más "liada" que antes de formular sus preguntas... En cualquier caso, ya le envié por MP unos enlaces que le van a servir para que Vd. discierna qué es lo que le puede interesar. Uno de ellos -el otro ya lo conocía- es muy amplio y verá ampliado lo que le han comentado varios conforeros.

De las opciones que se le abren, Vd. puede dirigirse de acuerdo a lo que nos ha manifestado hacia un "mix" de lo siguiente:

- Monedas Bullion: puede tener varias de ellas y con una unidad por año. Por ejemplo, empezar con las Libertad de este año e ir acumulando en función de su salida anual.

- Monedas Premium: Elegir aquellas colecciones que le puedan interesar y aquí -¡ojo!- porque cada dos por tres sacan colecciones nuevas. Como le han comentado otros conforeros hay colecciones estupendas como las de los Pandas, Kookaburras, Lunares, etc. En un "escalón" muy superior estarían las Antique Finish y aquí se paga "fuerte", pero son tiradas muy limitadas y a muy largo plazo pueden ser "caballos ganadores" con casi toda seguridad.

- Duros del Mundo: Aquí puede tener monedas muy interesantes, aparte de una gran variedad, y si es selectivo y puede perder tiempo puede no apartarse del precio del Spot.

- Duros Españoles: Son bastante asequibles y con un notable porcentaje de Plata (0,900) y luego hay piezas que tienen bastante valor. Aquí nos encontramos en que este tipo de monedas tienen muchas diferencias dentro de una misma moneda y que eso suele ser desconocido por mucha gente. Por cierto, ayer empece a usar el "taller" de asqueado y limpié un Amadeo que presenta unas particularidades que hacen que su valor ya sea mayor del habitual...

- Por supuesto, hay monedas de colección, incluso de la FNMT, que merecen la pena ser coleccionadas. Otra cosa muy diferente es pagar lo que exigen los ladrones de la FNMT, pero por otros cauces puede encontrar esas monedas mucho más baratas.

En fin, Vd. tiene muchas opciones abiertas y lo único que tiene que hacer es "centrarse" en qué es lo que Vd. desea y le convence. Una vez tenga el objetivo definido todo le será mucho más fácil. Y es verdad que a todos nos gusta la "música" -ya sabe a qué me refiero-, pero una más que otra... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## fff (1 Jun 2014)

lamadama dijo:


> Me he leído detenidamente los estupendos hilos "monedas con Premium" y "monedas sin Premium", y todo esto de las kookas y los pandas me parece una cosa de modas. De repente a todo el mundo le da por tenerlas y coleccionarlas, y su valor sube. En diez años, si nos da por otro tipo de moneda, igual pierden parte del Premium. ¿Puede ser? ¿Ese sobreprecio no es algo intangible, caprichoso?
> 
> Creo que un doblón siempre será un doblón, o incluso con el tiempo lo será todavía más, pero una kooka depende de que coleccionistas de baratillo como yo nos empeñemos en darle valor. A esta conclusión estoy llegando, no sé si me equivoco.



Ese sobreprecio depende de al demanda, si, obviamente.
Pero por eso estas apostando por monedas de las cecas mas prestigiosas (entre las que no se encuentra la ceca actual española), de las que estimo que mas o menos habra siempre una demanda estable. Ojo! Esa es mi apuesta, otro podria hacer otra apuesta. Por eso siempre digo que lo tienes que hacer convencido, no porque lo diga/haga otro.

Si por doblon entiendes moneda de 2 escudos, o doblon de a 8, moneda de 8 escudos, eso ya son palabras mayores. Y entiendo que tambien va a tener un valor, en este caso ligado al oro, pero aqui ya estas hablando de valor numismatico, que tambien puede ser caprichoso, pero que existe indudablemente. Y ligado a la conservacion de la moneda, con lo cual te exige aprender a identificar su calidad de conservacion y todos los factores que hacen que reduzca su precio. Porque las matematicas no aplican exactamente...

Te recomiendo que comiences por las primeras, qeu son las mas sencillas. Poco a poco...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2014)

Hola, lamadama: Me alegra saber que ya empieza a tenerlo más "claro"... Sin embargo, ya que Vd. da "juego" para ello, me voy a permitirme matizarle lo siguiente:

- Evidentemente, el Coleccionismo tiene diferentes facetas, pero en la Numismatica pura y dura entiendo que es muy relevante la moneda histórica. En mí caso particular me incliné por la moneda romana y, en menor medida, por la griega. Posteriormente, ya me incliné por un determinado tipo de monedas que formaron parte de nuestro glorioso Imperio Español, pero aquí de momento compro poco y en numismaticas: no quiero comprar caro algo que pueda ser falso... Luego, los Duros españoles son muy interesantes y asequibles.

- Amiga mía, si Vd. ve los precios de algunas monedas Premium que ya tienen años, pues se dará cuenta de su error. Busque los precios de monedas de Pandas, Kookaburras, Koalas, Elefantes de Somalia, etc. de los primeros años o que tampoco sean muy lejanos. Comprobará que sus precios se mueven totalmente ajenos a la cotización de la Plata. Se trata de estudiar bien aquellas colecciones que vaya a iniciar. Y eso sí comprarlas en sitios adecuados y en este foro, en el hilo de compra y venta entre foreros, Vd. puede tener a su disposición esas monedas, con buenos precios (que no van a ser los más baratos del mercado), pero con una casi total garantía respecto a su autenticidad. Se lo comento desde la experiencia personal.

- Vamos a ver, no son comparables los tiempos y el poder adquisitivo "real". Cuando la Plata andaba por $4, Vd. también se podía comprar muchísimas más cosas baratas que hoy en día. Le voy a poner un simple ejemplo: hace unos veinte años, más o menos, el barril de petróleo andaba si no recuerdo mal rozando los $16 el... ¡barril!

Luego, cada vez hay menos Plata por extraer y los costes de extracción se han incrementado notablemente y las mineras, actualmente, están en una situación bastante al límite. Por otro lado, cuando hablamos de monedas de Plata (fuera ya del Bullion y Premium) nos encontramos con monedas que fueron DINERO REAL, por tanto que formaron parte de un sistema monetario basado en el bimetalismo y eso fue así durante milenios. Nada le dice a Vd. que eso no vuelva a implantarse y más con los años que le quedan por delante...

- Mire, hay muchas monedas que se pueden comprar en e-Bay y ahí puede encontrar los Duros del Mundo, monedas de la FNMT, Duros españoles, etc. Hay un tipo de monedas que a los chinos no les compensa falsificar y unos ejemplos son los que le he apuntado. Ahora bien, para determinadas monedas históricas (moneda greco-romana, Imperio Español, etc.) lo mejor una numismatica y en e-Bay también las hay. Se trata de buscar aquellas que tienen buenas y elevadas valoraciones positivas, aparte de que se pueda constatar que tienen tienda física. Y otra opción es "pisar" algunas numismaticas y tampoco comprar de entrada: ver lo que nos pueda interesar, preguntar precio y después comprobar si ese precio entra dentro de la "lógica" y es que el problema de muchas numismaticas es que elevan excesivamente el precio de sus monedas.

- Y -¡ojo!- que e-Bay funciona también en otros países y no solamente en España. Aquí, en este hilo, hay conforeros -más bien "buitres"- que suelen usar ese vehículo y forma de comprar.

- Por cierto, yo tengo una moneda china y que es una falsificación de época tan perfecta que, desde aquel momento, desistí de comprar cualquier moneda china. Y eso que fue un regalo de un numismatico y que ya me comentó cuál era su "real naturaleza". La "excepción" son las Pandas y los compro en sitios o foreros seguros.

- Para la Jubilación le quedan muchos años y van a pasar muchas cosas en los mismos, de manera que tampoco se preocupe mucho por ello. Lo que SI tengo claro es que si llega a esa edad su Plata va a valer dinero y bastante... Y, en el peor de los casos, siempre será dinero o encontrará "contraparte". Por ejemplo, a mí me queda poco para jubilarme y lo que tengo, aún con "pérdidas", me daría un considerable "colchón" si tuviera necesidad de echar mano de ello.

Antes de finalizar, ánimos, estudie y opte por lo que le guste, así podrá disfrutarlo mejor (para eso están también los ojos...) y lo "otro" (Revalorización/Inversión) ya vendrá solo...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Jun 2014)

lamadama dijo:


> Y bonitas son, madre mía, las kookaburras y sus amigas. Me voy a decidir por alguna de esas colecciones, o varias, y comenzaré a partir de este año a hacérmela, sí señor. Pero de todas formas, a mí hay cosas que me chirrían.



A los fantasticos consejos dados solo añadiria un detalle menor a la hora de elegur coleccion: si tienes una componente "neurotica obsesiva" (como es mi caso) y te parece importante tener la coleccion completa, no optes ni por pandas ni canguros (te dejaras mucho dinero para completarla), mejor series mas recientes (koalas) o incluso kookaburras (que a pesar de ser extensa no es difícil ni caro conseguir los primeros años).


----------



## horik (1 Jun 2014)

Llevo comprando monedas de plata desde febrero, de momento las que me gusten y no tengan un precio demasiado alto, suelo usar ebay para comprar monedas con cierta antigüedad, siempre a vendedores con 100% positivos.
Algunos foreros tienen buenos precios para monedas nuevas, es donde yo las compro.
Por cierto, las compras por ebay dan puntos travelclub.


----------



## fff (1 Jun 2014)

horik dijo:


> suelo usar ebay para comprar monedas con cierta antigüedad, siempre a vendedores con 100% positivos.



Es una ruleta rusa de altas probabilidades.

Comentaba un estudioso de monedas falsas que gracias a ebay habia tenido 'municion' suficiente para estudiarlas... y hay algunas bastante bien hechas :|


----------



## horik (1 Jun 2014)

fff dijo:


> Es una ruleta rusa de altas probabilidades.
> 
> Comentaba un estudioso de monedas falsas que gracias a ebay habia tenido 'municion' suficiente para estudiarlas... y hay algunas bastante bien hechas :|



Si, hay monedas que vale la pena falsificar, pero no es lo que suelo comprar.
Mi ultima adquisición es esta, por menos de 11€ con envío. 

10 Gulden - Juliana (Anniversary of Reign) - Netherlands - Numista


----------



## sierramadre (1 Jun 2014)

Yo cada vez tengo mas claro que con tanta falsificacion cualquier dia prohibiran el efectivo y todo seran transacciones electronicas.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Yo cada vez tengo mas claro que con tanta falsificacion cualquier dia prohibiran el efectivo y todo seran transacciones electronicas.



Hola, sierramadre: Bueno, esa puede ser una de las "excusas" que pondrán, pero desde luego los motivos son otros y tú lo sabes tan bien como yo...

Saludos.


----------



## horik (1 Jun 2014)

Ejemplo de anuncio engañoso (si no se lee todo):
Moneda una onza plata pura 999 bizonte 2013 | eBay


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2014)

lamadama dijo:


> De momento me he acercado por el chiringuito de necho y he comprado mis tres primeros Koalas, y la primera de la serie de Dioses del Olimpo. Es una inversión fuerte para mí, pero llevaba mucho tiempo sin comprar nada porque andaba perdida, así que bien está. Luego le pedís comisión, que le he comprado a él por recomendación de este hilo.
> 
> Ya he visto que el "espíritu de los dioses" pega fuerte, y la previa de la serie, la de 2 oz, que se vendía a 111 euros en la fábrica, está al doble y más en ebay. Y es una pasada de moneda, impresionante, pero lejos de lo que yo me gastaría en una sola moneda.
> 
> ...



Hola, lamadama: Puesto que sigue dando "juego" y como a mí siempre me gusta debatir cuando hay una "contraparte" interesante, pues vamos a proseguir...:rolleye:

Le puedo decir que ha comprado a uno de los mejores conforeros y que no me canso de recomendar, puesto que siempre se ha comportado como lo que es: un SEÑOR... Y -¡ojo!- que no recibo comisiones ni "regalitos" ni nada de nada, pero es alguien entendido, muy serio y a quien Vd. puede preguntar lo que estime oportuno. Puestos a "publicitar" también he hecho tratos muy buenos con otros conforeros de ese hilo y si repasa el de Valoraciones entre foreros ya verá que son la mayoría de los que anuncian. Solamente en una ocasión tuve un problema y fue ajeno al forero, ya que el problema vino desde Correos... En cualquier caso se solventó bastante correctamente y la prueba es que, posteriormente, volví a comprar a ese mismo conforero y en esa ocasión sin ningún problema.

Ha elegido una interesante colección como es la de los Koalas, aunque la pieza de este año es "lamentable", bueno EstudianteTesorero y yo andamos "disputando" todo el año a propósito de esa "moneda" y que es un homenaje a un payaso, un predator o producto del "alcoholismo" del diseñador:XX::XX::XX: Y EstudianteTesorero sigue esperando un "milagro":XX::XX::XX:

La moneda de Zeus es bonita y estoy pensando en si inicio la colección porque ando un poco cansado de los "animalitos", en fin por buscar un poco de "variedad". Por cierto, antes de que se me pase, le recomiendo la moneda del Elefante de Benin y es que esa colección comienza con esa moneda y es preciosa. Como necho no creo que la haya hecho aún el envío y si le interesa aún está a tiempo de pedirla.

Mire, entre Zeus y Velázquez, me imagino que hay bastantes variables a contemplar... Zeus es una moneda que estará en el "visor" de todos los coleccionistas de Premium y luego está el tema de la tirada -algo interesante cara a posibles "revalorizaciones"-. Pero claro si comparamos las monedas, está muy claro que la "ganadora" es la de Velázquez y si no la tiene, sígala y si se pone a "tiro" pues la compra... Yo todavía no la tengo, pero también sé que la tendré. Todo a su tiempo...

Como le decía en mi anterior comentario los MPs siempre tendrán valor y el "sentido común", ese tan escaso hoy en día, nos dice que nada ha cambiado en el tiempo, fuera de que ahora los Bancos Centrales y los Gobiernos conforman, como diría el conforero maragold, una banda de tramposos y trileros...: Por tanto, en el bolsillo llevamos chatarra y en la cartera billetes respaldados por una "mierda", es decir nada de nada...:no:

En lo personal, le diré que pocas veces me alejo en Burbuja.info de los hilos metaleros, porque cuando lo hago leo cada cosa que me dice que estoy en lo cierto cuando pienso que este mundo y esta "civilización" tienen los días contados...ienso: Pero tampoco me haga mucho caso y es que el "Fin del Mundo" le puede llegar a cualquiera cuando yendo por la calle le cae una maceta sobre la cabeza... ¿No le parece?

Respecto a las monedas chinas, sobre todo las que están saliendo hoy al mercado, existen auténticas maravillas, pero son muy caras y es que los chinos de "tontos" no tienen nada:fiufiu: Pero claro hay que saber dónde comprarlas y un buen sitio suele ser en numismaticas de Singapur, pero bueno pienso que eso a Vd. le queda un poco "grande" y, realmente, tampoco son tan importantes si tenemos en cuenta que por precios muy inferiores podemos tener monedas muy interesantes

Y esto es todo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2014)

Hola, lamadama: Bueno, la colección de los Koalas no es tan antigua, aunque ciertamente las primeras monedas son caras... pero bueno puede pasar de ellas o bien ir comprando una al año hasta "actualizar" la colección. Ya ve como tenía razón cuando le comentaba que había monedas que eran totalmente ajenas al "ruido" de la cotización de la Plata. También le digo que en el hilo hay otros vendedores y, en ocasiones, se ven esas monedas más baratas. Es ir siguiéndolo en función de la liquidez de la que dispongamos. Tampoco hay que volverse "loca" comprando y toda colección se disfruta mejor haciéndola poco a poco... Eso sí, hay monedas en las que hay que aprovechar el "momento" en que se encuentren más baratas.

Mire, yo hago algunas colecciones, por tanto no todas y piense que en el fondo esto no deja de ser un negocio muy interesante para los emisores, de manera que hay series que si "finalizan", luego aparece la "continuación". Por ejemplo, las Lunares y a la Serie I le siguió la actual, la Serie II...

Las Koalas, al igual que Kookaburras y Pandas, van a tener una continuidad casi "perpetua" o eso me parece a mí. Ya le digo que se trata de un negocio y que en el Premium deja mucho margen de beneficio a los "fabricantes"...

Tampoco hace falta hacer colecciones completas, es decir se pueden iniciar algunas y también comprar aquellas monedas "sueltas" que nos gusten de otras colecciones. A fin de cuentas es muy difícil tenerlo todo... ¿No le parece?

Bueno, los Koalas son unos animales entrañables y es una colección bonita, aunque claro el de este año parece que haya tomado de "todo"... De todas maneras, le diré que los Koalas están muy bien consideradas dentro de las monedas Premium. Aunque una colección realmente bonita es la de las Kookaburras y el precio en los últimos años se ha ajustado mucho... porque antes era un auténtico robo por el excesivo Premium que se pagaba.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## sierramadre (2 Jun 2014)

Que conste que tengo los koalas y kookas de los ultimos 5 años pero no me los comparen con la belleza de las britannias.

Que el koala de este año parece santiago Segura vestido de payaso.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2014)

Joder, sierramadre, para eso están los "colores"... Reconociendo que las Britannias son bonitas no las colecciono, y sólo las compro de forma esporádica, las Kookaburras son -para mí- muy superiores y si tuviera que quedarme con una colección, y que hago, es la de las Antique Finish africanas, pero con un "roto" en el bolsillo... Y, últimamente, se están pasando con los precios, así que de momento he echado el "freno"...

Otra colección realmente bonita es la de los Panda y las Lunares, pero es que luego miras los Cánguros y es que casi todo merece la pena... Lo que sucede es que los precios suelen ser demasiado elevados si queremos hacer colecciones completas.

En fin, siempre nos quedará la opción de ir eligiendo aquellas piezas "sueltas" que más nos gusten... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## trasgukoke (2 Jun 2014)

perdón. . Una duda..
la de burkina faso poseidon.. ¿no tiene nada que ver con la de dioses antiguos de la perht mint... no?

gracias..
Un saludo


----------



## sierramadre (2 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Joder, sierramadre, para eso están los "colores"... Reconociendo que las Britannias son bonitas no las colecciono, y sólo las compro de forma esporádica, las Kookaburras son -para mí- muy superiores y si tuviera que quedarme con una colección, y que hago, es la de las Antique Finish africanas, pero con un "roto" en el bolsillo... Y, últimamente, se están pasando con los precios, así que de momento he echado el "freno"...
> 
> Otra colección realmente bonita es la de los Panda y las Lunares, pero es que luego miras los Cánguros y es que casi todo merece la pena... Lo que sucede es que los precios suelen ser demasiado elevados si queremos hacer colecciones completas.
> 
> ...



Tiene usted mas razon que un santo, para gustos colores, pero percibo que hay gente que colecciona por modas y eso de la moda en cualquier cosa me parece una mala decision, creo que hay que coleccionar lo que te gusta y no lo que se lleva porque quizas dentro de 20 años la moda de los bichos haya pasado y no los quieran ni a spot porque la nueva moda es coleccionar constelaciones.
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2014)

Hola, trasgukoke: No, la serie de "Dioses del Mundo" de Burkina Faso está realizada por una Mint de Alemania. Lo que sucede es que ahora se están poniendo de moda los "dioses" y ya empiezan a haber varios de ellos en monedas de diferentes países.

Hola, sierramadre: Supongo que SI, que hay coleccionistas que siguen "modas", especialmente en el Premium, pero bueno eso sucede también en muchas otras cosas... ¿No? De todas formas, supongo que tu comentario se ciñe al Premium, porque hay colecciones de Duros Españoles y del Mundo, por dar unos ejemplos, que se coleccionan sin seguir ninguna moda.

Hombre, en el Premium, hay series que siempre tendrán valor y aquí el tiempo discriminará en favor de unas y otras. Pienso que siempre habrá compradores para Pandas y Kookaburras. Ya no digo por las monedas africanas Antique Finish y aquí por una simple cuestión de tirada. De todas formas, en mi caso, colecciono Premium porque me gusta y está claro que no lo haría si sólo me interesará la Plata a precio Spot. Para eso ya compro otro tipo de monedas...

Aunque hemos de considerar que este mercado, en España, es muy estrecho y no creo que haya mucha gente coleccionando monedas y más agravado desde que entramos en esta Crisis. La Numismatica está bastante "tocada" y la Filatelia, por dar otro ejemplo, casi "hundida"...

En fin, lo ideal es comprar aquello que nos guste y sí que es interesante realizar colecciones, pero no "embarcarse" en todo lo que sale.

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (2 Jun 2014)

lamadama dijo:


> Supongo que la abdicación de Juan Carlos I es una buena noticia para nosotros! Por un lado, mis monedillas de la fnmt se revalorizan (ahora son de un antiguo rey), y por otro, saldrá pronto moneda nueva en honor a Felipe VI
> 
> 
> Todo bueno!




Yo quiero que saquen una del coletas de Podemos estilo Koala 2014 :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## conde84 (2 Jun 2014)

lamadama dijo:


> Supongo que la abdicación de Juan Carlos I es una buena noticia para nosotros! Por un lado, mis monedillas de la fnmt se revalorizan (ahora son de un antiguo rey), y por otro, saldrá pronto moneda nueva en honor a Felipe VI
> 
> 
> Todo bueno!



Dudo que las monedas de la fnmt se revaloricen nada porque cambie el rey.


----------



## Sistémico (2 Jun 2014)

Entré con filarmónicas y silver eagles(krugerrands en oro). El siguiente paso, después de los grandes hilos creado por el forero fff, serán pandas y kookaburras. Los blisters que traen por defecto,¿son buenos para su conservación? Si no lo son,¿ qué método es el más adecuado?


----------



## fff (2 Jun 2014)

Son aparatosos, pero como vienen en capsulas...


----------



## horik (2 Jun 2014)

Que compras me recomendarían para un presupuesto de unos 260€?
Estoy pensando en una filarmónica 1/4 de oro o en algunas monedas de plata con premium y tirada reducida.
O mejor bullion variadas...no se que hacer.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2014)

horik dijo:


> Que compras me recomendarían para un presupuesto de unos 260€?
> Estoy pensando en una filarmónica 1/4 de oro o en algunas monedas de plata con premium y tirada reducida.
> O mejor bullion variadas...no se que hacer.



Hola, Buenas Tardes: Depende de cuál sea el "objetivo" más concreto dentro de los que barajamos los metaleros, es decir como seguro o/y reserva de valor. Y luego está el tema de la revalorización/inversión.

Depende del metal por el cual Vd. tenga preferencia. Yo, por ejemplo, soy "platero", pero entiendo que pueda haber más "seguridad" en el Oro... En fin, para ese presupuesto tiene la opción de una moneda de Oro tipo de Soberano, 20 Francos (franceses, belgas o suizos) y lo que "sobre" en alguna moneda Premium tipo Panda o/y Kookaburra (los precios actuales son atractivos).

La otra opción es Bullion puro y duro, siendo preferible la moneda que más barata esté. Siempre podrá añadir alguna moneda con Premium como las ya indicadas.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (11 Jun 2014)

Otra moneda muy interesante 














Indonesia 750 Rupias 1970 ( 25º Aniversario de la Independencia) 30,00 grs 45 mm tirada de 4.950 de 0,999 ml


----------



## necho (11 Jun 2014)

Esta moneda no es de plata, pero me ha parecido interesante su peso :


----------



## trasgukoke (11 Jun 2014)

Hola..
esa que es de 3000$ ?
¿que es platino?

Gracias necho


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2014)

Hola, trasgukoke: Ya te lo indica la moneda... Es de 1 Kg. de Oro, de 0,9999, es decir casi 24 kilates. Y el facial es de 3.000 Dólares Australianos.

Saludos.


----------



## trasgukoke (12 Jun 2014)

dios.. gracias fernando.. vaya vista...si tw digo que aun así no lo le ia bie 
madre que cegato estoy...
jeje

muchas gracias. . es preciosa...y ahora me gusta más


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (13 Jun 2014)

Ante todo buenos días a todos _de nuevo_.
Motivos profesionales me han mantenido lejos del foro, espero poder ahora ir retomando el merecido contacto a las decenas de entradas interesantes cargadas de links demoledores que pululan por aqui. :cook:


Bien, ciñámonos al tema de las monedas como indica el hilo.

Tras la aparición este año del "Salt water crocodrile" como interesante moneda bullion con ahora bajo premium he estado buscando posibles pistas sobre la emisión del futuro bullion de la Perth Mint para ver la cotinuidad de la serie.

Adjunto link con emisiones previstas del país austral hasta agosto del 2015:

Currency (Perth Mint) Determination 2013 (No. 5)

I en este otro emisiones hasta entrado el 2016:

Currency (Perth Mint) Determination 2014 (No. 3)

Al menos hasta esa fecha no hay ningún otro reptil (de hecho tampoco localizo el actual cocodrilo), pero si que aparece un canguro como bullion. ¿Una posible serie Asutralia Wildlife como los canadienses?

2015 Australian Kangaroo – Silver Bullion Coin
The design on the 2015 Australian Kangaroo (1oz) silver bullion coin, consists of a pattern of shapes representing stylised sunrays forming a circle around a representation of a kangaroo. The coin includes the following inscriptions ‘AUSTRALIAN KANGAROO’ and ‘2015 1oz 999 SILVER’ and edge lettering consisting of the word ‘AUSTRALIA’ repeated three times. This coin also has an additional security feature on the coin of micro lettering.

o

2015 Australian Kangaroo - Commercial Quality

The design on the 2015 Australian Kangaroo - Commercial Quality (1oz) silver bullion coin, consists of a pattern of shapes representing stylised sunrays surrounding a representation of a kangaroo. The coin includes the following inscriptions ‘AUSTRALIAN KANGAROO’ and ‘2015 1oz 999 SILVER’.

Aparece también una candidata a acompañar al Halcón peregrino como segunda partícipe en la serie Birds of Prey:

2014 Australian Wedge-Tailed Eagle - Silver Bullion Coin
The design on the 2014 Australian Wedge-Tailed Eagle (1oz) silver bullion coin, consists of a Wedge-tailed Eagle landing on a tree stump superimposed on a circle. The coin includes the following inscriptions ‘AUSTRALIAN WEDGE-TAILED EAGLE’’, ‘2014 1oz 999 SILVER’, and the initials of the designer John Mercanti (JM).

A estas le siguen la retaíla de variaciones de kookas y koalas (espero que esta vez con más fortuna) que sonrojarían en número al propioi Goldberg.


Y a todo esto, aunque no sea el mejor lugar par aponerlo, otro dato más para enaltecer a los bancos y cajas que nuuunca ofrecieron productos basura a gente llana y meridiana:

A unos familiares de avanzada edad en un pueblecito de Soria les suelta el de la oficina que van a sacar una fantástica moneda conmemorativa del Felipín y su alocada acompañante (esto a gente que no se dedica a coleccionar monedas ni entiende de series ni nada) y que corra en reservar el mayor número de ellas ya que en poco tiempo los coleccionistas pagarán más de tres veces su coste inicial. Y ya puestos les intentaron colocar un fondo con mucha renta variable. HdlGP. (Por la reacción que vi no me extraña que muchos picaran, como se aprovechan de la gente...)


----------



## Asturgigia (18 Jun 2014)

Hola! buenas, soy nuevo aqui, llevo leyedoos bastante y tengo algunas dudas.
Yo soy coleccionista de moneda romana y griega. Tambien de monedas antiguas españolas. Estas las colecciono por el placer de tenerlas por su historia,etc.

Me gustaria iniciarme en la coleccion de estas monedas, hace 4 años compre estas porque me gustaron































Tengo otras tres que son dos caballitos de mar con cristales de plata y otra de oro mas pequeña y otra que son tres monedas ''las mas pequeñas del mundo'' de tuvalu creo recordar.( no las encuentro en google para poner la foto)

¿Creeis que son buena compra como inversión?
Me gustaria coleccionar estas monedas no solo por el gusto de ternerlas sino tambien como inversión. 
De Bullion ¿que coleccion de recomendais?
Y por ultimo, ¿ Esto no puede ser una burbuja y que explote como la del ladrillo? , porque veo precios desorbitados de alguna moneda de este tipo

un saludo y gracias!


----------



## conde84 (18 Jun 2014)

Mi opinion es que esas monedas son buena inversion si compras la del año a buen precio y la vendes al año dos,o tres años siguientes, porque suelen subir bastante de precio,a largo plazo pienso que estas monedas bajaran,porque las colecciona menos gente y son a mi entender mas modas que otra cosa.

A parte que vender estas monedas te costara muchisimo mas que vender cualquier moneda tipica con premium como puedan ser panda,canguros o demas.


----------



## asqueado (19 Jun 2014)

Asturgigia dijo:


> Hola! buenas, soy nuevo aqui, llevo leyedoos bastante y tengo algunas dudas.
> Yo soy coleccionista de moneda romana y griega. Tambien de monedas antiguas españolas. Estas las colecciono por el placer de tenerlas por su historia,etc.
> 
> Me gustaria iniciarme en la coleccion de estas monedas, hace 4 años compre estas porque me gustaron
> ...



Hola Astugigia, pues yo no me hubiera comprado esas monedas, ya sabes para gustos los colores, aparte de que en su dia te costarian un pasta, existen en el mercado otra clase de monedas mucho mas baratas que esas como las Kookaburras, Canguros, Pandas, Koalas que son mucho mas faciles de vender que las que tienes.


----------



## silver999oz (19 Jun 2014)

Buenas tardes que me podéis decir de esta moneda?

1 OZ 999 NEDERLAND 1992

Gracias


----------



## trasgukoke (19 Jun 2014)

apoyo la moción...


----------



## silver999oz (19 Jun 2014)

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 18:18 ----------

https://www.google.es/url?sa=i&rct=...GB4eOZLJuA1f7AxEnyQWE_Cg&ust=1403284797819632

---------- Post added 19-jun-2014 at 18:19 ----------

No consigo poner la imagen

Perdón por mi torpeza


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Jun 2014)

Silver999, please, borra tu post que ha jodido el hilo.
(Lo que ha pasado es que la imagen que has pasteado no estaba linkada, sino codificada dentro del html, busca la imagen en otra web y no tendras problemas).


----------



## conde84 (19 Jun 2014)

silver999oz dijo:


> Buenas tardes que me podéis decir de esta moneda?
> 
> 1 OZ 999 NEDERLAND 1992
> 
> Gracias



Con esos datos te puedo decir que pesa 1 onza,es holandesa y del año 1992.


----------



## fff (19 Jun 2014)

Y yo diria que no es una moneda...


----------



## asqueado (23 Jun 2014)

No tienen ninguna consideracion :´´´(, me han sobrepujado y bien:XX::XX:, vamos 52 pujas y precio por las nubes de esta magnifica moneda














Duro del Mundo

RUSSIA (Empire) 1 Rouble 1913 BC, KM Y#70, Material Silver 0.900, Weight 19.996g, Diameter 34mm, Ruler: Nicholas II, Subject: 300th Anniversary - Romanov Dynasty.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2014)

Hola, asqueado: Es "guapa" y la dureza de la puja ya lo dice todo... Yo de este tipo de monedas no entiendo, porque lo mío son los Duros de aquí, pero dicen que los rusos son difíciles de conseguir, vamos que hay que poner "pasta", por tanto "vedadas" para sierramadre...:XX::XX::XX:

De todas formas, asqueado, tampoco es posible que te lo lleves "todo"... ¿No?:cook:

Tranquilo, que otro día tendrás más suerte...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (23 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Es "guapa" y la dureza de la puja ya lo dice todo... Yo de este tipo de monedas no entiendo, porque lo mío son los Duros de aquí, pero dicen que los rusos son difíciles de conseguir, vamos que hay que poner "pasta", por tanto "vedadas" para sierramadre...:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> De todas formas, asqueado, tampoco es posible que te lo lleves "todo"... ¿No?:cook:
> 
> ...



Efectivamente* fernando*los rusos quieren recuperar su patrimonio, hace algunos años, las pocas que salian a subasta se podian "masticar" pero ahora ya te puedes imaginar, en esta semana tengo pendietes algunas mas, pero me temo que tambien ::, en fin como bien dices todo no me lo puedo llevar:XX::XX:


----------



## Mahora (3 Jul 2014)

Hola
Lo primero me presento. Llevo varios días por aquí y hoy he decidido registrarme.
Estoy interesada en comprar algunas monedas por capricho no por inversión y no entiendo mucho.
¿Me podeis decir si es interesante comprar esta moneda-lingote? con los gastos de envío incluidos, cuesta 61€
Saludos


----------



## conde84 (3 Jul 2014)

Mahora dijo:


> Hola
> Lo primero me presento. Llevo varios días por aquí y hoy he decidido registrarme.
> Estoy interesada en comprar algunas monedas por capricho no por inversión y no entiendo mucho.
> ¿Me podeis decir si es interesante comprar esta moneda-lingote? con los gastos de envío incluidos, cuesta 61€
> Saludos



¿Pero interesante en que sentido?

Si es por capricho y te gusta,compratela,aunque a eso le puedes llamar cualquier cosa menos moneda.


----------



## Mahora (3 Jul 2014)

Gracias por responder, en realidad está en la categoría de lingote.


----------



## elKaiser (3 Jul 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> No tienen ninguna consideracion :´´´(, me han sobrepujado y bien:XX::XX:, vamos 52 pujas y precio por las nubes de esta magnifica moneda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnífica moneda; espero hacerme con un en breve (cruzo los dedos).


----------



## asqueado (3 Jul 2014)

elKaiser dijo:


> Magnífica moneda; espero hacerme con un en breve (cruzo los dedos).



Que tengas suerte, ten en cuenta que existen al parecer 9 variantes de dicha moneda


Moneda 1 Rublo Imperio ruso (1720-1917) Plata 1913 Nicolás II (1868-1918)


----------



## Ivan Arnau (28 Jul 2014)

*Compraria 12 philarmonicas a buen precio*

Hola a todos compraria 12 philarmonicas a buen precio


----------



## mk73 (3 Ago 2014)

elKaiser dijo:


> Magnífica moneda; espero hacerme con un en breve (cruzo los dedos).





esta misma moneda la compré hace bastantes años, cuando circulaban las pesetas, y no me salió nada cara. Unas 2500 pesetas o asi. Ojo, y está en EBC-SC. Y ahora creo que está por los 70-90 euros...

El problema de las monedas rusas de la época zarista es que de unos años para aca se han disparado su precio porque imagino que han salido bastantes nuevos coleccionistas y gente en Rusia que se interesa por ellas, y tienen poder adquisitivo para pagar bastante por ellas.

Otro caso un rublo que compre de Paul I, año 1799... me costo unas 5000 pesetas en el año 1998 y ahora en la misma calidad de conservación que la mia la he visto por internet en varios sitios entre 200-300 euros!!!


----------



## anitalafantastica (3 Ago 2014)

mk73 dijo:


> esta misma moneda la compré hace bastantes años, cuando circulaban las pesetas, y no me salió nada cara. Unas 2500 pesetas o asi. Ojo, y está en EBC-SC. Y ahora creo que está por los 70-90 euros...
> 
> El problema de las monedas rusas de la época zarista es que de unos años para aca se han disparado su precio porque imagino que han salido bastantes nuevos coleccionistas y gente en Rusia que se interesa por ellas, y tienen poder adquisitivo para pagar bastante por ellas.
> 
> Otro caso un rublo que compre de Paul I, año 1799... me costo unas 5000 pesetas en el año 1998 y ahora en la misma calidad de conservación que la mia la he visto por internet en varios sitios entre 200-300 euros!!!



El principal problema con las monedas rusa es que es un delito y creo que grave, sacarlas fuera de Rusia si tienen mas de 50 años, Ademas hay muchos coleccionistas rusos que las estan repatriando y moneda que entra en Rusia no vuelve a salir con lo que baja muchisimo la oferta y sube su precio.


----------



## mk73 (4 Ago 2014)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> El principal problema con las monedas rusa es que es un delito y creo que grave, sacarlas fuera de Rusia si tienen mas de 50 años, Ademas hay muchos coleccionistas rusos que las estan repatriando y moneda que entra en Rusia no vuelve a salir con lo que baja muchisimo la oferta y sube su precio.



No dejan sacar nada que tenga más de 100 años. Ni monedas, ni sellos, ni libros, ni ningún tipo de articulo... pero esto no es de hace unos años, sino de hace ya bastante tiempo. Délito grave no sé si es, en todo caso que si te pillan intentado sacar alguna moneda pues te la requisan y te llevas la consiguiente multa o amonestación (imagino que según el funcionario con el que des).
Pero repito esto no es de ahora, sino desde la época de la antigua URSS.
Ahora como ha surgido una nueva clase de rusos con un poder adquistivo medio-alto o alto pues estas monedas se ven más dificiles de conseguir; son los propios rusos que las compran, o sea que se quedan en Rusia.


----------



## el_andorrano (6 Ago 2014)

Nueva moneda de plata de la serie Birds of Prey


----------



## saddhu (13 Ago 2014)

Hola a todos,
me presento,
vivo en B.C., Canada, y voy regularmente a Madrid, el proximo viaje lo tengo programado para el 22 de diciembre.
Si quereis alguna moneda de canada, os la puedo comprar y venderosla en Madrid.
Sin pagos previos ni nada por el estilo, la encargas, y en madrid te la vendo.
si a alguien le parece interesante, que me mande un MP y comente cuanta comisión por moneda le resulta aceptable pagarme, eso es todo.
Saludos,

http://www.mint.ca/store/product/pr...product/productListingDetails.jsp.refreshForm


----------



## necho (21 Ago 2014)

*Tokelau 2014 Kakahi-Yellowfin Tuna*

Será esta moneda el "latún" del que tanto hablan los burbujistas? 

*Tokelau 2014 Kakahi-Yellowfin Tuna*

País emisor: Tokelau / Nueva Zelanda
Material: Ag .999
Peso: 1 oz troy (31,1 g)
Medida: 38,6 mm
Acabado: BU mate
Valor facial: $5 NZD
Presentación: Tubo plástico de 20x
Tirada: 500.000 unidades
Mint: The Highland Mint (Melbourne, FL, USA)
Precio: *19,90 EUR* próximamente en el hilo de compra-venta de oro y plata entre foreros. Al loro que por esta moneda están pidiendo hasta 26 EUR en otros sitios.

De esta moneda hay dos versiones. Las primeras monedas que acuñaron que eran en acabado tipo proof like o cuasi espejo (como las Fiji Taku del 2013) pero que salieron muy rayadas, un desastre a la altura de las porquerías de las Britannias (2013 - 2014) pero debido a las quejas de los clientes finales y por ende de los distribuidores, la Mint (Highland Mint, USA) decidió aceptar de vuelta las defectuosas y cambiar el acabado a el mate que da menos problemas.

Bueno, que me enrollo más que una persiana. A continuación las fotos:

 

 

Y aquí un vídeo de las primeras que salieron, las "proof like":


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]K5p6Vjw4iLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bullion10 (22 Ago 2014)

necho dijo:


> Será esta moneda el "latún" del que tanto hablan los burbujistas?
> 
> *Tokelau 2014 Kakahi-Yellowfin Tuna*
> 
> ...



Parece ser la primera moneda de una nueva serie llamada Ocean Life.

Hombre, bonita, bonita no me parece, pero a un precio asequible y siendo la primera de una serie, pues nos haremos con ella, claro.

Saludos.


----------



## mk73 (24 Ago 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Parece ser la primera moneda de una nueva serie llamada Ocean Life.
> 
> Hombre, bonita,careto a no me parece, pero a un precio asequible y siendo la primera de una serie, pues nos haremos con ella, claro.
> 
> Saludos.



Bonita no, fea si. Puede competir con las chapas q saca la fnmt. Yo es q personalmente huyó de monedas con el careto de la reyna Isabel ... O sea q yo personalmente no la compraré


----------



## necho (5 Sep 2014)

*Lunar Serie UK 2015 (Royal Mint)*

Lunar Serie UK 2015 (Royal Mint)

Detalles técnicos:

País: Reino Unido
Ceca: Royal Mint
Valor facial: 2 Pfund
Material: Ag .999
Peso: 1 onza troy (31,1 g) 
Diámetro: 38,60 mm
Acabado: BU
Presentación: Tubo plástico de 20 monedas
Tirada: 188.888 Unidades


----------



## Visrul (16 Sep 2014)

Perdón a los puristas del foro pero me veo en la obligación de poneros esta nueva moneda que he visto por casualidad ::::::

2014 Montesclaros Sexy Coin Maria Lapiedra 10 Montes Silverplated | eBay



A lo mejor es el inicio de una nueva colección.... 

Hombre, hay que decir que guapa, guapa... es )


----------



## skifi (16 Sep 2014)

Visrul dijo:


> Perdón a los puristas del foro pero me veo en la obligación de poneros esta nueva moneda que he visto por casualidad ::::::
> 
> 2014 Montesclaros Sexy Coin Maria Lapiedra 10 Montes Silverplated | eBay
> 
> ...



Hombre, la idea es, cuanto menos, original… pero dudo que la moneda real se parezca remotamente en calidades a esa imagen de Photoshop….


----------



## Tiogelito (17 Sep 2014)

Yo también me he llevado alguna desilusión con el Photoshop en esta ceca. Hay que darles más tiempo, pero la sensación es de que parece bajan el nivel 
¿Es tan difícil?


----------



## conde84 (17 Sep 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Yo también me he llevado alguna desilusión con el Photoshop en esta ceca. Hay que darles más tiempo, pero la sensación es de que parece bajan el nivel
> ¿Es tan difícil?



No se quien lleva la direccion de esta ceca,pero entre estas monedas,y las de fauna africana de zambia,madre mia que gente.


----------



## fff (17 Sep 2014)

skifi dijo:


> Hombre, la idea es, cuanto menos, original… pero dudo que *la moneda *real se parezca remotamente en calidades a esa imagen de Photoshop….



sustitúyase por *la chapa*


----------



## Visrul (17 Sep 2014)

fff dijo:


> sustitúyase por *la chapa*



Efectivamente, las cosas por su nombre


----------



## burbujasplot (19 Sep 2014)

lamadama dijo:


> Supongo que la abdicación de Juan Carlos I es una buena noticia para nosotros! Por un lado, mis monedillas de la fnmt se revalorizan (ahora son de un antiguo rey), y por otro, saldrá pronto moneda nueva en honor a Felipe VI
> 
> 
> Todo bueno!



malo, la numismatica de ese período cae en picado, no creo que la abdicación resuelva esos problemas.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (3 Oct 2014)

Calendario Azteca 2009  Tirada 1500 piezas

Una pieza para que disfrute la vista


imagen

subir foto

imagenes gratis

subir imagen

sube fotos

subir fotos gratis


----------



## onzaverde (3 Oct 2014)

juerrrr monedonn


----------



## Sacaroso (3 Oct 2014)

Es una pasada pero el premium que tiene también.


----------



## necho (4 Nov 2014)

*Niue 2$ 2015 "Machu Picchu" Proof 1 oz Ag .999 Serie ‘Forgotten Cities’*

La New Zealand Mint ha empezado una nueva serie "Forgotten Cities" y cuya primera entrega es "_Machu Picchu_"

*Niue 2$ 2014 "Machu Picchu" Proof 1 oz Ag .999 Proof Serie ‘Forgotten Cities’*

Datos técnicos:

País de precedencia: Niue / Nueva Zelanda
Serie: "Ciudades olvidadas" (o debería traducirse como "perdidas" 
Año: 2015
Valor facial: 2 NZD
Metal: Ag .999
Peso: 1 oz troy
Diametro: 40 mm
Acabado: Proof
Tirada: *2000* unidades
Presentación: Cápsula original + libro/albúm y certificado
Disponibilidad: Finales de este mes de noviembre
Precio: *52,90* EUR aquí mismo en el foro (Hilo de compra-venta de oro y plata entre foreros)

Fotos:

 

Más fotos y más detalles en los siguientes enlaces (inglés):

- New 'Forgotten Cities' Coin Series released today! (enlace oficial)

- MACHU PICCHU IS THE FIRST ‘FORBIDDEN CITIES’ SILVER COIN (Conocido foro anglo)


----------



## malacitanus (5 Nov 2014)

Vaya que bonita, estoy empezando a coleccionar monedas de plata .. conoces algún blog, foro ... Ingles o castellano? sobre Bullion con premium? .


----------



## makokillo (5 Nov 2014)

malacitanus dijo:


> Vaya que bonita, estoy empezando a coleccionar monedas de plata .. conoces algún blog, foro ... Ingles o castellano? sobre Bullion con premium? .



UnaOnza.com

Aunque no es que sea demasiado activo.


----------



## asqueado (5 Nov 2014)

Otra de Cabra :XX::XX::XX:









Francia 10 Euros 2015 AG 'SERIE LUNAR año de la cabra' 22,20 grs de 900 ml


.


----------



## malacitanus (6 Nov 2014)

Buenas: 
Empece a coleccionar monedas de España de todas las épocas y variadas ... cuando era pequeño con mi padre ... y ahora que soy adulto he vuelto a empezar mas que nada por revivir el recuerdo que tenía cuando iba con mi padre los domingos a los rastros a buscar monedas.

Ahora quisiera empezar de nuevo y después de mucho meditar creo que lo haré mitad inversión mitad numismática... me he comprado la serie lunar II de 1 onza .. pero viendo los precios de la serie lunar I ... no se como seguir, por ahora comprare las nuevas colecciones que me gusten y había pensado empezar la de koalas ... pero como empezariais ¿Por la mas caras antes de que suban mas? o por las que estan baratas ahora?. A parte de las series mencionadas en el hilo con premium ... me recomendáis una medio alcanzable? tipo lunar II? creo que me voy a centrar solo en las de onza. Muchas gracias y perdón por la chapa jeje


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2014)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Mí consejo es que no abarques demasiado y te centres en pocas colecciones, vamos si quieres completarlas y otra cosa muy distinta es que quieras monedas "sueltas"... La Lunar II me parece muy interesante y una que yo te recomendaría es la de las Kookaburras, aunque la colección ya va muy avanzada. La nueva serie africana del Elefante de Benin es muy bonita y se inició este año, así que es una colección más fácil de comenzar. En fin, otra muy interesante es la de las Pandas, pero "difícil" de completar y muy cara (las antiguas valen una "pasta"...).

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (6 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Mí consejo es que no abarques demasiado y te centres en pocas colecciones, vamos si quieres completarlas y otra cosa muy distinta es que quieras monedas "sueltas"... La Lunar II me parece muy interesante y una que yo te recomendaría es la de las Kookaburras, aunque la colección ya va muy avanzada. La nueva serie africana del Elefante de Benin es muy bonita y se inició este año, así que es una colección más fácil de comenzar. En fin, otra muy interesante es la de las Pandas, pero "difícil" de completar y muy cara (las antiguas valen una "pasta"...).
> 
> Saludos.



Amigo Fernando, no se como puedes aconsejar a nadie que compre tal o cual moneda de plata, cuando eso es la peor hymbersion que puede uno hacer, lo mejor es ymbertir en bolsa,


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Amigo Fernando, no se como puedes aconsejar a nadie que compre tal o cual moneda de plata, cuando eso es la peor hymbersion que puede uno hacer, lo mejor es ymbertir en bolsa,



# asqueado: Amigo mío, te garantizo que hoy sólo ha "caído" una cerveza...:no: Sin embargo, por otros "lares" parece que ha habido más "abundancia"...:XX::XX::XX:

¿Sabes? Me gusta "tocar" y para tomar el "aire" ya tengo playa y montaña por donde vivo)

En cualquier caso, asqueado, a este paso vamos a ser los últimos "dinosaurios"...:cook: ¿No te parece?

Un abrazo


----------



## asqueado (7 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # asqueado: Amigo mío, te garantizo que hoy sólo ha "caído" una cerveza...:no: Sin embargo, por otros "lares" parece que ha habido más "abundancia"...:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ¿Sabes? Me gusta "tocar" y para tomar el "aire" ya tengo playa y montaña por donde vivo)
> 
> ...



Amigo Fernando, a mi ya no me extraña en absoluto nada:XX::XX:, si tienes tiempo y puedes leer este hilo que esta en el principal

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2-hilo-reirse-de-himbersores-oro-y-plata.html

es muy YLUSTRATIBO Y HAMENO
SIN COMENTARIOS EHHHHHHHHH SE HAPREMDE MUUUCHO::
saludos


----------



## Bullion10 (7 Nov 2014)

malacitanus dijo:


> Buenas:
> Empece a coleccionar monedas de España de todas las épocas y variadas ... cuando era pequeño con mi padre ... y ahora que soy adulto he vuelto a empezar mas que nada por revivir el recuerdo que tenía cuando iba con mi padre los domingos a los rastros a buscar monedas.
> 
> Ahora quisiera empezar de nuevo y después de mucho meditar creo que lo haré mitad inversión mitad numismática... me he comprado la serie lunar II de 1 onza .. pero viendo los precios de la serie lunar I ... no se como seguir, por ahora comprare las nuevas colecciones que me gusten y había pensado empezar la de koalas ... pero como empezariais ¿Por la mas caras antes de que suban mas? o por las que estan baratas ahora?. A parte de las series mencionadas en el hilo con premium ... me recomendáis una medio alcanzable? tipo lunar II? creo que me voy a centrar solo en las de onza. Muchas gracias y perdón por la chapa jeje




Coincido bastante con lo que te ha dicho Fernando, te ha dado buenos consejos. En mi opinión, puedes empezar por:

- Koalas: serie corta, más fácil de hacer, aunque las dos primeras monedas ya son caras.

- Kookaburras: también es fácil de hacer, porque aunque es más larga, los precios no han subido tanto y se pueden conseguir las piezas primeras a precios razonables.

- Coincido con que la serie Benin de elefantes pinta muy bien y sólo lleva dos monedas, fácil de empezar. Algo cara pero también bonita y con sólo dos monedas es la Australian Stock Horse, muy chula.

- Otra africana que vale la pena es la de Rwanda, son asequibles las monedas más recientes, aunque prepara la chequera para hacerte con las primeras.

- A los precios actuales de la plata, te aconsejo hacerte con las emisiones recientes de las series más conocidas, que te salen baratas. Luego ya decidirás si vas a por las primeras que salieron. Ejemplo: ahora puedes comprarte el Panda 2014 por menos de 20 euros. Si lo dejas pasar ahora, el paso del tiempo y una posible subida de la plata puede hacer que te cueste 30-35 euros con facilidad en unos meses o pocos años.

- Y siempre está bien tener algunas monedas de las "bullion": Philharmoniker, Arcas de Noé, Maples, American Silver Eagle, Libertades, etc... Yo no lo veo mucho sentido a tener una de cada año, pero sí a tener algunas piezas, habiendo años más codiciados, como los inaugurales o los de menor tirada. Así amplías la colección.

Para empezar ya está bien. Yo creo que es mejor que decidas unas cuantas series que quieres tener y luego tranquilamente te vayas haciendo con las piezas que te encuentres a tu paso. Si eliges sólo una o dos colecciones y te empeñas en acabarlas, acabarás pagando sobreprecio por las monedas que te falten.

Saludos.


----------



## malacitanus (7 Nov 2014)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios ;=), ya tengo tarea de sobra jejeje, los bullion estaba esperando a ver si baja de 15 la plata para pillar un poco variado... 
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2014)

Hola, asqueado: Le he echado un vistazo al hilo que me "recomendabas"... Bueno, hay un poco de todo, aunque he leído algunos comentarios bastante sensatos y que no parecían pertenecer a "metaleros"... No parece que haya "prosperado" la iniciativa del creador de ese hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (7 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Le he echado un vistazo al hilo que me "recomendabas"... Bueno, hay un poco de todo, aunque he leído algunos comentarios bastante sensatos y que no parecían pertenecer a "metaleros"... No parece que haya "prosperado" la iniciativa del creador de ese hilo.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando, naturalmente que hay gente sensata y razonable, pero algunos por decir algo, son envidiosos y cinicos, con mentes enfermizas que disfrutan con el mal ajeno y no tienen ni idea de lo que son los MP, nosotros como tu dices, que somos los ultimos "dinosaurios" con cierta edad y con muchos años en esto, sabemos lo que decimos.
En estos ultimos años de crisis, muchas familias, gracias al oro y la plata han podido comer y evitar algun problema que le ha surgido y ante la falta de liquidez han vendido alhajas.Cuando yo era joven veia como la gente se compraba cordones, pulseras, etc., yo he comprado el gramo de oro a 3 euros o sea que podias tener un cordon de 30 grs de oro de 18 K por unas 15000 de las antiguas pesetas.Siempre lo he dicho que aquel que compre oro y plata, que sea que tenga un dinero que no necesite, como algo que se tenga olvidado para en un caso de necesidad y si no se necesita muchisimo mejor, pero no como una inversion. Luego los MP lo podemos tener en diferentes formas, yo tengo plata en granalla, en lingote, en monedas, estas ultimas porque me encantan, aparte de que se pueden revalorizar de una forma sorprendente, eso lo sabes tu perfectamente. Lo que yo nunca haria es criticar y alegrarme de las "inversiones" de otros, que en un momento dado no estan en su mejor momento, pero eso no significa que se queden ahi siempre.
Perdona el tocho que te he puesto.::
saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2014)

Hola, asqueado: Siempre he creído que desear el mal ajeno, sin haber por en medio motivos personales "reales", es mezquino y forma parte de lo peor del ser humano... De todas formas, en este foro el nivel es cada vez más bajo y, por tanto, no resulta "extraño" encontrarlos por aquí, al menos para mí.

¿Sabes lo que sucede? Que el CONCEPTO "metalero" la mayor parte de la gente no lo entiende y todo lo que tenga que ver con PRECIO y VALOR lo relacionan directamente con el Dinero Fiat y fuera de éste no comprenden absolutamente nada.

En el hilo donde suelo escribir, ya hemos comentado por activa y por pasiva que los MPs NO se han de ver como "inversión", aunque con "paciencia y una caña" pueden llegar a serlo... Su sentido se corresponde más con el histórico: "reserva de valor" y "seguro" contra "tormentas" de muchos tipos: económicas, financieras, bélicas, personales, etc. Si no se entiende algo tan simple, pues para qué vas a seguir "razonando" con alguien que, normalmente, suele ser un "indigente" intelectual...

Efectivamente, somos "dinosaurios" en este mundo tan tecnificado y donde el "humanismo" es cada vez más una cuestión del pasado...

En cualquier caso, mientras "nosotros" lo tengamos claro... que piensen y digan lo que quieran, ya que NI PUTO CASO...

Un abrazo y Cuídate amigo.


----------



## rojiblanco (8 Nov 2014)

Nueva moneda de la serie Rwanda.

Ver archivo adjunto 64732


----------



## conde84 (10 Nov 2014)

Una pregunta:

He leido en otro foro que en algunos compro oro se vendian cincuetines a 70 euros,yo lo veo casi imposible,pero ¿vosotros creeis que puede ser?¿habeis ido alguna vez a un compro oro y habeis comprado monedas a spot ?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2014)

Yo no conozco ningún caso y tengo serias dudas al respecto...

Saludos.


----------



## necho (10 Nov 2014)

rojiblanco dijo:


> Nueva moneda de la serie Rwanda.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 64732



Próximamente en el hilo de compra-venta por 21,90 EUR


----------



## conde84 (10 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo no conozco ningún caso y tengo serias dudas al respecto...
> 
> Saludos.



Es que no veo negocio por ningun lado vender cincuentines por debajo de spot o a spot aunque sea,¿pues a que precio deberian de comprar los de la tienda el cincuentin para venderlo asi?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Es que no veo negocio por ningun lado vender cincuentines por debajo de spot o a spot aunque sea,¿pues a que precio deberian de comprar los de la tienda el cincuentin para venderlo asi?



En cierta ocasión pregunté por unas monedas de Plata en una de esas tiendas y su precio era sensiblemente superior al del mercado. La verdad, simplemente, no creo que sea posible ese "milagro"...

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (11 Nov 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Es que no veo negocio por ningun lado vender cincuentines por debajo de spot o a spot aunque sea,¿pues a que precio deberian de comprar los de la tienda el cincuentin para venderlo asi?



Es imposible que hayan vendido a ese precio. Las monedas que rescatan de la fundicion suelen querer venderlas mas caras que en una numismatica. Y digo "querer vender" por que normalmente no hay ningun pardillo que pique. Además tampoco creo que haya ido mucha gente a venderles cincuentines a 50 € cuando en cualquier numismatica te los pagarian al menos 100.


----------



## conde84 (11 Nov 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Es imposible que hayan vendido a ese precio. Las monedas que rescatan de la fundicion suelen querer venderlas mas caras que en una numismatica. Y digo "querer vender" por que normalmente no hay ningun pardillo que pique. Además tampoco creo que haya ido mucha gente a venderles cincuentines a 50 € cuando en cualquier numismatica te los pagarian al menos 100.



Pues tu makokillo que estas en ese foro,el de imperio,puedes verlo en el baul de oro,yo ya he dicho que me parece muy dificil y el dice que si,que compra todo a 40 centimos el gramo,vamos que el cincuentin le sale por 62 euros,yo no me lo creo en absoluto,vamos es de traca que el del compro oro te venda la plata a precio spot,pero tampoco quiero crear polemica,no voy a rebatirle mas.

Un compro oro no es tonto y sabe que un cincuentin vale mucho mas,y aunque estubiesen rayados y hechos polvo,dudo que les vendan a spot.


----------



## sierramadre (11 Nov 2014)

Ya postee en su momento mi visita a un compro oro y me pediab 60 € por una moneda de 10€ igual que una que me habia costado 16 o 17 en ebay.


----------



## asqueado (12 Nov 2014)

Dos siglos del paladio en una corona de Isla de Man








*El Tesoro del Gobierno de la Isla de Man ha emitido una nueva moneda de paladio, con valor nominal de 1 corona, que marca el 210 Aniversario del Descubrimiento del Paladio, metal precioso nombrado así por su descubridor William Hyde Wollaston en 1804, como homenaje al asteroide Palas cuyo nombre proviene a su vez de la diosa griega Palas Atenea.*

Los metales tales como paladio, platino, rodio, rutenio, iridio y osmio forman un grupo de elementos mencionados como los metales del grupo del platino. Estos tienen propiedades químicas similares, pero el paladio tiene el punto de fusión más bajo y es el menos denso de ellos. Depósitos de mineral de paladio y otros MGP (metales del grupo del platino) son poco frecuentes, y los más extensos depósitos se han encontrado en el cinturón norite que cubre la cuenca del Transvaal en Sudáfrica; el Complejo de Stillwater en Montana, Estados Unidos; el Distrito de Thunder Bay de Ontario , Canadá; y el Complejo de Norilsk en Rusia; por tanto, el metal se encuentra en tres continentes. Su símbolo químico es Pd y número atómico el 46, con sus numerosas aplicaciones y fuentes de suministro limitado de paladio, el metal atrae un interés considerable dentro del ámbito de la inversión.

Pobjoy Mint (Casa de Moneda Privada británica, Ceca de Kingswood), ha sido la responsable de la acuñación con valor nominal de 1 corona, contenido de paladio, con un peso de 1 onza troy (31’10 gr.), diámetro de 32’7 mm., calidad proof y tirada de 999 ejemplares.







El anverso de la moneda de paladio muestra la efigie de la reina Isabel II realizado por por Ian Ranking-Broadley. Rodea la imagen la leyenda “Elizabeth II” (Isabel II), el nombre del país emisor “Isle of Man” (Isla de Man), y el años de emisión “2014”, entre símbolos de la isla del Canal dependiente de la corona británica.







El reverso incluye un diseño con una imagen de Atenea de perfil, mirando hacia la izquierda, vestida con su casco, escudo y lanza que lleva en su mano derecha. El acabado proof realza el relieve esmerilado sobre un fondo espejo brillante. A ambos lados de la imagen central se puede leer en vertical “Palas Athenea” y el valor nominal e “1 Crown” (1 Corona).


Fuente: Dos siglos del paladio en una corona de Isla de Man | numismaticodigital.com



.


----------



## Bullion10 (12 Nov 2014)

Realmente bonita.

Enhorabuena por la adquisición.


----------



## asqueado (12 Nov 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Realmente bonita.
> 
> Enhorabuena por la adquisición.



Hola Bullion 10 no la he adquirido, ojala pudiera hacerme con una de estas monedas, pero el premiun que va a tener va a ser muy elevado, primero por la tirada y segundo por el metal. Si es muy bonita, he puesto el enlace por si alguno le interesa.


----------



## Bullion10 (12 Nov 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola Bullion 10 no la he adquirido, ojala pudiera hacerme con una de estas monedas, pero el premiun que va a tener va a ser muy elevado, primero por la tirada y segundo por el metal. Si es muy bonita, he puesto el enlace por si alguno le interesa.



Bueno, aunque no la haya adquirido, no creo que se pueda decir que su colección se queda coja sin esa moneda :XX:

Por cierto, me gustaría saber si tiene algún tipo de experiencia en cuanto a fotografía, porque las fotos que coloca de sus monedas son realmente buenas, muy cercanas y muy nítidas.

Yo no consigo sacar fotos de mis monedas ni la mitad de buenas.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (12 Nov 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Bueno, aunque no la haya adquirido, no creo que se pueda decir que su colección se queda coja sin esa moneda :XX:
> 
> Por cierto, me gustaría saber si tiene algún tipo de experiencia en cuanto a fotografía, porque las fotos que coloca de sus monedas son realmente buenas, muy cercanas y muy nítidas.
> 
> ...



No, coja no se va a quedar :XX::XX: pero esa pasta de esa moneda, la puedo destinar a comprar mas duros, que me quedan aun algunos, pocos pero me quedan algunos por comprar.
Experiencia en fotografia ninguna, estoy cegato perdio,:: varias operaciones en ojos, lo que hago es poner el enlace al quien le he comprado las monedas, ya me han preguntado en varias ocasiones y lo he explicado.


.


----------



## asqueado (13 Nov 2014)

Os subo algunas monedas de Panama, de 20 Balboas de diferentes años, son escasas y caras por su corta tirada, estoy intentando hacerme con una de cada una, pero a mi manera :XX::XX::XX:













1982 Panama 20 Balboas 
Composition: Silver
Weight: 119.8800g
ASW: 1.9270oz
Diameter: 61mm















1981 Panama 20 Balboas
Composition: Silver
Weight: 118.5700g
ASW: 1.9060oz
Diameter: 61mm














1980 Panama 20 Balboas
Composition. Silver
Weight: 118,5700 g
ASW: 1,9060 oz
Diameter : 61 mm













1985 Panama 20 Balboas
Composition. Silver
Weight: 118,5700 g
ASW: 1,9060 oz
Diameter : 61 mm














1984 Panama 20 Balboas
Composition. Silver
Weight: 118,5700 g
ASW: 1,9060 oz
Diameter : 61 mm



.


----------



## mk73 (13 Nov 2014)

son bonitas estas monedas de 20 balboas; pero acunyadas con una ley de 500 mls... ahi la cagaron... es que se queda en mierd... plata


----------



## asqueado (13 Nov 2014)

mk73 dijo:


> son bonitas estas monedas de 20 balboas; pero acunyadas con una ley de 500 mls... ahi la cagaron... es que se queda en mierd... plata



Pues llevas razon, pero con todos mis respetos, prefiero una mierda plata a una mierda papelito::



.


----------



## mk73 (14 Nov 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues llevas razon, pero con todos mis respetos, prefiero una mierda plata a una mierda papelito::
> 
> 
> si, en ese extremo tambien pienso como tu. Pero como plata se quedan muy pobres.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2014)

mk73 dijo:


> asqueado dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pues llevas razon, pero con todos mis respetos, prefiero una mierda plata a una mierda papelito::
> ...


----------



## asqueado (14 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> mk73 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola, amigo: Mira, conozco un poco a asqueado y es un gran aficionado a la Numismatica, bueno eso ya lo sabéis todos. Luego, tiene una edad "X", pero más o menos como yo, es decir "avanzada", la salud también delicada, así que teniendo en cuenta que él tiene una pobre concepción del dinero Fiat, se puede permitir pagar "X" por una moneda independientemente de la cantidad de Plata que pueda contener. Mí caso es muy parecido y también he pagado un sobreprecio por monedas portuguesas que sólo eran de ley de 0,500, pero me gustaba su diseño. En fin, mk73, cuando ya se tiene cierta edad es lógico que nos permitamos muchas "licencias" y es que para lo que nos queda en el "convento"...
> ...


----------



## mk73 (14 Nov 2014)

Ok, entiendo. Yo es q para eso soy algo especial... Pero vamos las monedas esas en cuestión son bonitas, eso ya lo dije anteriormente. Y bueno, bien q habéis hecho de comprarlas


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2014)

Bueno, mk73, hay cosas que se "aprenden" con los años y mucho más cuando éstos se "acumulan" y sabes en qué desemboca todo:

- DE TODO UN POCO

Y como esa imagen vale más que mil palabras, pues se entiende mejor lo de las "licencias" que nos permitimos...

Un abrazo.


----------



## makokillo (16 Nov 2014)

Nueva serie africana de animalitos. Acuñada por la ceca privada alemana MCI. la misma de los elefantes de Benin. Tirada de solo 650 monedas. Precio 89 eurps.

*Ivory Coast The Chimpanzee 1,000 Francs African Animal Juniors series Silver coin 1 oz Ultra High Relief Handmade Antique Finish 2014*

*Name of series:* African Animal Juniors 

*Specifications*
*Metal:* Silver
*Mintage:* 650 coins in the world only
*Fineness:* (% purity) 99.9
*Content:* (Troy OZ) 1 oz
*Denomination:* (CFA) 1000 Francs
*Weight (g): * 31.10 g
*Diameter (mm): * 38.61 mm
*Year of Issue :* 2014
*Country:* Ivory Coast
*Quality: * Handmade Antique finish
*Exterior Decoration:* Ultra High Relief
*Package type includes: * Nice coin box
*Certificate of Authenticity :* Yes + Serial number on the certificate


----------



## malacitanus (16 Nov 2014)

Que bonita la del chimpancé, pero no la encuentro para comprarla :-( que webs usáis para ojear o comprar monedas de este tipo? Un saludo


----------



## makokillo (16 Nov 2014)

malacitanus dijo:


> Que bonita la del chimpancé, pero no la encuentro para comprarla :-( que webs usáis para ojear o comprar monedas de este tipo? Un saludo



En la web de la mint viene el "dealer" aleman donde poder comprarla.Yo lo he intentado 100 veces y me ha sido imposible, no se si es que ya no la tienen en stock.He tenido que comprarla en USA y me ha salido por 119,90 dolares con envio incluido.
Aqui:Ivory Coast The Chimpanzee 1,000 Francs African Animal Juniors series Silver coin 1 oz Ultra High Relief Handmade Antique Finish 2014


----------



## malacitanus (16 Nov 2014)

Gracias estaba intentando comprarla en al ceca, vi esa web de USA pero no sabia si hay problemas con adunas


----------



## makokillo (16 Nov 2014)

malacitanus dijo:


> Gracias estaba intentando comprarla en al ceca, vi esa web de USA pero no sabia si hay problemas con adunas



Cuando te registras en la web, te envian el email de confirmacion y ademas de hacerte un descuento del 3% en el primer pedido te dicen que no hay que pagar absolutamente nada en aduanas y en caso de que te cobrasen algo, ellos te harian la devolucion de lo que te cobren bien por paypal o a tu tarjeta de credito..


----------



## asqueado (21 Nov 2014)

*Subastas Internacionales * 

Se celebró el 6 noviembre, Doubletree Hotel, Walt Disney World Resort, USA

Éxito millonario en la Subasta 16 de Daniel Frank Sedwick

La jornada del pasado 6 de noviembre quedará grabada en el devenir de las subastas internacionales por la gran cantidad de moneda española acuñada en cecas americanas que salió a puja de la mano de Daniel Frank Sedwick. Más de 1.100 lotes, en cinco sesiones, mayoritariamente macuquinas de oro y plata, superaron en muchos casos los precios de salida, destacando las piezas de México, Lima, Potosí y Bogotá.


ENLACE:Éxito millonario en la Subasta 16 de Daniel Frank Sedwick | numismaticodigital.com



.


----------



## asqueado (22 Nov 2014)

Hoy navengando por la red, me he encontrado la venta de esta moneda de plata, que es muy rara, yo particularmente no la encuentro ni en el world














ANGOLA 1000 kwanzas 1977 PLATA BU MUY RARO


Angola 1000 Kwanzas 1977 Silver BU Muito Rara | eBay




.


----------



## makokillo (22 Nov 2014)

Qué cosas más raras encuentras asqueado. No la encuentras en el World Coins por que esa moneda no existe.

El Kwanza fue introducido después de la independencia de Angola, sustituyendo a el escudo y se subdivide en 100 lwei.
Las primeras monedas fueron acuñadas en 1977 sin fecha de emisión, a pesar de todo llevan la fecha de la independencia del país, 11 de noviembre de 1975 y la inscripción "RP DE ANGOLA" (es decir, la República Popular de Angola) con valores de 10, 20, 50 lwei, 1, 2, 5 y 10 Kz. En 1978 se acuñaron monedas de 20 kwanzas. La última fecha en que se acuñaron estas monedas fue en 1979, en 1990 cambio el código ISO de las monedas dw AIK a AON.

Eso debe ser alguna especie de "token" . La fecha que lleva del 8 de enero de 1977 es la fecha en que se empezó a acuñar la nueva moneda de la recién independizada Angola.



asqueado dijo:


> Hoy navengando por la red, me he encontrado la venta de esta moneda de plata, que es muy rara, yo particularmente no la encuentro ni en el world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asqueado (23 Nov 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Qué cosas más raras encuentras asqueado. No la encuentras en el World Coins por que esa moneda no existe.
> 
> El Kwanza fue introducido después de la independencia de Angola, sustituyendo a el escudo y se subdivide en 100 lwei.
> Las primeras monedas fueron acuñadas en 1977 sin fecha de emisión, a pesar de todo llevan la fecha de la independencia del país, 11 de noviembre de 1975 y la inscripción "RP DE ANGOLA" (es decir, la República Popular de Angola) con valores de 10, 20, 50 lwei, 1, 2, 5 y 10 Kz. En 1978 se acuñaron monedas de 20 kwanzas. La última fecha en que se acuñaron estas monedas fue en 1979, en 1990 cambio el código ISO de las monedas dw AIK a AON.
> ...



No se que decirte, cuando dices que esa moneda no existe. Mi World tiene algunos años y quizas no la pusieron catalogada aun, como bien dices la moneda lleva la fecha del 8 de Enero de 1977. El Kwanza se introdujo por primera vez en esa fecha.
Voy a ponerme en contacto con el vendedor y le voy a pedir caracteristicas de la misma y si tiene algun conocimiento donde puedan venir datos.


.


----------



## makokillo (23 Nov 2014)

Yo lo acabo de mirar en la edición del 2010 y las únicas dos monedas que se acuñaron en plata fue en 1999 y con un valor de 100 kwanzas, Km# 94 y 102.
Es imposible 1977 acuñaran una moneda de 1000 kwanzas. Desde entonces la moneda angoleña ha sufrido repetidas y brutales devaluaciones pero en aquel entonces 1000 kwanzas debería ser como si ahora aquí tuviéramos una moneda de 1000 € . Si esa moneda existe debe ser muy actual, del año 2000 hasta hoy, pero tampoco lo creo.



asqueado dijo:


> No se que decirte, cuando dices que esa moneda no existe. Mi World tiene algunos años y quizas no la pusieron catalogada aun, como bien dices la moneda lleva la fecha del 8 de Enero de 1977. El Kwanza se introdujo por primera vez en esa fecha.
> Voy a ponerme en contacto con el vendedor y le voy a pedir caracteristicas de la misma y si tiene algun conocimiento donde puedan venir datos.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## asqueado (26 Nov 2014)

Para los que puedan estar interesados en la terminacion de las monedas en
Antique- Finish 













Gabon 1000 Francs CFA Silber 2014 Antique Finish Avestruz 1 onza














 Tokelau 5 $ 2015 Capricornio Antique Finish 1 onza















Tokelau 5 $ 2015 Aries 1 onza Antique Finish



.


----------



## Bullion10 (8 Dic 2014)

Parece que Gibraltar se anima a formar parte del "Club de la Onza de Plata" y sale con esta onza fechada como 2014.

En la web donde yo he encontrado la info, figura que la tirada de la moneda es de sólo 8.000 unidades.


----------



## fff (9 Dic 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Parece que Gibraltar se anima a formar parte del "Club de la Onza de Plata" y sale con esta onza fechada como 2014.
> 
> En la web donde yo he encontrado la info, figura que la tirada de la moneda es de sólo 8.000 unidades.



Ya pertenecia

http://forums.silverstackers.com/to...-oz-proof-silver-coins-with-dog-pictures.html

Mientras la Isla de Man tiene gatos, Gibraltar tiene perros...


----------



## asqueado (10 Dic 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Parece que Gibraltar se anima a formar parte del "Club de la Onza de Plata" y sale con esta onza fechada como 2014.
> 
> En la web donde yo he encontrado la info, figura que la tirada de la moneda es de sólo 8.000 unidades.




Tambien la han sacado en oro, con una tirada de 20 monedas conmemorativas

Ya está a la venta la nueva edición limitada de monedas de oro Gibraltar Gold Royal · Campo de Gibraltar · Andalucía Información

pero han sacado poco favorecida la cada de la madame :8: parece que va hacer la primera comunion :XX:

Y como te ha dicho *fff* hace muchos años empezaron a sacar monedas de una onza, como ejemplo la primera fue la de perros, alla por los años 91, esta es la coleccion completa mia 








Si quereis ver las monedas mejor y con explicacion aqui

[SERIE] Gibraltar Silver Dog : Monedas

a mi particularmente me costo bastante recopilarlas, son caras y escasas.

Tambien sacaron las de Angel o querubines, solo tengo una la del 2003, son aun mas dificiles de conseguir y mas caras, la que tengo es esta














alguna mas de otro año
















.


----------



## Bullion10 (10 Dic 2014)

Muchas gracias por las fotos y la información sobre las series de los perros y los ángeles de Gibraltar.

Había oído hablar de la de los perros, pero la de los ángeles es la primera vez que la oigo nombrar. Debe ser casi imposible de conseguir, las pocas que salieran estarán en las depositadas en las bandejas de los coleccionistas que por entonces siguieran este mundillo, que eran bastantes menos que hoy, estoy seguro.

Me queda la duda de si esas monedas estarán muy cotizadas en caso de ponerse a la venta o no. Me explico: está claro que hay pocas y se ven con cuentagotas, pero por otro lado, que sean colecciones tan difíciles hace que la mayoría de la gente no se interese mucho por ellas, pues pagar una pequeña fortuna por una de ellas si es casi imposible conseguir el resto supongo que disuade a mucho, no?

En fin, reflexiones mías en voz alta...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (10 Dic 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las fotos y la información sobre las series de los perros y los ángeles de Gibraltar.
> 
> Había oído hablar de la de los perros, pero la de los ángeles es la primera vez que la oigo nombrar. Debe ser casi imposible de conseguir, las pocas que salieran estarán en las depositadas en las bandejas de los coleccionistas que por entonces siguieran este mundillo, que eran bastantes menos que hoy, estoy seguro.
> 
> ...



Si efectivamente es como tu dices, se ven pocas y caras, pero como son colecciones muy pequeñas pues si estas muy interesado vas comprandolas como puedes, de higos a brevas:XX:, como muestra tengo solamente una de los angeles en catorce años, voy bien de cojones:XX:.

Bueno la FNMT va a sacar una nueva edicion de monedas de 5 euros, relativa a las ciudades Españoles Patrimonio de la Humanidad, y como siempre, nos quiere seguir robando:8:, con un facial de 5 euros, con un peso de 13,50 grs y un precio de :8::8::8::8: 33,00 leureles mas su iva y venia, mejor no digo nada, solo le diria que no tienen verguenza a como esta la plata y quieran seguir ::::

Monedas Ciudades Españolas Patrimonio de la Humanidad | Numismática Visual




.


----------



## conde84 (11 Dic 2014)

Esas monedas de la fnmt son para pillarlas dentro de 5 años a 15-20 euros,y si no al tiempo.


----------



## asqueado (11 Dic 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Esas monedas de la fnmt son para pillarlas dentro de 5 años a 15-20 euros,y si no al tiempo.




No creas, la tirada es de solo 7000 piezas y la gente por tener su ciudad en una moneda de 5 euros en un llavero la compran, aparte de los coleccionistas locos



.


----------



## stockman (12 Dic 2014)

uan pregunta señores, como organizais/guardais las monedas?


----------



## asqueado (13 Dic 2014)

stockman dijo:


> uan pregunta señores, como organizais/guardais las monedas?




Los dos metodos que uso para guardar las monedas son:

Para las monedas premium, caras e importantes asi








en sus correspondientes










para el resto de mis monedas en









con cartones adhesivos












.


----------



## stockman (13 Dic 2014)

ya veo.

Yo es que las de plata las tengo en capsulas pero no sabia como ponerlas (las tengo dentro de una caja) y los frncos suizos bimetalicas las tengo en cartoncillos pero quedaran mucho mejor en capsulas y bandejas...

Por cierto, solo haceis a monedas en plata y oro o a otras tambien?


----------



## Amaltheia (16 Dic 2014)

stockman dijo:


> ya veo.
> 
> Yo es que las de plata las tengo en capsulas pero no sabia como ponerlas (las tengo dentro de una caja) y los frncos suizos bimetalicas las tengo en cartoncillos pero quedaran mucho mejor en capsulas y bandejas...
> 
> Por cierto, solo haceis a monedas en plata y oro o a otras tambien?



Lo malo de los cartoncillos es que con el tiempo y los años se van adhiriendo a la cara de la moneda por el peso y poner a remover el plástico del cartoncillo es un desespero.

Yo a otras también.


----------



## Bullion10 (16 Dic 2014)

Segunda moneda de la serie Ocean Life de Tokelau, después del feísimo Atún Kakahi. Llega.... otro tiburón!

De verdad, que poco originales son los chicos de las CECAs, que nos dejen a los del foro elegir el tema de la próxima serie y seguro que hacemos algo rompedor.


----------



## Amaltheia (16 Dic 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Segunda moneda de la serie Ocean Life de Tokelau, después del feísimo Atún Kakahi. Llega.... otro tiburón!
> 
> De verdad, que poco originales son los chicos de las CECAs, que nos dejen a los del foro elegir el tema de la próxima serie y seguro que hacemos algo rompedor.




Me sigue pareciendo fea, el diseño de la cara es infumable, parece una ficha, el tiburón sin embargo esta bonito.


----------



## Visrul (18 Dic 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Segunda moneda de la serie Ocean Life de Tokelau, después del feísimo Atún Kakahi. Llega.... otro tiburón!
> 
> *De verdad, que poco originales son los chicos de las CECAs, que nos dejen a los del foro elegir el tema de la próxima serie y seguro que hacemos algo rompedor.*



Ya te digo..!!!


----------



## Ortega Rubio (21 Dic 2014)

Finalmente, los defensores de este tipo de práctica también la recomiendan por la interacción humana que supone conocer gente nueva durante los trayectos.


----------



## asqueado (21 Dic 2014)

Del 30 enero al 1 de febrero de 2015, el mundo de la numismática se reunirá en Berlín en la 44ª World Money Fair o Feria Mundial del Dinero, que juntará a más de 300 expositores y 60 Casas de moneda de todo el mundo. Los organizadores esperan una afluencia de público de alrededor de 15.000 visitantes, al igual que en ediciones anteriores. Este año el invitado de honor al evento será la Royal Australian Mint. 










CATALOGO
http://www.worldmoneyfair.de/Downloads/WMF15_Katalog_Web_141219.pdf


Noticias de Numismática Visual




.


----------



## asqueado (27 Ene 2015)

Alguna mas














Letonia 1 Lat 2010 Silver Peso 31,47 grs Proof Acuñacion 5000 monedas
400 Aniversario del Duque de Jacob el miembro más prominente de la dinastía Kettler que gobernó en el Ducado de Curlandia y Semigallia (1561-1795) 
















Letonia 1 Lat 2007 "Sigulda" Silver Proof Peso 31,47 grs Acuñacion 5000 monedas


----------



## Bullion10 (27 Ene 2015)

Asqueado,

Impresionado de nuevo por la variedad y buen gusto en las monedas que recibes, veo que lo de pararse durante una temporada de atesorar ha quedado en un simple intento de buena voluntad... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## asqueado (28 Ene 2015)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Asqueado,
> 
> Impresionado de nuevo por la variedad y buen gusto en las monedas que recibes, veo que lo de pararse durante una temporada de atesorar ha quedado en un simple intento de buena voluntad... :XX::XX::XX:



Hola Bullion10, pues no he recibido dichas monedas y ganas no me han faltado, quizas no te hallas dado cuenta que estamos en el hilo de algunas monedas de plata interesantes, y no en el de he comprado una moneda,:XX::XX:.
saludos


----------



## Bullion10 (28 Ene 2015)

Es verdad.....la costumbre ya.

::::::::

---------- Post added 28-ene-2015 at 16:37 ----------

Es verdad.....la costumbre ya.

::::::::


----------



## asqueado (29 Ene 2015)

Alguna otra mas 









MALAWI 20 Kwacha plata 2009 proof RUTA DE LA SAL - Wieliczka Orava 

con un trozo de sal incrustado en la moneda, ya que esta dedicada a la RUTA DE LA SAL - Wieliczka Orava



8:


----------



## olestalkyn (30 Ene 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Del 30 enero al 1 de febrero de 2015, el mundo de la numismática se reunirá en Berlín en la 44ª World Money Fair o Feria Mundial del Dinero, que juntará a más de 300 expositores y 60 Casas de moneda de todo el mundo. Los organizadores esperan una afluencia de público de alrededor de 15.000 visitantes, al igual que en ediciones anteriores. Este año el invitado de honor al evento será la Royal Australian Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*¿Alguno más andáis por aquí? :o :baba: *


----------



## donni (30 Ene 2015)

Que envidia
Informanos de las novedades más importantes! :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (30 Ene 2015)

Joder, quien pudiera estar ahí!!!


----------



## asqueado (2 Feb 2015)

Alguna mas, esta de "tetitas" :XX::XX::XX:















DAHOMEY 1971 1000 Francs Femme Somba Large Silver Proof - Mtg=6500, 55mm, 50.7 grams .999 silver


----------



## makokillo (2 Feb 2015)

Esta ya la pusiste y yo tuve que gastarme unos 150 lereles en ella y otros 90 en la de 500 Francs 
Por cierto que ese vendedor de donde sacas las fotos de la moneda, es uno de mis vendedores favoritos de ebay, le he comprado muchísimas monedas. Para la subasta suya de esta noche le tengo echado el ojo a cinco o seis durillos de plata, pero no se si voy a tener ganas de levantarme de madrugada para pujar que tengo un resfriado de mucho cuidado.


asqueado dijo:


> Alguna mas, esta de "tetitas" :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asqueado (2 Feb 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Esta ya la pusiste y yo tuve que gastarme unos 150 lereles en ella y otros 90 en la de 500 Francs
> Por cierto que ese vendedor de donde sacas las fotos de la moneda, es uno de mis vendedores favoritos de ebay, le he comprado muchísimas monedas. Para la subasta suya de esta noche le tengo echado el ojo a cinco o seis durillos de plata, pero no se si voy a tener ganas de levantarme de madrugada para pujar que tengo un resfriado de mucho cuidado.



:XX::XX: ya cuando uno va teniendo demencia senil y va perdiendo facultades, pues que quieres que te diga, se va repitiendo. Suerte con tus pujas, pero tu me distes un programa en el cual puedes pujar por el maximo que quieres y no tienes que levantarte de madrugada, cuidate que ya cuando somos mayores cualquier pequeña cosa se hace grande y nos vamos para el otro barrio.


----------



## makokillo (2 Feb 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> :XX::XX: ya cuando uno va teniendo demencia senil y va perdiendo facultades, pues que quieres que te diga, se va repitiendo. Suerte con tus pujas, pero tu me distes un programa en el cual puedes pujar por el maximo que quieres y no tienes que levantarte de madrugada, cuidate que ya cuando somos mayores cualquier pequeña cosa se hace grande y nos vamos para el otro barrio.



Con este vendedor prefiero hacer las pujas yo mismo, son monedas bastante caras, de 200 pavos para arriba y si sale algo bueno no quiero perdermelo.



asqueado dijo:


> cuidate que ya cuando somos mayores cualquier pequeña cosa se hace grande y nos vamos para el otro barrio.



Lagarto lagarto, espero que no seas gafe :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## conde84 (2 Feb 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> :XX::XX: ya cuando uno va teniendo demencia senil y va perdiendo facultades, pues que quieres que te diga, se va repitiendo. Suerte con tus pujas, pero tu me distes un programa en el cual puedes pujar por el maximo que quieres y no tienes que levantarte de madrugada, cuidate que ya cuando somos mayores cualquier pequeña cosa se hace grande y nos vamos para el otro barrio.



¿que diferencia hay entre ese programa y el poner una puja maxima en ebay?


----------



## asqueado (2 Feb 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Con este vendedor prefiero hacer las pujas yo mismo, son monedas bastante caras, de 200 pavos para arriba y si sale algo bueno no quiero perdermelo.
> 
> 
> 
> Lagarto lagarto, espero que no seas gafe :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Amigo makokillo, yo no quiero ser gafe de nada, ni de nadie, solamente te quiero recordar, que un simple resfriado, puede derivar en una neumonia y ya sabes lo peligroso que es esa enfermedad, y como ahora estamos en el pico de la epidemia de gripe, pues hay que cuidarse. Que tengas mucha suerte en tus compras. 

---------- Post added 02-feb-2015 at 21:27 ----------




conde84 dijo:


> ¿que diferencia hay entre ese programa y el poner una puja maxima en ebay?



Ninguna, lo que ocurre que es un programa que puja por ti en los 3 o 5 segundos ultimos y cuando la puja es en horas de madrugada te ayuda a pujar, a mi particularmente me ha ayudado bastante.


----------



## makokillo (9 Feb 2015)

Esto si es una moneda de plata INETRESANTE y no las pijadillas esas coloreadas o con choraditas que se ven por ahí últimamente 







Real de a 50. 1659/31. Segovia. BR enlazadas (Bernardo de Pedrera). CA-249. Leves golpecitos y pequeñas marcas. MBC. Muy rara. Es de sobra conocido que durante el siglo XVII (1609 a 1682) se emitieron en Castilla unas piezas absolutamente excepcionales, de alrededor de 76 mm. de diámetro, los llamados "Centenes", con valor de 100 escudos de oro, y "Cincuentines", con valor de 50 reales de plata que tradicionalmente han sido consideradas como monedas conmemorativas, piezas especiales realizadas para dar relieve a algún evento importante para la Monarquía. Esta definición es correcta en buena medida, pero también sabemos que se utilizaron para atraer la plata que llegaba a Sevilla al Ingenio de Segovia, único lugar donde podían acuñarse, tanto legalmente como técnicamente, ya que era la única ceca "industrial" de la Corona. Muchos mercaderes recibieron licencias de acuñación porque les interesaba amonedar su plata en estos altos valores, que incluso parece que llegaron a circular, aunque de forma muy excepcional (como se puede ver en la Carta de pago otorgada por Catalina Arias a favor de Francisco Martínez el 23 de diciembre de 1679, en Archivo Histórico de Protocolos de Madrid, tomo 11.684, fols. 854-855.). Hay que recordar que estas piezas no estaban previstas en la legislación monetaria vigente, aunque su tipología sí seguía las normas de la Pragmática de la Nueva Estampa (1566), por lo cual para su acuñación era necesaria una licencia expresa de la Corona, donde normalmente se detallaba la cantidad de plata u oro que se autorizaba a acuñar en estas piezas, tanto para acontecimientos especiales de carácter reservado del rey, visitas de estado (1613, 1623), gracias a nobles o altos personajes de la administración (Conde de Chinchón, Marqués de Eliche...) y sobre todo con licencias expedidas a mercaderes.En el caso de la pieza que ahora se oferta, realizada en 1659, la licencia se dió el 21 de agosto a los mercaderes Juan Cruz de Gainza y Pedro Azpilicueta (que ya habían conseguido una licencia anterior con el mismo fin en 1651), que habían pedido acuñar 23 kilos de plata en estas monedas (además de otra mucha en otros valores). Los cincuentines con año de acuñación 1659 muestran todos que la fecha ha sido regrabada encima de otra (en este caso 1631), un método que se usaba cuando no se hacían nuevos cuños, muy costosos, para realizar estas cortas tiradas, aunque hay que señalar que piezas de Reales de a Ocho realizados en esta misma fecha para estos mercaderes en el Ingenio, tienen la misma particularidad en la data. El ensayador fue Bernardo de Pedrera Negrete


----------



## Tiogelito (10 Feb 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Esto si es una moneda de plata INETRESANTE y no las pijadillas esas coloreadas o con choraditas que se ven por ahí últimamente



Starting price: 18.000€

Lástima...


----------



## singer (14 Jul 2015)

hola buenas muy bonita


----------



## muyuu (18 Ene 2017)

Russia company minting Donald Trump coins declaring "In Trump we trust" - CBS News


----------



## asqueado (27 Ago 2019)

*Reanudo este hilo, para seguir subiendo monedas que estan saliendo al mercado y que pueden ser interesantes o bonitas, unas bullion y otras con premium*









*Tuvalu 1 Dolar 2019 1 onza plata Queenis Anne Revenge

















Australia 1 dolar 2019 1 onza plata Ganguros



Somalia 100 Shillings 2020 1 onza plata Elefantes*


----------



## asqueado (28 Ago 2019)

*alguna mas
















Corea del Sur 1 Clay 2019 1 onza plata Tigre Korean





.*


----------



## Forcopula (28 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *alguna mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta la vi el otro día en una tienda online, me llamó mucho la atención porque me gustó además de que no había visto muchas monedas de Korea del sur.


----------



## MIP (28 Ago 2019)

No es posible ni comparar la belleza de casi todas estas piezas, con los engendros execrables diseñados por la castuza FNMT.

Rozando la prevaricación.


----------



## asqueado (28 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Esta la vi el otro día en una tienda online, me llamó mucho la atención porque me gustó además de que no había visto muchas monedas de Korea del sur.




*Pues aqui tienes mas de años diferentes
















Corea del Sur 2016















Corea del Sur 2017-1

















Corea del Sur 2017-2


















Corea del Sur 2018-1
















Corea del Sur 2018-2
















Corea del Sur 2019-1









*


----------



## Silverado72 (28 Ago 2019)

Muy elaboradas pero un poco demasiado de comic, quedan algo ridiculas. Es mi opinión.

La anterior del tigre en cambio queda compensada por un diseño más tranquilo y formal del mapa de Corea.


----------



## Forcopula (29 Ago 2019)

Aquí os adjunto unas imagenes de la coleccion "public enemy", de Intaglio Mint que ya os comenté que me parece que tienen muy buen gusto:

CAPONE:




BONNIE Y CLYDE:




JOHN DILLINGER:


----------



## asqueado (29 Ago 2019)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Muy elaboradas pero un poco demasiado de comic, quedan algo ridiculas. Es mi opinión.
> 
> La anterior del tigre en cambio queda compensada por un diseño más tranquilo y formal del mapa de Corea.




* Bueno ya sabes que sacan monedas para todos los " publicos", incluso de Walt Disney, yo le he comprado a mis nietos algunas con esa tematica.


subo alguna mas*













*Niue 5 Dolares 2019 2 onzas de plata Nizaris-Assasins





.*


----------



## JohnGalt (29 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *alguna mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me encanta


----------



## Forcopula (29 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> * Bueno ya sabes que sacan monedas para todos los " publicos", incluso de Walt Disney, yo le he comprado a mis nietos algunas con esa tematica.
> 
> 
> subo alguna mas*
> ...



Preciosa, si costase un ojo de la cara menos seguramente la compraba jajaja


----------



## Silverado72 (29 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> * Bueno ya sabes que sacan monedas para todos los " publicos", incluso de Walt Disney, yo le he comprado a mis nietos algunas con esa tematica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes razón. Para crear afición entre un publico mas joven e impresionable esos diseños si que encajan bastante bien.


----------



## asqueado (29 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Preciosa, si costase un ojo de la cara menos seguramente la compraba jajaja




*  yo tambien la compraria, sabes el precio de la misma no? esa cuando pase un poco de tiempo vale el doble, seguro, yo he comprado monedas porque me gustaban, un poco caras, y se han pasado dos o tres meses y se han revalorizado mas de un 30%, prefiero tener esa moneda, que el fiat.*


----------



## Forcopula (29 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *  yo tambien la compraria, sabes el precio de la misma no? esa cuando pase un poco de tiempo vale el doble, seguro, yo he comprado monedas porque me gustaban, un poco caras, y se han pasado dos o tres meses y se han revalorizado mas de un 30%, prefiero tener esa moneda, que el fiat.*



La he visto por 230 euros, no he querido indagar más acerca del precio, como mucho creo que pagaría 70e y con esfuerzo.. Soy joven y aunque no creo en el fiat es un mal necesario me temo para comprar una vivienda, tengo que cubrir una cantidad de ahorro en metales y cuando esté satisfecho no descarto lanzarme a por ese tipo de premium. Para comprar la vivienda temo que es necesario el ahorro en Fiat..


----------



## Forcopula (29 Ago 2019)

Asqueado, una pregunta con todo el respeto por supuesto y con el único ánimo de comparar baremos. Cuántos €/Oz estás dispuesto a pagar por una moneda premium o de colección sin valor histórico?


----------



## asqueado (30 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> La he visto por 230 euros, no he querido indagar más acerca del precio, como mucho creo que pagaría 70e y con esfuerzo.. Soy joven y aunque no creo en el fiat es un mal necesario me temo para comprar una vivienda, tengo que cubrir una cantidad de ahorro en metales y cuando esté satisfecho no descarto lanzarme a por ese tipo de premium. Para comprar la vivienda temo que es necesario el ahorro en Fiat..




*Pues ya las visto mas barata que yo, pues por 286 la he visto yo, de la pagina que he subido la foto, me parece una pasada, es preciosa, pero yo no me gasto ese dinero en monedas de plata con premiun, es que por un poco mas me compro un kilo de granalla sin alcohol, me comprendes.
A la pregunta que me haces, lo maximo que yo he pagado por una moneda de 1 onza ha sido entre 80 y 85 euros, pero hace muchos años, con tirada muy corta, una del Congo 1000 Francos 2014 AG 31,10 grs Africa Arte y Cultura-Mursi y la otra de Costa de Marfil 1500 Francos CFA 2010 40 grs La Meca- Qibla Brujula, ( tiene una cuchara que cuando la pones en la moneda señala hacia la Meca) al poco tiempo se revalorizaron rapidamente y son dificiles de conseguir por su baja tirada












imagines sacadas de internet, si quieres las busco en las bandejas e intento hacerle una foto mejor si puedo*


----------



## Forcopula (30 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *
> imagines sacadas de internet, si quieres las busco en las bandejas e intento hacerle una foto mejor si puedo*



Ya he buscado por internet, muy chula y más original que las que tienen una simple flecha, dónde va a parar..

Me ha llamado también la atención esta moneda qué vi el otro día en una web , desde el móvil no sé poner la imagen así que pongo el link

https://coinsboutique.com/sites/def...n-2oz-silver-coin-RES_Fotor.jpg?itok=TiYoucI2

Moneda Niue de 2oz con inserción de coral


----------



## Jebediah (30 Ago 2019)

Yo la que más he pagado fue 60€ por una Maple Leaf de plata de 1 oz de 1997. Fue una tirada escasa la de ese año, son difíciles de encontrar y aparte me faltaban esta y otra del 2004 para completar la colección, había que pagar. Colecciones de tiradas muy cortas de 5.000 o menos por ejemplo personalmente no me llaman la atención. Para gustos los colores como debe ser.


----------



## asqueado (30 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Ya he buscado por internet, muy chula y más original que las que tienen una simple flecha, dónde va a parar..
> 
> Me ha llamado también la atención esta moneda qué vi el otro día en una web , desde el móvil no sé poner la imagen así que pongo el link
> 
> ...




*Bonita moneda, a mi me encantan que tengan mucho relieve.-*





oliaras dijo:


> Yo la que más he pagado fue 60€ por una Maple Leaf de plata de 1 oz de 1997. Fue una tirada escasa la de ese año, son difíciles de encontrar y aparte me faltaban esta y otra del 2004 para completar la colección, había que pagar. Colecciones de tiradas muy cortas de 5.000 o menos por ejemplo personalmente no me llaman la atención. Para gustos los colores como debe ser.




*Que barbaridad, si yo no he pagado nunca esa cantidad por ninguna Maple Leaf incluso con el calendario, no estoy muy seguro porque ya me falla la memoria, pero de 12 a 15 euros compraba las mismas




Bueno subo otra mas, me encanta por su relieve, pero su precio ronda algo mas de 200 euros*









*
Niue 2 Dolares 2018 2 onzas plata Bellona*




.


----------



## asqueado (31 Ago 2019)

*algunas mas














Islas Cook 20 dolares 2019 3 onzas plata Atlas sobre 430 euros*


----------



## asqueado (1 Sep 2019)

*alguna mas













Mongolia 500 Togrog 2019 1 onza plata-Oso-. sobre 80 euros

Edito: he buscado el enlace donde he copiado esta moneda y ya ha desaparecido a la venta, ademas el precio lo puse mal



.*


----------



## marquen2303 (1 Sep 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *alguna mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Donde puedo conseguir esta pieza? Gracias


----------



## asqueado (1 Sep 2019)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Donde puedo conseguir esta pieza? Gracias




*Aqui tienes unos pocos enlaces donde comprarla, busca en el sitio mas barato*


Mongolia 500 Togrog 2019 1 onza - Buscar con Google



*Aqui tienes una que esta en puja y queda menos de 24 horas para que finalice, esta sobre 72 euros ahora mismo

500 Togrog Wildlife Protection Gobi Bear - Gobibär Mongolei 1 oz Silber 2019 | eBay*


----------



## Forcopula (2 Sep 2019)

Muy bonita la moneda del oso, me gusta el detalle de los ojos.

Aquí esta moneda de 3 Oz me ha llamado la atención, me habría gustado más si tuviese la forma tradicional de una moneda.


----------



## asqueado (2 Sep 2019)

*Alguna mas





*


----------



## marquen2303 (3 Sep 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *Aqui tienes unos pocos enlaces donde comprarla, busca en el sitio mas barato*
> 
> 
> Mongolia 500 Togrog 2019 1 onza - Buscar con Google
> ...




Hola Asqueado! Al final se quedo en € 89.00 + gastos de envío y me parece que era un buen precio, lastima que no suelo comprar por ebay. Tendré que aprender para la proxima. Gracias


----------



## asqueado (3 Sep 2019)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Hola Asqueado! Al final se quedo en € 89.00 + gastos de envío y me parece que era un buen precio, lastima que no suelo comprar por ebay. Tendré que aprender para la proxima. Gracias




Es que como esta la plata ahora mismo cualquier moneda ademas con premiun no sabes como va a quedar la puja


----------



## asqueado (3 Sep 2019)

*alguna mas
















Alemania 5 Marcos 2019 1 onza plata Allegorien - Britannia & Germania *


----------



## atika (4 Sep 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *alguna mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como esta hay otra pero con la germania sola ¿Es una nueva colección?


----------



## asqueado (4 Sep 2019)

atika dijo:


> Como esta hay otra pero con la germania sola ¿Es una nueva colección?




*A cual te refieres a esta, pues no lo se si Alemania ha sacado alguna serie nueva








*


----------



## asqueado (4 Sep 2019)

*Hoy os subo como cosa excepcional unas monedas conmemorativas   de la suerte con envio gratuito, que no son de plata, ni tampoco interesantes














































basta con voltear las moneda de la suerte para ver lo que toca hacer *









*se pueden pedir aqui*

https://www.joom.com/es/products/5b4d9e1f8b451301a4a32412


----------



## atika (4 Sep 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *A cual te refieres a esta, pues no lo se si Alemania ha sacado alguna serie nueva
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, a esa


----------



## Mrbcn (7 Sep 2019)

La verdad es que hay monedas muy bonitas, pero el precio de algunas tira para atrás. Yo acabo de comprar mis primeras onzas bullion y ya estoy mirando premium...


----------



## Benemerito (7 Sep 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *A cual te refieres a esta, pues no lo se si Alemania ha sacado alguna serie nueva
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me encanta. ¿Precio y web de venta, por favor?


----------



## olestalkyn (5 Ene 2020)

Repasando hilos...


----------



## asqueado (4 Sep 2020)

Primera edicion de la serie bestias de Germania, muestra a Fafnir como un antepasado del dragon
5 marcos
1 onza
2020
silver 999
Mint Germania
25.000 piezas


----------



## asqueado (4 Sep 2020)

algunas mas


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Sep 2020)

¡Se te echaba de menos por aquí @asqueado !

¡Sigue, sigue deleitándonos con estas preciosidades!


----------



## asqueado (4 Sep 2020)

*Ruanda 50 francos 2020 1 onza Mayflower High Relief Antique













*


----------



## asqueado (4 Sep 2020)

*Mongolia 500 Togrog 2020 1 onza Prof Magestic Eagle





*


----------



## Forcopula (6 Sep 2020)

Colección: 4 Auspicious Beasts

2 onzas

Azure Dragon (Niue Islands)


----------



## Forcopula (6 Sep 2020)

Colección: 4 Auspicious Beasts

White Tiger (Chad)

Me gusta más esta porque no tiene a la vieja


----------



## asqueado (11 Sep 2020)




----------



## Hoju (12 Sep 2020)

Esas de niue Están increíbles....donde se compran?he visto que sacan muchas series espectaculares...y muchas al año, pero muy caras...y he buscado y no veo ninguna web donde pueda ver las series que han sacado y su evolución.. 
Sólo veo algunos modelos en eBay que se me cae la baba...y prefiero comprar en la web original


----------



## Forcopula (12 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Esas de niue Están increíbles....donde se compran?he visto que sacan muchas series espectaculares...y muchas al año, pero muy caras...y he buscado y no veo ninguna web donde pueda ver las series que han sacado y su evolución..
> Sólo veo algunos modelos en eBay que se me cae la baba...y prefiero comprar en la web original



Aquí en Europa una de las páginas especializadas donde suelen tener estas monedas con tanto premium es Powercoin.it , de hecho también venden en ebay y en su web tienen el precio más bajo que allí.
Aparte de eBay algo hay de vez en cuando en goldsilver, en emk he visto también algunas y no tengo ninguna más fichada, pero en la primera ya tienes, si te interesa me enviaron un código con un 5% de descuento (no es de referido, es un código genérico) y los envíos son gratuitos.

Edito: ya he visto que el compañero Mutley ha puesto la web de powercoin en otro hilo, aquí os pongo el código de descuento (hay que quitar las comillas)
"POWER5OFF20"


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (12 Sep 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos. Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro, recién me registré aunque empecé a leer sobre "metales" en él allá por 2013.

Muchos nombres de usuarios me suenan ya de entonces. Gracias a ellos aprendí lo poco que sé.

Y quiero agradecer especialmente a Fernando los consejos que me dio aquel año, yo tenía otro nombre de usuario, quiero darle las gracias otra vez. Fernando, ya te enviaré un privado.

A Asqueado mil gracias por sus contribuciones. Lo considero un maestro en este tema.

En cuanto a este post y las monedas mostradas, maravillosas.

Soy una enamorada de las monedas de Bielorrusia, Kazajistán, Polonia, Mongolia...El resto también, pero esas son mi debilidad.

Quizá son menos populares que otras pero me parecen de una belleza especial.

Os voy a poner una que tiene ya años, un estilo nada sofisticado. Es la primera moneda que compré solo por parecerme preciosa, sin ningún otro criterio.

Técnicamente es una medalla más que una moneda, según se especifica en las fotos donde aparecen sus datos e historia.








Y aquí foto de una moneda china de temática "coronavirus", la encontré hoy cotilleando en internet.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (12 Sep 2020)

asqueado dijo:


> *Hoy os subo como cosa excepcional unas monedas conmemorativas   de la suerte con envio gratuito, que no son de plata, ni tampoco interesantes
> 
> basta con voltear las moneda de la suerte para ver lo que toca hacer *
> 
> ...


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (12 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Esas de niue Están increíbles....donde se compran?he visto que sacan muchas series espectaculares...y muchas al año, pero muy caras...y he buscado y no veo ninguna web donde pueda ver las series que han sacado y su evolución..
> Sólo veo algunos modelos en eBay que se me cae la baba...y prefiero comprar en la web original



En topworldcoins he encontrado esta, tienen bastantes monedas de Niue, por si quieres echar un vistazo. Por lo demás, no sé qué tal será ese sitio. Desde luego, variedad tiene. 

Web original no sé decirte. Ese es otro asunto del que me gustaría aprender. 

El otro día encontré el enlace de la "casa de la moneda" -perdón por mi falta de vocabulario técnico- de Polonia, que en realidad era el del Banco central nacional, creo, y de primeras no venden a particulares no polacos, ni aunque sean europeos. 

Me quedé muy sorprendida. 

No sé cómo funciona el tema en este mundillo, pero me temo que no debe de ser tan fácil acceder a la web de una MINT o CECA y adquirir monedas como particular. 

A ver si alguien nos ayuda en nuestra ignorancia.


----------



## asqueado (14 Sep 2020)

El proximo dia 14 de Octubre la ceca austriaca saca la venta la cuarta moneda de las cinco que componen la serie de cuentos de caballeros, cuentan con faciales de 10 euros en metales de cobre y plata 925. 
Yo estoy realizando dicha coleccion con las monedas de cobre, que por cierto luce tan bien, o mejor, que las de plata, esa es mi apreciacion y son mas baratas


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (14 Sep 2020)

Hoju, me acordé de tu comentario en el otro hilo... Esta es de 2 oz y la tienes ahí mismito, a un click, las ofrece Power Coin a través de Amazon. 
Son de una colección de fósiles, me parecen muy bonitas. Sus precios se salen de mis esquemas.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (14 Sep 2020)

Esta también me parece bonita. 
Aprovecho para preguntar a los expertos por lo de moneda de plata "siliconada". Nunca lo había leído hasta ahora. 




La foto y la información son de la tienda de Power Coin en Amazon.


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Sep 2020)

Hola! ¿Cual de estas dos monedas os parece más interesante/bonita y porqué? Motivos tantos de gusto personal, como técnicos (potencial de revalorización, tirada, etc.)... yo ni siquiera sé donde consultar la tirada de las monedas. Por detrás la cara de la vieja de UK, como no. En fin gracias, cualquier aporte es bienvenido!!


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Sep 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola! ¿Cual de estas dos monedas os parece más interesante/bonita y porqué? Motivos tantos de gusto personal, como técnicos (potencial de revalorización, tirada, etc.)... yo ni siquiera sé donde consultar la tirada de las monedas. Por detrás la cara de la vieja de UK, como no. En fin gracias, cualquier aporte es bienvenido!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 439981
> Ver archivo adjunto 439982



La de Antigua & Barbuda pertenece a una serie y la tirada es de 25k mientras que la otra es bullion puro y duro y que no pertenece a ninguna serie ni cambia el motivo.

Aquí te dicen más sobre la serie:

Scottsdale Mint's expansive Eastern Caribbean 8 series of bullion coins returns in 2020 for a third run


----------



## Daviot (23 Sep 2020)

Yo cogería la primera de Cook Islands suelen volar rápido. La otra del caribe he visto youtubers que mencionan que dan problemas de manchas de leche.


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Yo cogería la primera de Cook Islands suelen volar rápido. La otra del caribe he visto youtubers que mencionan que dan problemas de manchas de leche.



Las Cook Islands también dan problemas de manchas de leche y creo que la tirada es de 250k. Pero para gustos los colores.


----------



## Daviot (23 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Las Cook Islands también dan problemas de manchas de leche y creo que la tirada es de 250k. Pero para gustos los colores.



Pues como comento vuelan rápido y no suelen tener el precio regalado, por algo será.


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Sep 2020)

Gracias por vuestros aportes. Ya que estamos, para comprar un tubo de bullion básico: canguros, maples, filarmónicas, britanias..... ¿os decantaríais siempre por la que esté mejor de precio? ¿alguna tiene algún punto mejor que las otras? No pregunto por tiendas donde comprar, porque creo que ya me sé casi todas, y tampoco quiero forzar la máquina preguntando por esa tienda super oculta que tiene unos precios tan cojonudos... toca investigar. Simplemente si hay algún motivo para decantarse por alguna básica u otra, aparte del precio (obviando el diseño). Gracias! saludos


----------



## Daviot (23 Sep 2020)

Además la de Cook Islands suele tener pequeñas variaciones en el diseño según el año.





2020










2018







2017


----------



## Daviot (23 Sep 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Gracias por vuestros aportes. Ya que estamos, para comprar un tubo de bullion básico: canguros, maples, filarmónicas, britanias..... ¿os decantaríais siempre por la que esté mejor de precio? ¿alguna tiene algún punto mejor que las otras? No pregunto por tiendas donde comprar, porque creo que ya me sé casi todas, y tampoco quiero forzar la máquina preguntando por esa tienda super oculta que tiene unos precios tan cojonudos... toca investigar. Simplemente si hay algún motivo para decantarse por alguna básica u otra, aparte del precio (obviando el diseño). Gracias! saludos



La mejor el Maple ya que en 2018 solucionaron el problema de las manchas de leche que ya no tiene y además a diferencia de otras bullion incorpora 2 medidas antifalsificación que son los radios finos que recorren todo el fondo de la moneda y la hoja de arce diminuta donde dentro se graba con laser el año de la moneda.


----------



## Beto (24 Sep 2020)

Yo no sé qué tienen las monedas con barcos, que las quiero todas
Bueno, esa serie de monedas triangulares de naufragios no me acaba de llamar ....


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (24 Sep 2020)

Yo ayer descubrí esta colección, preciosísima para mi gusto. Eso sí, a unos precios que no puedo permitirme.

Quizá rompe con el estilo de otras de temáticas mucho más populares.



Existe en versión cupro-níquel y aún así veo unos precios desorbitados.
Solo encuentro estas fotos de la colección, si alguien tuviera más información lo agradecería.


----------



## Forcopula (29 Sep 2020)

Moneda para conmemorar el 700 aniversario de La Divina Comedia, en la moneda se representa el infierno de Dante. Es de 5 oz. Y como nos gusta a todos, sin la cara de la vieja


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 Sep 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Moneda para conmemorar el 700 aniversario de La Divina Comedia, en la moneda se representa el infierno de Dante. Es de 5 oz. Y como nos gusta a todos, sin la cara de la vieja



Joder, que pasada..... 500 eurillos de nada en Power Coin... tirada de 333 monedas... muy chula.


----------



## Beto (29 Sep 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Moneda para conmemorar el 700 aniversario de La Divina Comedia, en la moneda se representa el infierno de Dante. Es de 5 oz. Y como nos gusta a todos, sin la cara de la vieja







igualita que cualquier moneda de la FNMT


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Sep 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Moneda para conmemorar el 700 aniversario de La Divina Comedia, en la moneda se representa el infierno de Dante. Es de 5 oz. Y como nos gusta a todos, sin la cara de la vieja



Con esa napia parece un cacique panchi


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (29 Sep 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Moneda para conmemorar el 700 aniversario de La Divina Comedia, en la moneda se representa el infierno de Dante. Es de 5 oz. Y como nos gusta a todos, sin la cara de la vieja



Madredelamorhermoso!!! 
Preciosísima.


----------



## asqueado (29 Sep 2020)

*Os subo el catalogo numismatico del 50º Aniversario que emite una de las empresas alemanas mas grandes en venta de monedas y material que hay en Europa, como es Reppa.
Cuenta con mas de 130 paginas con las ultimas novedades que han puesto a la venta. 
Este catalogo nos sirve como un gran escaparate de actualidad por el que podemos curiosear durante un buen rato*



https://www.reppa.de/downloads/20K11_Jubilaeumskatalog.pdf


Fuente: numismatica visual


----------



## conde84 (30 Sep 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola! ¿Cual de estas dos monedas os parece más interesante/bonita y porqué? Motivos tantos de gusto personal, como técnicos (potencial de revalorización, tirada, etc.)... yo ni siquiera sé donde consultar la tirada de las monedas. Por detrás la cara de la vieja de UK, como no. En fin gracias, cualquier aporte es bienvenido!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 439981
> Ver archivo adjunto 439982



Yo cogería la bounty de Islas Cook sin duda.
Es más bonita para mí gusto y más demandada, a pesar de ser bullion, debido a su forma de distribución no es fácil de encontrar y en poco tiempo ya tiene un cierto sobreprecio, no es una bullion normal.
La otra a pesar de su tirada estoy seguro que nadie se acordará de ella en poco tiempo y será una más, de las cientos de monedas que empiezan vendiendose con premium y en pocos años acaban vendiendose a precio bullion.


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Oct 2020)

God bless America!


----------



## asqueado (4 Oct 2020)

*Moneda de Palau 20 Dolares 2019, 3 onzas Silver, acabado antiguo, Pandora Box

Esta moneda de Plata de 3 Oz está dedicada a un artefacto de la mitología Griega que parece ser valioso, pero que en realidad es una maldición - la Caja de Pandora. La moneda cuenta con increíbles Relieves y detalles gracias a la nueva tecnología EHR, tiene un diseño increíble y se entrega en una caja, junto con el Certificado de Autenticidad. Tirada limitada de 666 piezas en el mundo 











la segunda edicion de este año es esta que saldra a finales de este mes

Esta moneda de Plata de 3 Oz es la segunda edición de la serie "Evil Within" y está dedicada a Escila y Caribdis, dos monstruos de la mitología Griega. La moneda cuenta con impresionantes Altos Relieves y detalles, gracias a la tecnología Smartminting, tiene un Acabado Antiguo y se entrega en una caja, junto con el Certificado de Autenticidad. Tirada limitada de sólo 666 piezas en todo el mundo. *






















SCYLLA AND CHARYBDIS Escila Caribdis Evil Within 3 Oz Moneda Plata 20$ Palau 2020



.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (5 Oct 2020)

Alphonse Mucha, checo, es uno de los más altos exponentes del Art Nouveau europeo.
He estado buscando a ver si existía alguna colección de monedas de plata dedicadas a sus bellísimas obras y he encontrado estas opciones.

Serie Zodiaco, Niue, 2011.




Esta otra
￼


Una de ellas



Esa misma en versión coloreada, que particularmente me gusta más porque los diseños de Mucha son en sí muy bonitos pero inseparables de sus colores tan característicos.


￼Reverso
￼





Mi pregunta para Asqueado -o cualquiera de los amables expertos que hay en el post- es si podría explicarme qué significa Mint Anónima y si eso influye en la "calidad" de las monedas.

Supongo que se refiere a que es una Mint elegida por la Fundación Alphonse Mucha para lanzar una colección conmemorativa, que por tanto no en ninguna "Casa de la Moneda oficial de las existentes.
Eso le resta valor?
Es común que una institución particular recurra a una Mint desconocida o anónima?
Me parece algo muy curioso.

Y por último, esta otra:




ACTUALIZO con enlace a Anonymous Mint sección The Mucha Collection.


----------



## Tichy (5 Oct 2020)

No es ninguna mint "anónima". Es una mint independiente (privada) americana que se llama así: Anonymous.

En cuanto a las monedas en sí, no cabe duda de que son preciosas, y si te gustan pues todos tenemos algún capricho así, fruto de un momento de debilidad  . Ahora bien, mi consejo es no exagerar con compras de este tipo, con un valor en metal tan alejado del spot.


----------



## conde84 (5 Oct 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> No es ninguna mint "anónima". Es una mint independiente (privada) americana que se llama así: Anonymous.
> 
> En cuanto a las monedas en sí, no cabe duda de que son preciosas, y si te gustan pues todos tenemos algún capricho así, fruto de un momento de debilidad  . Ahora bien, mi consejo es no exagerar con compras de este tipo, con un valor en metal tan alejado del spot.





Acabo de caer ahora y nunca le di importancia en que cecas privadas emiten moneda con valor facial de distintos paises ¿como es esto posible?
¿estos paises dan derechos a empresas privadas para producir dinero?


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (5 Oct 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> No es ninguna mint "anónima". Es una mint independiente (privada) americana que se llama así: Anonymous.
> 
> En cuanto a las monedas en sí, no cabe duda de que son preciosas, y si te gustan pues todos tenemos algún capricho así, fruto de un momento de debilidad  . Ahora bien, mi consejo es no exagerar con compras de este tipo, con un valor en metal tan alejado del spot.



Ángela Manuela!
No tenía ni idea.
Así que Anonymus es una Mint privada.
Buscaré a ver qué más cosas han sacado.

Era mera curiosidad.
Evidentemente es una colección para los enamorados de Mucha. Como si sacan una sobre Klimt, que seguro que la habrá (ya miraré).

Para gustos... A ver, sé que mi opinión no es mayoritaria, pero si las consigues a buen precio o precio muy razonable, prefiero echar un ratejo mirando monedas coloreadas de Alphonse Mucha antes que de personajes de Marvel.

El otro día tuve en la mano una onza de Bart Simpson y me daban ganas de llorar. Pues como si miro una de Donald.

Ya que haces un esfuerzo al pagarla -yo al menos lo hago- al menos que te dé cierto gustirrinín.

Muchas gracias, de verdad!


----------



## Tichy (5 Oct 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> Acabo de caer ahora y nunca le di importancia en que cecas privadas emiten moneda con valor facial de distintos paises ¿como es esto posible?
> ¿estos paises dan derechos a empresas privadas para producir dinero?



El detalle de los acuerdos lo desconozco, pero desde luego es algo habitual. No solo en países maomenos de coña, como la inundación de onzas de Tokelau, Niue, Tuvalu y demás. Por ejemplo las arcas de Noé armenias las fabrica una mint privada alemana como se comentaba en otro hilo.


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Oct 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> El detalle de los acuerdos lo desconozco, pero desde luego es algo habitual. No solo en países maomenos de coña, como la inundación de onzas de Tokelau, Niue, Tuvalu y demás. Por ejemplo las arcas de Noé armenias las fabrica una mint privada alemana como se comentaba en otro hilo.



¿Sabes si la República de Armenia se beneficia de alguna forma de la compra de esas onzas por parte de consumidores europeos? ¿O es un negocio puramente alemán? Lo digo porque a veces lo pienso, que en caso de comprar más si baja algo la plata, me gustaría apoyar a ese país ahora que está siendo porculizado por Azerbaiyán.... al menos tiene valor facial de 500 drams....


----------



## Tichy (5 Oct 2020)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Ángela Manuela!
> No tenía ni idea.
> Así que Anonymus es una Mint privada.
> Buscaré a ver qué más cosas han sacado.
> ...



A mí también me sorprende el éxito de las chapas de Marvel, Simpsons y similares. De hecho aunque tengan valor facial, para mí son más chapas que monedas. 
Por cierto que de las de Mucha recuerdo haber visto alguna en una subasta, creo que de Tauler y Fau, pero no recuerdo el remate. Te lo digo porque normalmente las monedas de este tipo las puedes pillar en subasta más baratas que en la tienda original. Pero claro, exige dedicación y suerte.


----------



## Muttley (5 Oct 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> Acabo de caer ahora y nunca le di importancia en que cecas privadas emiten moneda con valor facial de distintos paises ¿como es esto posible?
> ¿estos paises dan derechos a empresas privadas para producir dinero?



Así es.
Es generalizado.
Niue, Tuvalu, Palau, Ghana, Somalia o Cook Islands.
Por ejemplo, la Bavarian mint acuña monedas tanto de Somalia (los elefantes somalis) de 1000 shillings al cambio unos 1,73$ y el Cook Islands Bounty de 2NZ$ Entorno a 1,33$.
Lo que hace la mint es abonar en divisas fuertes al país como pago de derechos al menos el valor facial de la moneda. Técnicamente no hay variación de base monetaria en el país y el valor facial es tan pequeño con un peso de plata de 1oz que nadie lo va a usar.
Esto por ejemplo en el elefante de Somalia con tiradas de 150000 monedas, pues es un “pico” para el país (unos 260000$) por prestar el nombre....y ya.
La mint añade este coste al premium y a correr.


----------



## Tichy (5 Oct 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> ¿Sabes si la República de Armenia se beneficia de alguna forma de la compra de esas onzas por parte de consumidores europeos? ¿O es un negocio puramente alemán? Lo digo porque a veces lo pienso, que en caso de comprar más si baja algo la plata, me gustaría apoyar a ese país ahora que está siendo porculizado por Azerbaiyán.... al menos tiene valor facial de 500 drams....



Ni idea del acuerdo concreto, pero en tanto en cuanto son monedas de curso legal en Armenia, entiendo que a más ventas más comisiones. Dudo que sea una cantidad fija.


----------



## asqueado (6 Oct 2020)

*Serie de monedas La Magia del oro, sacada por Austria el año pasado de 16,23 grs de oro


Austria 100 euros 2019 Mesopotamia 16,23 grs de oro













la de este año es esta*


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (7 Oct 2020)

Perdonad que yo siga en mis mundos... Al hilo de lo comentado sobre la colección de monedas en homenaje a Mucha, aquí esta preciosidad que imagino será imposible de encontrar a un precio no prohibitivo...Solo para forofos de Klimt, por supuesto.




Lloro.

Edito porque acabo de encontrar estas otras de Klimt. 

Esta de Niue. 



O esta de Camerún


Ambas con un peso inferior a una onza. 
Y a un precio de venta subidito. Lo dicho, solo para muy, muy amantes de Klimt. 


(P.D.: perdonad, esto de editar y poner fotos con el movil se me da fatal).


----------



## Forcopula (7 Oct 2020)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Perdonad que yo siga en mis mundos... Al hilo de lo comentado sobre la colección de monedas en homenaje a Mucha, aquí esta preciosidad que imagino será imposible de encontrar a un precio no prohibitivo...Solo para forofos de Klimt, por supuesto.
> Ver archivo adjunto 452543
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 452544
> ...



En catawiki las he visto a menudo, no creo que te cueste conseguirlas a un precio "moderado" (alrededor de los 50 + envío o mejor si tienes suerte)


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (7 Oct 2020)

A propósito de esta moneda


South Korea 2020 Korean Tiger, 1 oz Plata

quisiera preguntar varias cosas:
Cómo se deciden las series que va a emitir una CECA? 
Cómo funciona ese asunto? 
Entiendo que si en un año se conmemora algún hito de la humanidad o algún hecho histótico crucial, el tema será "global" y cada CECA se adscribirá libremente... 

Por qué en cambio de otros temas quizá solo una o dos participan?Hay países como Camerún que sorprenden por la variedad de series y temas... Por no hablar de Niue, que es aún más amplio, creo. 

Habrá "exclusividades" negociadas o cada una tendrá plena libertad para emitir colecciones de lo que les apetezca? 

Algunas tocan muchos "palos", otras son muy poco "comerciales"... Cómo funciona todo eso? 

Por ejemplo, la de la imagen pertenece a la serie de Tigre Coreano que comenzó en 2016. 

Por qué la FMNT -aunque sea un churro- no saca onzas de plata de una serie sobre el Lince Ibérico? (sin plantar el Pirulí de RTVE en ellas, que me ha parecido un detalle sorprendente en la de Corea del Sur). 

Por qué la FMNT no saca monedas de onza que no sean siempre temas estrictamente "tan serios y poco comerciales"? 

Os imagináis una serie dedicada a la Copla? O sobre la gaita gallega y asturiana? O la guitarra española? ... Cerámica, petroglifos celtas, dinosaurios en la península...

Los payasos de la tele...La canción protesta iberoamericana...La movida de los 80...Hay mil millones de cosas. 
No digo que esos temas interesen a todo el mundo, pero seguro que tendría su mercado. Somos badtante sosainas. 

Por qué no está España en ese mercado de la moneda de onza de plata coloreada de inversión-colección? 

Si todo esto que he preguntado ya está respondido en algún otro lugar, os agradecería la información.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Oct 2020)

Para el fan de Klimt comentarle que entre otras también existen emisiones más económicas de 2,5€ y 25€.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (9 Oct 2020)

Para los más poderosos del foro o con varios antojos con el ojo echado, 5x4 en powercoin


----------



## estupeharto (9 Oct 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Para los más poderosos del foro o con varios antojos con el ojo echado, 5x4 en powercoin



Estaría bien (o quizás no), que hubiera este tipo de ofertas, pero en esta web está todo pintarrajeado e inflado.

Esta onza a 2120 € y no disponible encima.... Esto es para sibaritas con mucho dinero. Y detrás la pérfida albión de siempre.


----------



## asqueado (14 Oct 2020)

La Kookaburra del 2021


----------



## Beto (14 Oct 2020)

ya van saliendo las 2021


----------



## Desplumado (15 Oct 2020)

Locura realizada...223 euros pero me encanta


----------



## asqueado (7 Nov 2020)

China 10 Yuan 2021


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Nov 2020)

Desplumado dijo:


> Locura realizada...223 euros pero me encanta
> Ver archivo adjunto 459781



Super chula

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Nov 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> ¿Sabes si la República de Armenia se beneficia de alguna forma de la compra de esas onzas por parte de consumidores europeos? ¿O es un negocio puramente alemán? Lo digo porque a veces lo pienso, que en caso de comprar más si baja algo la plata, me gustaría apoyar a ese país ahora que está siendo porculizado por Azerbaiyán.... al menos tiene valor facial de 500 drams....



Yo cogi unas pocas Arcas y es una moneda bien chula. 

Supongo que Armenia se llevará sus buenos royalties o lo que sea

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silver94 (7 Nov 2020)

Preciosa. No he podido resistirme a comprar un puñado.


----------



## asqueado (25 Nov 2020)

*Bonita moneda de oro*

Bella moneda rememora las batallas por la Gran Moravia


----------



## kragh (25 Nov 2020)

asqueado dijo:


> *Bonita moneda de oro*
> 
> Bella moneda rememora las batallas por la Gran Moravia



Toda la razón que odiosas son las comparaciones.


----------



## asqueado (1 Dic 2020)

*Esta moneda de Plata de 3 Oz es el primer número de la nueva serie "Moments of Love", dedicada a un antiguo texto sánscrito indio sobre la sexualidad, el erotismo - Kama Sutra. La moneda tiene una interesante coloración, un bonito relieve, tiene un acabado antiguo y viene en un estuche, junto con el Certificado de Autenticidad. Tirada limitada de 500 piezas en el mundo. 


Año 2019










Año 2020





*


----------



## Silver94 (8 Ene 2021)

De la colección Prehistoric Life sacaron la segunda con el Plesiosaurus que es horrible, pero la tercera me parece bastante bonita.


----------



## asqueado (13 Ene 2021)

*Tchad 2021 - The Treasurists - Saladin - Moneda plata 10000 Francos 2 oz*






*Descripción*
Esta moneda de plata fina de 2 onzas está acuñada en alto relieve y se complementa con un acabado de plata envejecida. El objeto de colección muestra el retrato de perfil lateral del Saladino con su armadura en un contexto del propio héroe liderando su ejército contra los Cruzados. En el anverso figura la moneda de curso legal, el Escudo de Armas del Tchad, estilizado con escritura árabe.
Saladino, la rectitud de la fe, fue el sultán de Egipto y uno de los héroes musulmanes más famosos. El mayor triunfo de Saladino sobre los cruzados europeos se produjo en la batalla de Hattin en 1187, que allanó el camino para la reconquista islámica de Jerusalén y otras ciudades de Tierra Santa en el Cercano Oriente.
La reputación de generosidad, religiosidad y compromiso de Saladino con los principios más elevados de la guerra santa ha sido idealizada por fuentes musulmanas y por muchos occidentales, incluido Dante, quien lo colocó en compañía de Héctor, Eneas y César como un "pagano virtuoso".


*.*


----------



## asqueado (15 Ene 2021)

*Australia 1 dolar 2021 AG 1 oz año del Buey






*


----------



## conde84 (19 Ene 2021)

¿alguno sabe cuando sale la eagle 2021 de plata que este año trae diseño nuevo?


----------



## Daviot (19 Ene 2021)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿alguno sabe cuando sale la eagle 2021 de plata que este año trae diseño nuevo?



La que lleva el diseño nuevo saldrá a partir del verano.


----------



## Forcopula (20 Ene 2021)

Proxima Big Five de Sudáfrica y la última de la colección.
Muy buen sabor me deja la colección ya que los diseños han estado a la altura. El premium de las 2 últimas desorbitado pero bueno.


----------



## Forcopula (20 Ene 2021)

Próxima wedge-tailed de la Perth Mint, no está mal el diseño, pero la del año pasado le da mil vueltas creo yo.


----------



## Forcopula (20 Ene 2021)

Y esta es la primera de una nueva serie de la Mint de Nueva Zelanda, puede que esté un poco trillada la temática, pero tiene tirón y veo una moneda con buen potencial de revalorización (dependiendo del precio de salida también)


----------



## Daviot (20 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Próxima wedge-tailed de la Perth Mint, no está mal el diseño, pero la del año pasado le da mil vueltas creo yo.



Diseño innovador con reminiscencias a la Libertad mejicana. Una pena que tenga una tirada elevada de 50.000 ejemplares.


----------



## Daviot (20 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Y esta es la primera de una nueva serie de la Mint de Nueva Zelanda, puede que esté un poco trillada la temática, pero tiene tirón y veo una moneda con buen potencial de revalorización (dependiendo del precio de salida también)



Esta hay que pillarla sí o sí.


----------



## Silver94 (20 Ene 2021)

Joder la de batman es preciosa. Y no me gusta el personaje, pero el diseño mola.


----------



## Beto (20 Ene 2021)

Viendo lo que pasó con Spiderman, la de Batman cae...si no se pasan claro....que las de James Bond están muy arriba


----------



## Beto (20 Ene 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 542050
> Ver archivo adjunto 542051
> 
> 
> ...



Es para grabarsela en la frente a más de un "diseñador"....así, apretando mucho con el pulgar


----------



## Razkin (20 Ene 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Esta hay que pillarla sí o sí.



¿Seguros que esta será la buena? . Quiero decir, la que llegue a revalorizarse al menos los primeros años. Tipo la Spiderman, primera de la serie Marvel. He perdido la cuenta de las monedas de Batman que ya he visto. Y pensando en la serie, pocos héroes de DC Comics, tienen gancho elevado. Aunque una buen diseño de moneda para Power Girl tendría su punto. Ya me entendéis ...


----------



## asqueado (20 Ene 2021)

algunas mas


----------



## Blackest (21 Ene 2021)

¿Donde compráis las monedas que estáis poniendo?

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Donde compráis las monedas que estáis poniendo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk



Hola. Yo soy el que menos sabe aquí, pero te aporto esta página donde venden monedas bastante estrambóticas y curiosas:

Monedas Coleccionables en Plata y Oro - Power Coin

También me he preguntado muchas veces lo mismo que tu, y aparte de esa página conozco las típicas, donde no suelen tener monedas tan "raras". Un saludo!


----------



## asqueado (22 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Donde compráis las monedas que estáis poniendo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk



Bueno de las ultimas monedas que he subido es de una pagina web, de venta al por mayor, segun dicen es una pagina para distribuidores.
De las normales, pues por algun sitio tengo que tener una carpeta con mas de 100 web de venta de Mps de mi epoca, quizas algunas hallan desaparecido, tanto nacionales como extranjeras, en algunas de ellas compraba, siempre mirando una peseta
Yo estoy servido desde hace mucho tiempo y compro alguna que otra que me guste, pero poco.
Tambien lo he dicho en muchas ocasiones, los que somos de capital, llegaros y visitais a los compro-oro, quizas os lleveis una sorpresa de lo que puedan tener en monedas, tanto de oro como de plata, de esta forma no teneis que pujar en web de subastas o compras con alto coste del envio.
Tambien he comprado alguna que otra a traves de Ebay.de ( muzen) o Ebay.com ( coins) con verdaderas gangas, algunos de los vendedores de dicha pagina, tienen web particular donde puedes comprobar que valen mucho mas baratas las monedas y le puedes comprar directamente.


----------



## conde84 (22 Ene 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> La que lleva el diseño nuevo saldrá a partir del verano.



¿Osea que este año sale con los dos diseños? Porque con el diseño "antiguo" ya se está vendiendo la del 2021


----------



## conde84 (22 Ene 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Diseño "antiguo" no, a las gradadas se las llama del 2021 type1. Asi que por logica ....



Quiero decir que ha salido la del 2021 con el diseño de toda vida y yo pense que este año cambiaba de diseño y veo que va a cambiar a mediados de año, osea que para este año tenemos dos diseños de ella.


----------



## nedantes (22 Ene 2021)

En este año 2021 la mint sacará ambos modelos, de momento está a la venta el diseño anterior



conde84 dijo:


> Quiero decir que ha salido la del 2021 con el diseño de toda vida y yo pense que este año cambiaba de diseño y veo que no.


----------



## Daviot (23 Ene 2021)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿Osea que este año sale con los dos diseños? Porque con el diseño "antiguo" ya se está vendiendo la del 2021



Sí, lo de que sale con los dos diseños ya lo avisé hace tiempo en otro hilo que hay sobre monedas Hilo sobre monedas y lingotes de inversión..

A partir del verano ( no especifican la fecha exacta ) es cuando empezarán a sacar el nuevo diseño, pero no sólo en la de plata ( American Silver Eagle), también cambia el diseño en la de oro ( American Golden Eagle ).

Además del cambio de diseño se añaden medidas de seguridad a 3 niveles.

- Nivel 1. Visible a simple vista para verificaciones rápidas
- Nivel 2. Sólo visible utilizando una lupa.
- Nivel 3. Sólo verificable por personal de la Mint y el servicio secreto de USA.

Además en el cambio de diseño está prevista también renovar la imagen de la Libertad del anverso.

Vamos que con tantos cambios igual hay algún error en alguna moneda y por eso puede ser muy interesante ir comprando todas las que salgan con el nuevo diseño.


----------



## Forcopula (23 Ene 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> .
> 
> Vamos que con tantos cambios igual hay algún error en alguna moneda y por eso puede ser muy interesante ir comprando todas las que salgan con el nuevo diseño.



Estás en todo Daviot, no había caido en esa consecuencia y si que hace que sea muy interesante pillar un tubo de plata y una moneda de oro por ese lado


----------



## Daviot (23 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Estás en todo Daviot, no había caido en esa consecuencia y si que hace que sea muy interesante pillar un tubo de plata y una moneda de oro por ese lado



Sí, todas las que salgan incluidas las de oro en todos sus tamaños. Nunca se sabe donde van a meter la pata. Aunque no fuera así y no cometieran ningún error también es interesante tener todas estas monedas de un año clave que sólo se emitirán durante 6 meses.

La pena es que ediciones especiales como las Proof es bastante difícil conseguirlas fuera de USA sin sobreprecio considerable, pero que si presenta la oportunidad no habrá que dudarlo ni un segundo.


----------



## Beto (23 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Donde compráis las monedas que estáis poniendo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk



Muchas de estas monedas solo las veo aqui xD y si hay alguna en alguna tienda, muchas tienen precios impagables....


----------



## asqueado (26 Ene 2021)

St. Helena 1 Libra 2021 1 oz plata


----------



## asqueado (4 Feb 2021)

*ESTADOS UNIDOS 1 dólar 2021 1 onza Santa María coloreada

a mi no me gusta las monedas coloreadas, pero para gustos los colores*


----------



## Nerblu (5 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> algunas mas



Que bonitas estas! Pero que precios :/ 2020 2oz $5 NZD Niue Silver Twelve Labours of Hercules


----------



## Beto (5 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> St. Helena 1 Libra 2021 1 oz plata
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 555757
> Ver archivo adjunto 555759



esta se me ha escapado!! la tenia ahi ahi....mecachis.....


----------



## asqueado (8 Feb 2021)

TUVALU 1 Dolar 2021 plata 1 Oz John Wayne


----------



## asqueado (10 Feb 2021)

Australia 1 Dolar 2021 1 oz silver Canguro


----------



## Silver94 (15 Feb 2021)

Beto dijo:


> esta se me ha escapado!! la tenia ahi ahi....mecachis.....



Si te das prisa puedes conseguir alguna en ElDorado, aunque por lo que parece tienen menos de 100 unidades y volarán.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (15 Feb 2021)

He comprado esta hoy x 32 evro's. Wena inversion?

​


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (15 Feb 2021)

Mi contribución:

Japón 1 Yen 
(Año 29) 1896 
era Meiji - emperador Mutsuhito


----------



## Beto (15 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Si te das prisa puedes conseguir alguna en ElDorado, aunque por lo que parece tienen menos de 100 unidades y volarán.



mil gracias!!! a sus pies!


----------



## conde84 (15 Feb 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> He comprado esta hoy x 32 evro's. Wena inversion?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 573450​



Ni buena ni mala inversion, es bullion, si sube la plata sera buena inversion y si baja pues no tanto.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (15 Feb 2021)

conde84 dijo:


> Ni buena ni mala inversion, es bullion, si sube la plata sera buena inversion y si baja pues no tanto.



Tienes razón, lo que dices es tal cual, tambien pienso que hay que saber elegir el momento para liquidar.

Esta en particular me parece wen investment pork no es una maple leaf normal, que estan casi al mismo precio, por lo cual creo que podré exprimirle mas premium llegado el momento. O no.

Tambien tengo esta, de Estonia:

​


----------



## Angelillo23 (15 Feb 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> He comprado esta hoy x 32 evro's. Wena inversion?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 573450​



mientras hayan arreglado lo de las manchas de leche y la moneda te guste, estupendo


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (16 Feb 2021)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> mientras hayan arreglado lo de las manchas de leche y la moneda te guste, estupendo



Arreglarlo, arreglarlo, no lo han arreglao, pero a partir de que hicieron el diseño ''radial'' creo que dara menos problemas en el futuro ... los ejemplares que yo tengo estan en gran estado aun, siendo ejemplos del 2008, 2011 etc (ya la mayoria son radiales).

Otra adquisicion reciente, una conmemorando la boda de RAINIERO y Grace Kelly:


----------



## andresenciso (16 Feb 2021)

Pues aprovecho para subir dos que he comprado esta semana


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (16 Feb 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Pues aprovecho para subir dos que he comprado esta semana
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ese BULLION guapo ahi!


----------



## asqueado (22 Feb 2021)

* Gibraltar 2 libras 2021 1 oz silver Macaco




*


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Feb 2021)

Otra adquisicion reciente: 3 de estas, Britannia's de 1/10 de oz. (3.19g), modelo 2019:

​


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Feb 2021)

La moneda de hoy, $1 de plata, conmemorativo de la guerra de Corea, comprado a mas de spot, pero bueno, estoy contento con ella, observese el mirror finish donde se ve reflejado el tefno usado para sacar la foto:




​


----------



## asqueado (25 Feb 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> La moneda de hoy, $1 de plata, conmemorativo de la guerra de Corea, comprado a mas de spot, pero bueno, estoy contento con ella, observese el mirror finish donde se ve reflejado el tefno usado para sacar la foto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 582112
> 
> ...




Esas manchas negras que observo que son, yo no hubiera comprado esa moneda


----------



## andresenciso (25 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Esas manchas negras que observo que son, yo no hubiera comprado esa moneda
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 582137



Parece el objetivo de la cámara del móvil. Las pequeñas son suciedad sin más. Goma blanda y a limpiar.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Esas manchas negras que observo que son, yo no hubiera comprado esa moneda
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 582137



La mayor mancha negra, que has rodeado en grueso, no lo es tal, como tampoco lo son las dos mas a la izquierda, son respectivamente el objetivo de la camara, la apertura para el auricular y la sombra que hace el angulo de mi mano, todo lo cual se ve reflejado. 

Las que estan al filo y la que has marcado entre la ''N'' si que son manchas, de degradacion y suciedad ocasional acumulada de 30 años. Desde luego grado ''UF'' no es, pero de serlo hubiera pagado x2.5, x3 lo que pague'! Un coleccionista purista igual no la compraba, lo entiendo, yo lo tengo mas como reserva de valor e inversion a largo plazo. Saludos.

Gracias a AndresEnciso por su consejo!


----------



## andresenciso (25 Feb 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> La moneda de hoy, $1 de plata, conmemorativo de la guerra de Corea, comprado a mas de spot, pero bueno, estoy contento con ella, observese el mirror finish donde se ve reflejado el tefno usado para sacar la foto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 582112
> 
> ...



Si te gustan los dólares americanos, tengo este duplicado. Por si te interesa. La verdad es que algunos son muy chulos.


----------



## davitin (25 Feb 2021)

Buen hilo.


----------



## asqueado (25 Feb 2021)

*NIUE 2 Dolares 2021 1 oz silver Batman 













NIUE 5 Dolares 2021 1 oz silver Galileo*


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (26 Feb 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Si te gustan los dólares americanos, tengo este duplicado. Por si te interesa. La verdad es que algunos son muy chulos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 582147
> P



Tienes un MP


----------



## Visrul (27 Feb 2021)

Hola a todos. Voy a subir dos de las mejores onzas de plata de los últimos 3 años (a mi entender). Son las dos primeras de la colección que podéis encontrar como "China restrike". Son reacuñaciones de antiguas monedas chinas de los siglos XIX y XX (principios) realizadas por una ceca de Hong Kong desde el 2018 al 2020, con una tirada de 5.000 unidades cada una. Tuvieron un gran éxito en todo el mundo (sobre todo en EEUU). Las primeras de la serie se pudieron encontrar en torno a 24€, las siguientes no bajaron de 30-35€ y ahora encontrar alguna de las iniciales por menos de 75€ es casi imposible.
A ver que os parecen:







¡Os puedo asegurar que en mano son una pasada!


----------



## andresenciso (27 Feb 2021)

Vamos a darle chicha al hilo y a ver si alguien puede añadir info de una medalla de plata que gane en una subasta. Pesa alrededor de 55 gramos y es plata 975.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (4 Mar 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Vamos a darle chicha al hilo y a ver si alguien puede añadir info de una medalla de plata que gane en una subasta. Pesa alrededor de 55 gramos y es plata 975.
> Ver archivo adjunto 583937
> Ver archivo adjunto 583938



Es posible que se la dieran a participantes y a otros en ese mundial, como recuerdo o regalo. Esta cambiando manos por 200 y pico euros minimo.

Las mias de la semana pasada:



Una que llevaba tiempo buscandola, conmemora la anexion de ALAND por parte de Finlandia y tiene un valor facial de 100 Markkaa (pre-Euro, obviously)

Aqui el reverso:
​


----------



## asqueado (4 Mar 2021)

*TUVALU 1 Dollar 2021 silver 1 Onza Black Flag Ching Shih *

















*Gran Bretaña 2 libras 2021 Silver 1 onza Armas reales




*










*Lingote de Gran Bretaña silver 1 0nza















Tchad 500 Francos 2021 silver 1 onza Salmon







*


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (5 Mar 2021)

Se me olvido ponerla ayer,

Estando interesado en plata conmemorativa de los JJOO de invierno de Albertville'92, me encontre esto abuen precio.






Me gusta que es rara y muy apropiada en su motivo.


Con letras raras, puede que este al reves y no lo sepamos! Molt be!​


----------



## Beto (5 Mar 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> *TUVALU 1 Dollar 2021 silver 1 Onza Black Flag Ching Shih *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese lingote es muy bonito...


----------



## asqueado (5 Mar 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Ese lingote es muy bonito...




Si que es bonito intentare comprar alguno


----------



## asqueado (5 Mar 2021)

*Südafrika - 5 Rand 2021 - Büffel - 1 Oz Silber




*


----------



## andresenciso (5 Mar 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Si que es bonito intentare comprar alguno



Algún sitio donde lo vendan???


----------



## asqueado (5 Mar 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Algún sitio donde lo vendan???



Yo la he visto en ebay, que es de donde he sacado la foto, pero yo no pago ese premiun que el vendedor le ha metido, intentare comprarla por un precio razonable, pero si no puedo, no pasa nada, no hay que obsersionarse

.


----------



## andresenciso (5 Mar 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Yo la he visto en ebay, que es de donde he sacado la foto, pero yo no pago ese premiun que el vendedor le ha metido, intentare comprarla por un precio razonable, pero si no puedo, no pasa nada, no hay que obsersionarse
> 
> .



Pues si la encuentras a un precio razonable, acuérdate de mandarme MP, por favor.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (5 Mar 2021)

preguntas para sus excmos.: moneda 100 ptas plata franco 1966 a 12€ está en su precio?
Monedas de plata España: Moneda de Plata 100 Pesetas 1966


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (5 Mar 2021)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> preguntas para sus excmos.: moneda 100 ptas plata franco 1966 a 12€ está en su precio?
> Monedas de plata España: Moneda de Plata 100 Pesetas 1966



Es plata 800 con lo que tienes que multiplicar el peso de la moneda por 0.8. Así te salen los gramos de plata. Luego una regla de tres

Si 31,1gr cotizan 22€
Los gramos de la moneda cotizan a X
Por lo que
Peso de la moneda x 0,8= Y
(Y x Spot)/31,1= Precio teórico 

Ahora el problema lo tienes con que el spot no corresponde a los precios reales de mercado.


----------



## conde84 (5 Mar 2021)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> preguntas para sus excmos.: moneda 100 ptas plata franco 1966 a 12€ está en su precio?
> Monedas de plata España: Moneda de Plata 100 Pesetas 1966



Estan caras.


----------



## asqueado (6 Mar 2021)

*Gran Bretaña 2 libras 2021 silver 1 onza Valiant







*


----------



## Beto (6 Mar 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Pues si la encuentras a un precio razonable, acuérdate de mandarme MP, por favor.



Te he enviado un mensaje pero no sé si lo he hecho bien....


----------



## Jacda (7 Mar 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Te he enviado un mensaje pero no sé si lo he hecho bien....



Hola, yo también estoy interesado, ¿no se puede poner el link?


----------



## mk73 (7 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola a todos. Voy a subir dos de las mejores onzas de plata de los últimos 3 años (a mi entender). Son las dos primeras de la colección que podéis encontrar como "China restrike". Son reacuñaciones de antiguas monedas chinas de los siglos XIX y XX (principios) realizadas por una ceca de Hong Kong desde el 2018 al 2020, con una tirada de 5.000 unidades cada una. Tuvieron un gran éxito en todo el mundo (sobre todo en EEUU). Las primeras de la serie se pudieron encontrar en torno a 24€, las siguientes no bajaron de 30-35€ y ahora encontrar alguna de las iniciales por menos de 75€ es casi imposible.
> A ver que os parecen:
> Ver archivo adjunto 583857
> Ver archivo adjunto 583858
> ...



Son muy bonitas pero personalmente yo nunca compro nada de eso. 

Aunque me costará algo más de dinero iría a comprar las originales de época.


----------



## Beto (7 Mar 2021)

Jacda dijo:


> Hola, yo también estoy interesado, ¿no se puede poner el link?



Supongo que si, a mí no me importa. La tienda se llama silbertresor. A veces están carillos pero en general están bien.


Großbritannien - The Great Engravers: Una and the Lion 2021 - 1 Oz Silber im Online-Shop www.Silbertresor.de kaufen 8520

Si molesta el link que alguien me lo diga 

Pero me me dejéis sin nada,eh?


----------



## mk73 (7 Mar 2021)

Mi pequeña aportación. Los 20 balboas de Panama. Una de mis monedas de plata preferidas. A parte de las acuñaciónes en prueba como la de la foto para coleccionistas; labraron otras en calidad SC y fueron destinadas a la circulación. 





Ley 925 mls 
Peso 129,59 gramos 3,8 Oz. 
Diámetro 61 mm.


----------



## asqueado (7 Mar 2021)

mk73 dijo:


> Son muy bonitas pero personalmente yo nunca compro nada de eso.
> 
> Aunque me costará algo más de dinero iría a comprar las originales de época.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 590986




Bonitos duros del mundo, son Juan de la Republica Popular de China de 1900 y pocos años, de peso entre 26 y 27 gramos y de 900 de kilataje, son monedas que dan cache, pero hay que tener mucho cuidado, yo tengo algunas falsas bañadas en plata que se las daba a mis nietos para que jugaran con ellas.




mk73 dijo:


> Mi pequeña aportación. Los 20 balboas de Panama. Una de mis monedas de plata preferidas. A parte de las acuñaciónes en prueba como la de la foto para coleccionistas; labraron otras en calidad SC y fueron destinadas a la circulación.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 591051
> Ver archivo adjunto 591049
> ...




Yo tambien la tengo la de Simon Bolivar pero del año de 1974 y otra de Vasco Nuñez de Balboa de 1977 que es mi preferida por el dibujo que tiene, son de ley de 925 milesimas peso 129,59 gramos y cerca de 4 onzas, de estas monedas tengo alguna de otros paises


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (7 Mar 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Bonitos duros del mundo, son Juan de la Republica Popular de China de 1900 y pocos años, de peso entre 26 y 27 gramos y de 900 de kilataje, son monedas que dan cache, pero hay que tener mucho cuidado, yo tengo algunas falsas bañadas en plata que se las daba a mis nietos para que jugaran con ellas.




No deja de ser curioso que muchas de esas monedas (las del "chino gordo" en concreto) se acuñaran a partir de la fundición de 8 reales y pesos pesos mexicanos principalmente, y luego se volvieran a fundir para hacer los siguientes yuanes...

Por cierto, muy falsificadas y muy bien falsificadas. Son monedas para andar con mucho ojo...



Ya que estamos, pongo esta:

Taiwan

100 nuevos Yuanes - 2006 - 1 onza


----------



## asqueado (7 Mar 2021)

Estas son las monedas chinas falsas, las compre sabiendo lo que eran, si mal no recuerdo a 1 euro cada una


----------



## Jacda (7 Mar 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Supongo que si, a mí no me importa. La tienda se llama silbertresor. A veces están carillos pero en general están bien.
> 
> 
> Großbritannien - The Great Engravers: Una and the Lion 2021 - 1 Oz Silber im Online-Shop www.Silbertresor.de kaufen 8520
> ...



Algo carillos si estan, pero tienen variedad y encima se puede pagar con paypal.
Gracias por compartir.

Un saludo
Jac


----------



## unedfederico (7 Mar 2021)




----------



## mk73 (7 Mar 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Bonitos duros del mundo, son Juan de la Republica Popular de China de 1900 y pocos años, de peso entre 26 y 27 gramos y de 900 de kilataje, son monedas que dan cache, pero hay que tener mucho cuidado, yo tengo algunas falsas bañadas en plata que se las daba a mis nietos para que jugaran con ellas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hay que tener cuidado con estos duros chinos porque hay mucha falsificación pero de normal son burdas copias. Se ven enseguida que no son auténticas. Las que yo tengo están todas compradas en numismatica (bastante conocida).








De Vasco Núñez de Balboa también tengo alguna. Después siguieron acuñando éstas magníficas monedas hasta el año 1985 pero con una paupérrima ley 500 mls. Todas las últimas fueron sólo en prueba y con tiradas muy cortas lo que se hace difícil de conseguir.


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Mar 2021)

He visto esta en Reddit. Me parece una pasada


----------



## antoniussss (11 Mar 2021)

Buenas, no logro encontrar en Europa la moneda de plata en preventa de WallStreetbets.................solo en otros países sin envío a España... ¿Me podéis ayudar?


----------



## antoniussss (11 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> La proff esta agotada ya.
> La bullion han bajado de cantidad sin limite a solo 8 unidades.
> Otro problema es el plazo de entrega.
> 
> Silbertresor




Gracias!!!!!!!!!!! pilladasssssssssssss


----------



## Anuminas (12 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Gracias!!!!!!!!!!! pilladasssssssssssss



como se llama? para buscarla no la encuentro


----------



## asqueado (17 Mar 2021)

La quinta y última moneda de la serie "Cuentos de Caballeros" rinde homenaje a la Orden Teutónica. 

Subo la de cobre y plata, yo estoy coleccionando la de cobre, en mano es brutal


----------



## asqueado (20 Mar 2021)

*Niue 2 Dolares 2021 1 oz silver Animales Celestiales, Tortuga Negra




*


----------



## asqueado (26 Mar 2021)

*TOKELAU 5 Dollar 2021 silver 12 x 1 Onza Série Zodiaco














BRITISH VIRGIN ISLANDS 1 Dolar 2021 silver 1 Onza Pegaso






*


----------



## Eldetabarnia (27 Mar 2021)

¿Cómo valoráis el premium "justo" que tendrían que tener estas monedas de edición limitada? Es algo subjetivo, depende del mercado de segunda mano.. pero como saber con cierta certeza si su premium está más bajo y luego la puedes revender a un precio mayor ?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Abr 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> ¿Cómo valoráis el premium "justo" que tendrían que tener estas monedas de edición limitada? Es algo subjetivo, depende del mercado de segunda mano.. pero como saber con cierta certeza si su premium está más bajo y luego la puedes revender a un precio mayor ?



Calcula el porcentaje sobre spot al que estan + la rareza y como de deseables/populares son, haz tu investigacion sobre la reputacion que tenga el emisor entre coleccionistas y eso.

Bueno, aqui una de mis ultimas adquisiciones:

2$ canadienses valor facial, 3/4oz de plata fina:


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (14 May 2021)

Algunas de mis ultimas compras:

Serie ''Las tragedias de los Habsburgo''. Sentido del humor austriaco?




Aqui montandose en el birlocho momentos antes de que el notas ese le pegue un tiro




Esta me gusta, capricho personal, nivel de rareza alto, por un lado sale un tio con un kufti.

Muy pintoresco.




Y por la otra, UN MONO!!!, (pertenece a una serie de ''Celebrando la naturaleza'', o algo asi)


----------



## andresenciso (14 May 2021)

Venga, subo una que me ha llegado esta semana. De la colección América The Beautiful. Una moneda de 5 Oz de plata 999.


----------



## Beto (14 May 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Venga, subo una que me ha llegado esta semana. De la colección América The Beautiful. Una moneda de 5 Oz de plata 999.
> Ver archivo adjunto 658523
> Ver archivo adjunto 658524
> Ver archivo adjunto 658525



De tener dinero, me las hubiera comprado todas...me encantan. Me tengo que conformar con las cuarter dolar


----------



## andresenciso (15 May 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Segun las malas lenguas (de este foro) eso ya mismo no esta ni disponible para comprarlo. Has tenido mucha espera, si no te importa que te pregunte?



Bueno, la he comprado en subasta. Es de 2011.


----------



## Basster (18 May 2021)

Tengo este lote en subasta. Sale en 60€. 

Lote formado por: A) 1 Onza en plata 999, México, Juan Pablo II - Basílica de Guadalupe, 31.1 g, 39 mm B) Lingote alemán en plata 999, bañada en oro. 'Virtudes alemanas - Trabajo y ambición' nº 49, 25.9 g, 45 x 29 x 3 mm C) 5 ECUS Bélgica 1987, 22,9 g, 38 mm. 

Hasta donde pujaríais?





He comprado esta, entre otras, en Andorrano durante el finde. Muy común pero me gusta mucho.


----------



## Silver94 (20 May 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Yo la he visto en ebay, que es de donde he sacado la foto, pero yo no pago ese premiun que el vendedor le ha metido, intentare comprarla por un precio razonable, pero si no puedo, no pasa nada, no hay que obsersionarse
> 
> .



Acaban de poner ese lingote en eldorado, pero 50 pavos. Vaya pasada.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 May 2021)

Basster dijo:


> Tengo este lote en subasta. Sale en 60€.
> 
> Lote formado por: A) 1 Onza en plata 999, México, Juan Pablo II - Basílica de Guadalupe, 31.1 g, 39 mm B) Lingote alemán en plata 999, bañada en oro. 'Virtudes alemanas - Trabajo y ambición' nº 49, 25.9 g, 45 x 29 x 3 mm C) 5 ECUS Bélgica 1987, 22,9 g, 38 mm.
> 
> ...



Que chula!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (7 Jun 2021)

La mejor de un lote pre-1920 con el que me hice el finde:







Hoy he quedao con 1 notas que me va a dar una HALF CROWN (pre-1920) for £7.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (9 Jun 2021)

He aqui la media corona, de 1908 con Jorge V en el anverso. 




Jorge V


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (11 Jun 2021)

Me ha llegado hoy una comprada a subasta en ebay:

Una Britannia del 2021




Se puede apreciar abajo a la izquierda el “watermark " de seguridad, que para esta edicion es un tridente en multi-relieve.


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Jun 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Me ha llegado hoy una comprada a subasta en ebay:
> 
> Una Britannia del 2021
> 
> ...



Cuanto has pagado? Las británias ya son baratas de por si


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Jun 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> £30 +envio, casi igual que lo tiene bullion by post o una de esas. Creo que es v. good value.
> 
> Algunas que tengo del 2003 y 2011 se han revalorizado bastante.



No te salía más barata European mint o el andorrano?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (11 Jun 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> No te salía más barata European mint o el andorrano?



Ahi tmb compro, pero soy un derrochon y le tiro a todo!


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Jun 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Ahi tmb compro, pero soy un derrochon y le tiro a todo!



jaja vale


----------



## Forcopula (12 Jun 2021)

Proximo cincuentin de la fnmt para conmemorar el 450 aniversario de la batalla de Lepanto. 2500 uds.

No es de lo peor de la fnmt pero a 300€ es para pensárselo como mínimo


----------



## sashimi (12 Jun 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Proximo cincuentin de la fnmt para conmemorar el 450 aniversario de la batalla de Lepanto. 2500 uds.
> 
> No es de lo peor de la fnmt pero a 300€ es para pensárselo como mínimo



Es un poco infame, no? Con lo fácil que lo tienen para hacer sus buenos doblones y no estás aberraciones


----------



## kooraff (25 Jun 2021)

buenas
me estoy iniciando en este mundillo.
Son un poco frikis y no seran muy valiosos pero ahi van......


----------



## Silver94 (25 Jun 2021)

Son horribles esas monedas. King kong parece el puto yeti, pero al menos tienes 2 onzas de plata...


----------



## Beto (26 Jun 2021)

kooraff dijo:


> buenas
> me estoy iniciando en este mundillo.
> Son un poco frikis y no seran muy valiosos pero ahi van......



Son tus monedas y es tu tesoro. El resto da igual


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (26 Jun 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Proximo cincuentin de la fnmt para conmemorar el 450 aniversario de la batalla de Lepanto. 2500 uds.
> 
> No es de lo peor de la fnmt pero a 300€ es para pensárselo como mínimo



Seguramente mala inversión. 

Pero a mi me parece chula.

Para gustos....

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loquesubebaja (30 Jun 2021)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Seguramente mala inversión.
> 
> Pero a mi me parece chula.
> 
> ...



como impulso o como coleccionista (por ejemplo de monedas de bátalas) vale.

De otro modo…ni con tus euros.


----------



## conde84 (30 Jun 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Proximo cincuentin de la fnmt para conmemorar el 450 aniversario de la batalla de Lepanto. 2500 uds.
> 
> No es de lo peor de la fnmt pero a 300€ es para pensárselo como mínimo



A mi en foto ya me gusta, en mano debe de ser chulisima.

Dentro de 15 años sera mia cuando este cerca de spot.


----------



## Cipotecon (30 Jun 2021)

kooraff dijo:


> buenas
> me estoy iniciando en este mundillo.
> Son un poco frikis y no seran muy valiosos pero ahi van......



Mejor dos oz de plata a precio de plata que la moneda que han puesto arriba de Cervantes a 300€ que a saber si encuentras comprador a ese precio cuando quieras vender.
A mi personalmente no me gustan las que has comprado pero yo lo menos “serio” Que compro en monedas es Disney, por ejemplo tengo estas dos y seguiré comprando Disney, es la única frikada que todas las demás que tengo son monedas bullion “serias” de países.





quiero la del tío gilito y como digo seguiré comprando Disney de los dibujos antiguos no las mierdas de ahora


----------



## sashimi (30 Jun 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Mejor dos oz de plata a precio de plata que la moneda que han puesto arriba de Cervantes a 300€ que a saber si encuentras comprador a ese precio cuando quieras vender.
> A mi personalmente no me gustan las que has comprado pero yo lo menos “serio” Que compro en monedas es Disney, por ejemplo tengo estas dos y seguiré comprando Disney, es la única frikada que todas las demás que tengo son monedas bullion “serias” de países.
> Ver archivo adjunto 700095
> 
> ...



Ya podrían sacar una de princesas Disney


----------



## Cipotecon (30 Jun 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Ya podrían sacar una de princesas Disney



Cual princesa quieres


----------



## sashimi (30 Jun 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Cual princesa quieres



Pues todas y sin colorines ni mierdas


----------



## Cipotecon (30 Jun 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Pues todas y sin colorines ni mierdas



Jajaj si a mi tampoco me gustan monedas coloreadas, parecen juguetes, me gustan plata y ya


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (16 Jul 2021)

Estaba siguiendo esta moneda y por fin me decidí a comprarla, ya ha caido en mis manos:

Mi primera moneda triangular, que ilu!

NAUFRAGIO DEL ZEEWIJK $1AUD, 2021




Los indígenas saludando al hombre blanco


----------



## asqueado (28 Oct 2021)

*Niu 2 Dolar 2021 Piratas del Caribe Black Pearl y Elving Dutcman





*


----------



## asqueado (29 Oct 2021)

*Tuvalu 1 Dolar 2021 Silver Bandera Negra Ching Shih






*


----------



## Zoeric (29 Oct 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> *Tuvalu 1 Dolar 2021 Silver Bandera Negra Ching Shih
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta lleva tiempo ya. Creo que se pasaron con el precio de salida visto el éxito de las dos anteriores y no ha triunfado tanto. Esta muy guapa la moneda eso sí, pero carita


----------



## hortera (29 Oct 2021)

Interesantes para que


----------



## asqueado (29 Oct 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Esta lleva tiempo ya. Creo que se pasaron con el precio de salida visto el éxito de las dos anteriores y no ha triunfado tanto. Esta muy guapa la moneda eso sí, pero carita




Si tiene un fuerte premiun yo la he visto por ebay sobre los 60 euros


----------



## asqueado (30 Oct 2021)

*Francia 100 euros 2021 Bicentenario Muerte de Napoleon 50grs silver tirada 5000






*


----------



## asqueado (31 Oct 2021)

*Canada 10 Dolares 2021 silver 2 onzas El hombre lobo






*


----------



## asqueado (31 Oct 2021)

*Preciosa moneda de oro de USA 50 dolares 2021 1 oz Bufalo, *



















U.S.A Amerika GOLD 999,9 1 oz. 50 Dollars 2021 BUFFALO / Indian Head | eBay


Entdecken Sie U.S.A Amerika GOLD 999,9 1 oz. 50 Dollars 2021 BUFFALO / Indian Head in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Forcopula (31 Oct 2021)

Bonitas monedas del año de la rata y del año del buey que se salen de lo típico dentro de las monedas lunares que hay por todos lados.

Tirada baja tanto de 1 oz y de 5 oz y moneda cara pero una pasada bajo mi punto de vista.


----------



## asqueado (1 Nov 2021)

*Australia 5 Dolares 2022 Año del tigre 1 oz. silver acuñacion abovedada









*


----------



## asqueado (2 Nov 2021)

*Australia 1 Dolar 2022 1/2 onza silver Canguro 2.500 ejemplares








*


----------



## asqueado (3 Nov 2021)

*Vanuatu 10 vatu 2022 Triceratops gigante




*


----------



## asqueado (5 Nov 2021)

*2 Euro conmemorativa Francia 2021 Juegos Olímpicos 2024 niquel-laton










2 Euro conmemorativos Bélgica 2021 Carlos V niquel-laton




*


----------



## asqueado (6 Nov 2021)

*Republica del Chad 10000 Francos 2021 2 onzas Saladino





*


----------



## trasgukoke (7 Nov 2021)

ASQUEADO, hola.
Cuánto tiempo. .. un abrazo amigo. . Ne será saber que estas bien...





asqueado dijo:


> *Tuvalu 1 Dolar 2021 Silver Bandera Negra Ching Shih
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asqueado (7 Nov 2021)

trasgukoke dijo:


> ASQUEADO, hola.
> Cuánto tiempo. .. un abrazo amigo. . Ne será saber que estas bien...




Hola trasgukoke, si mucho tiempo, igualmente a cuidarse


----------



## asqueado (7 Nov 2021)

*Malta 50 euros 2021 Prof 6,5 grs de oro Alberto Durero 550 Aniversario*


----------



## asqueado (8 Nov 2021)

*St. Elena 1 libra 2021 1 oz silver 10,000 ejemplares





*


----------



## asqueado (9 Nov 2021)

*Niue 5 Dolares 2021 silver 2 onzas 500 ejemplares Caballo Palido






*


----------



## estupeharto (9 Nov 2021)

Tienen que estropear todas las monedas con la vieja. Señol...


----------



## no_me_consta (10 Nov 2021)

……….


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (10 Ene 2022)

2022 marcará el 70° aniversario de Isabel II en el trono británico, asi que la Royal Mail sacará "business issue" (monedas comunes) este año para conmemorarlo. Se puede asumir que tmb sacarán de plata, etc para coleccionistas. Dejo link con info para interesados:









Monedas por el Jubileo de Platino de la Reina Isabel II


Este 2022 es un año muy especial para la monarquía británica y es que se celebra el Jubileo de Platino de Isabel II, la Reina celebra su 70 años como monarca, siendo este el reinado más largo de la…



www.numismatica-visual.es


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (8 Dic 2022)

Me comprao esta moneda. Sale una nutria:




Y la ex-reina:


----------



## Beto (8 Dic 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> *Republica del Chad 10000 Francos 2021 2 onzas Saladino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo nivel de detalle


----------



## Kalevala (8 Dic 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Tienen que estropear todas las monedas con la vieja. Señol...



Pues espérate que tienen que poner al orejas


----------



## estupeharto (9 Dic 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> Pues espérate que tienen que poner al orejas



La otra era ya muy cansina.
El orejas no creo que haga muchas, hasta puede que sean curiosas al principio.
Y en las que salga con la parienta, competirá con las análogas del preparao en mal gusto.


----------



## notengodeudas (12 Dic 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> La otra era ya muy cansina.
> El orejas no creo que haga muchas, hasta puede que sean curiosas al principio.
> Y en las que salga con la parienta, competirá con las análogas del preparao en mal gusto.



Avisad cuando la saquen que quiero una, del orejas


----------

